# First one done o'natural....Not this time!!! Now I 'm going for Gold!!! 2nd grow.....



## lime73 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well my first one is done...and she was awesome smoke, not to happy with the quantity but the quality was superb! SUCCESS!!! Just over one oz dry. Naturally, one main cola. Indica.

What I learned was that my light looses at around 2',150 watt Hps, so the bottom 1/2(3' plant), took another 2weeks to finish...well? So this time I think I will try to grow within that range, to get the best out of my light. I will try to train my plant to stay within 2'...I will be pinching and doing some Lst too! 

Well enough of the blah blah blah for now and here are a few pics...


----------



## lime73 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am going to try to keep her within 24" to max light???


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 24, 2010)

shes doing the wave


----------



## lime73 (Oct 24, 2010)

lol....yah just started to experiment with bending her to see how much she can take....her sister got a spit stem from bending, she didn't like it.

But this one seems to be ok with a little bending...lol and i pinched the top to try to get the bottom growth going.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 24, 2010)

when you bend her if you pinch the stem first there will be less chance of her snapping.. 
i snapped many of branches expiermenting with that


----------



## marijuananation (Oct 24, 2010)

I would do one or the other.. top or lst..


----------



## lime73 (Oct 24, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> when you bend her if you pinch the stem first there will be less chance of her snapping..
> i snapped many of branches expiermenting with that


I didn't snap her...lol her sister has started to get a split in her stem vertically, from bending, i don't think she likes it....

But I do see what you are saying, then you can feel if it is bending to much with you fingers on the main stem.


----------



## lime73 (Oct 24, 2010)

marijuananation said:


> I would do one or the other.. top or lst..


thanks for stopping in man.... 

What about both??? I do want to lst her for sure and Might top aswell!!! What do you think ...because you said one or the other?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 24, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Well my first one is done...and she was awesome smoke, not to happy with the quantity but the quality was superb! SUCCESS!!! Just over one oz dry. Naturally, one main cola. Indica.
> 
> What I learned was that my light looses at around 2',150 watt Hps, so the bottom 1/2(3' plant), took another 2weeks to finish...well? So this time I think I will try to grow within that range, to get the best out of my light. I will try to train my plant to stay within 2'...I will be pinching and doing some Lst too!
> 
> Well enough of the blah blah blah for now and here are a few pics...View attachment 1223041View attachment 1223039View attachment 1223042View attachment 1223040View attachment 1223038


you can nickname this one the twisted sister!!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 24, 2010)

whatz up i broke a cola and used blue painters tape to finisher her out


----------



## lime73 (Oct 24, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> you can nickname this one the twisted sister!!


That's an excellent name man....the stem is starting to twist...(how did you know, can you see me, now im paranoid...lol...) and it is the sister to the split stem....so "TWISTED SISTER" it is ...Thanks! Great name bro....this will stick!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 24, 2010)

white electrical tape hase been used many times to mend broken branches...
what happnin fab??


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

not much got to go buy a bunch of jars for the cure tomm hows your grow going



reggaerican said:


> white electrical tape hase been used many times to mend broken branches...
> what happnin fab??


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

fabfun said:


> whatz up i broke a cola and used blue painters tape to finisher her out


Her sister( post #7 ) got split up the stem vertically so not to bad ....I put green tape on her just to keep anything out of the stem.like this....

But what you are talking about is Super-cropping right fab? During flowering? wow 

Glad you stopped in man how are your girls are they done now!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

yep they are done dried 13 oz im for topping myself



lime73 said:


> Her sister( post #7 ) got split up the stem vertically so not to bad ....I put green tape on her just to keep anything out of the stem.
> 
> But what you are talking about is Super-cropping right fab? During flowering? wow
> 
> Glad you stopped in man how are your girls are they done now!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

she will be fine that isnt bad i thought u meant u broke it she will heal


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

fabfun said:


> yep they are done dried 13 oz im for topping myself


Topping hey....like my seedling...lmao


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Topping hey....like my seedling...lmao


hahahahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

clear inbox lol



reggaerican said:


> hahahahahahahahhahahahahah


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> hahahahahahahahhahahahahah


lmao... way to go Charlie Brown???

Well here is a group shot of the girls... can you see the green tape...more friendlier?  than blue or white...lol


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

hey everyone says go green seems to be working for you 



lime73 said:


> lmao... way to go Charlie Brown???
> 
> Well here is a group shot of the girls... can see the green tape...more friendlier?  than blue or white...lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

is that charlie up in the left corner?


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> is that charlie up in the left corner?


No that is one of the clones from the first one....hahaha trying to get a peek....lmao nice try regga ...you already got a peek at "TS"....in the future....Remember.....or are you smokin the catpiss again....lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

nope im done with the CP.. im smoking on this affgoo super melt right now that is making me dumber than a log..


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

that must be some good stuff last time i checked a log wasnt to bright


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> nope im done with the CP.. im smoking on this affgoo super melt right now that is making me dumber than a log..


Nice..im just trying to ras you a bit....lol


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

fabfun said:


> that must be some good stuff last time i checked a log wasnt to bright


Depends on how many fireflies are on your log....

How are doing fab, keeping outta trouble??? yah right trouble follows you...haha hey!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

fabfun said:


> that must be some good stuff last time i checked a log wasnt to bright


hahah yea man but my purple is looking prety nice soon i will have my nice sleepy time weed..


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Depends on how many fireflies are on your log....
> 
> How are doing fab, keeping outta trouble??? yah right trouble follows you...haha hey!


your awsome lime.. right on bro!!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

me ? trouble? lol
hey btw lime we are partying over here tonite https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/376286-family-photo-group-shot-10.html



lime73 said:


> Depends on how many fireflies are on your log....
> 
> How are doing fab, keeping outta trouble??? yah right trouble follows you...haha hey!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

woohooo all bring the hash!!!


----------



## fabfun (Oct 25, 2010)

bring it brother



reggaerican said:


> woohooo all bring the hash!!!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> hahah yea man but my purple is looking prety nice soon i will have my nice sleepy time weed..


THOSE ARE coming along nice regga.....is that purple color changing in your girls....very cool....wish I had some?

wheres the party???


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

yea my leaves should all start turning purple real soon now...


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea my leaves should all start turning purple real soon now...


Very interesting as my seedling is from a purplekush bud? kusk x alien shit going on??? lol so... I might see this too in her?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

tough to say! my friend grew this same strain with a 600w and his plants barely turned purp... it could be other factors as well like humidity and temps...
all help the plants show there true self


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> tough to say! my friend grew this same strain with a 600w and his plants barely turned purp... it could be other factors as well like humidity and temps...
> all help the plants show there true self


I like the way you put that.....low temp during dark period during flowering,but What about humidity?high or low


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

in flower i like real low humidity it is ancient chinise secret for more thc... like 35% the last few weeks works wonders..


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> in flower i like real low humidity it is ancient chinise secret for more thc... like 35% the last few weeks works wonders..


So where is this thread??? Ancient Chinese Secrets...or just PM me!!! lol


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

lime73 said:


> So where is this thread??? Ancient Chinese Secrets...or just PM me!!! lol


Yin yang....this one looks like a dragon? sort of?...twisted sis alright


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have decided to to Top her.....after i pinched it ( 1week later)... I noticed the top doubled so i will be taking a cutting from the top as I was going to keep her under 2' total! 

Topping it at 18"...


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

that should do it man... 
its fun playing around with topping and bending


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> that should do it man...
> its fun playing around with topping and bending


Yah well cuz I only got a 150 w Hps I need to utilize as much of the light as possible so I want to try and get as many tops as possible....hehe well here is a pic of the clipping I took....Y clone

And my DIY Humidome/Clonedome or whatever you want to call it? Someone was going to throw this out??? I said HHHHMMMMMI'll take it, it even still had all the blue protective wrap on it....lmao. That's funny how my brain works sometimes...

And Reg that is Charlie before....lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

that is a cool little clone chamber lime..

and charlie my favorite miracle story


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> that is a cool little clone chamber lime..
> 
> and charlie my favorite miracle story


Thanks....it works for me cuz I only take a few at a time.....you would need.....25 of these for your garden...lol

If you keep calling it charlie it might go to that side of the fence...haha, still no pre-flowers...oh well soon!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

hey i knew a fine chick named charlie, dont let the name fool you ..


----------



## lime73 (Oct 25, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> hey i knew a fine chick named charlie, dont let the name fool you ..


Hahahaha so true man... thanks for the positive vibes bro!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

just cause i live close to frisco dont meen i play patty cake with them


----------



## lime73 (Oct 28, 2010)

F'n mistake.....killed my clipping!!! I'm so mean? The perlite pinched the stem and it went limp, was rotting so it is toast....oh well on to the next ones....lol
Mental note: Do not use perlite for clippings....will be getting jiffy pucks next time around. 

Least the bitch is topped and healthy...oh yah here's an updated pic... 

Lst is going well and she is starting to really fill out!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 28, 2010)

she sure is filling out nicely... 
and as far as your cloning next to an actual cloner, them jiffy pucks work the best in my opinion way beter than rockwool


----------



## fabfun (Oct 28, 2010)

hey lime i found your thread u lost 
and that is a badass clone chamber 
did u make it


----------



## lime73 (Oct 29, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> she sure is filling out nicely...
> and as far as your cloning next to an actual cloner, them jiffy pucks work the best in my opinion way beter than rockwool


Thanks regga...and for the tip!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 29, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey lime i found your thread u lost
> and that is a badass clone chamber
> did u make it


Yah sorry about that? Sort of....someone was going to throw it out, it is a plexi-glass box, from a store....counter display! Has a few shelves that can adjust @ 1" intervals. I put a tray of water in there with an airstone to keep humidity up to 95%...works great for a few clipping @ a time... lol


----------



## fabfun (Oct 29, 2010)

cool man i think i know where i can get one of those 
i found a 2x2x2 plexi cube someone threw away i plan to make a clone chamber with it love free grow equipment



lime73 said:


> Yah sorry about that? Sort of....someone was going to throw it out, it is a plexi-glass box, from a store....counter display! Has a few shelves that can adjust @ 1" intervals. I put a tray of water in there with an airstone to keep humidity up to 95%...works great for a few clipping @ a time... lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 29, 2010)

free is always good!!
i dont get how people can go out and spend hundreds and even thousands of of dollars on grow gear when usually you can make it yourself for pennies if you know where to shop


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 29, 2010)

simple answer reggae its easier for some of us to buy what we need lol i can shop at work but not build stuff...whats up lime sick ladies im sub'd


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 29, 2010)

yea i guess rene not everyone can be a "genius" like me... lol


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well now not that I can't but I work 2 jobs lol so much easier to sit back and spend the money plus if I do then its not going to the ex...haha how's the grow lime?


----------



## lime73 (Oct 29, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> simple answer reggae its easier for some of us to buy what we need lol i can shop at work but not build stuff...whats up lime sick ladies im sub'd


Thanks rene...It has been a learning experience forsure....lol

it is always good to save money where you can....hey fab??? So your going to build a 2'x2' x2' clonebox??? that's a big one!!! How many clippings you gonna take bro...???


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 29, 2010)

everything is a learning experience lime


----------



## lime73 (Oct 29, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> everything is a learning experience lime



Your box is full! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 29, 2010)

lol that happens alot!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well here is a few more pics of Twisted Sister!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

lime your doing a great job with the lst... has rene asked you about some tips yet? she was having probs...


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> lime your doing a great job with the lst... has rene asked you about some tips yet? she was having probs...


Thanks reggae....you have always been positive bro thanks

No... she has not actually? Maybe she is shy? lol

And I have to try to keep this one within 2'...so I think I am finding that goal!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

sweet man it sure looks like your gonna have no worries with that goal... my lst tray was doing real good untill this chick forgot to bend down the branches the last week of veg, now there are like 10 branches taller than the rest.. i am going back to this chicks house tomorrow so i will ce what i can do about that and also take some pics..

since i will have a fully charged battery .. haha


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> sweet man it sure looks like your gonna have no worries with that goal... my lst tray was doing real good untill this chick forgot to bend down the branches the last week of veg, now there are like 10 branches taller than the rest.. i am going back to this chicks house tomorrow so i will ce what i can do about that and also take some pics..
> 
> since i will have a fully charged battery .. haha


Sure blame it on a girl...cool ,of the plants right? She will love you.

Can't wait to see the pics...you can just PM these ones to me...lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

blame it on a girl... heck yea man convenience!!! 

nah, shes actually a good woman i cant do that...


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

I know...it was just the way you said it...haha.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

plant porn you can have as much as you like man, but the other pics i think im gonna keep for myself... haha 

a little teazr maybe..


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 30, 2010)

haha thats awesome reggae... and no i had forgotten to ask with being super busy but yes need tip on lst badly im worried ill screw it up lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

hey good morning rene, see i told you i would try and get you help.. lime is not the guy i was talking about but he is also doing a real good job it looks like sure he can give you some tips as well...


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 30, 2010)

i love knowledge so bring it on! and good morning as well... i am curious how exactly he did that i love to mess with things ex said i only get 2 plants to experiment with so i want to be cautious


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> haha thats awesome reggae... and no i had forgotten to ask with being super busy but yes need tip on lst badly im worried ill screw it up lol


All the best to you all for stopping in and saying hi...how is everyone after the night...

The main thing about LST is to take it slow( hence LOW STRESS TRAINING) not as some do Hst High Stress Training) and they run into problems...Some like to be bent and others not so much, but if you like to play with your girls, as I do ...Just depends on how flexible the stems are as too how much you can bend them. because of the light I'm using(150w HPS), I need to keep em Shorter. You just have to take it step by step....one of my plants I could take the top and pull it right down to the soil. But do not do this your first time...It takes me a few weeks to get them to do what I want....and it is fun! Just need to be careful.

I don't recall you telling me what lights you got going on for veg and flower?


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 30, 2010)

For veg lights I have 150w mh a 48" fluorescent and a 2't5, for flower I have a 600w hps... So I suppose what makes me curious is where do I start lol I have started successfully but I end up snapping them..


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

Must be going to far...I would love to see some pics, I saw the first ones but I keep asking and you are not sharing...lol.

So I can see what you see. I always start slowly and while in veg. Just show me Please....lol


----------



## Grandaddy87 (Oct 30, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest that clear bucket either, the light and your nutes could react and cause issues. 

anyways looks to be going well. if you are worried about snapping the stem, you could always tie her down and slowly tighten it over time too.


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok well I usually snap her the second time I try to tie down I admit I really need to do it at better times..I shake a lot yet still try anyway ok lime ill get you a pic of the one I started to lst but I stopped when I seen it was a male its been removed but it will be late around 11:30 my time I'm at work till then


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Ok well I usually snap her the second time I try to tie down I admit I really need to do it at better times..I shake a lot yet still try anyway ok lime ill get you a pic of the one I started to lst but I stopped when I seen it was a male its been removed but it will be late around 11:30 my time I'm at work till then


Oh yah first sign of male and you STOP! haha see you are mean.

Males would be the best to experiment on...if you break em who cares, then you learn with no risk.lol 

Even with anything else you want to learn....males can be good teachers aswell??? I have not had the pleasure yet but will come across one one day...Hopefully as I would love to be able to get some seeds for the future. Maybe start breeding....???idk just thinking...lmao

Cool ....I will be waiting....for the pics.

And to Grandadday.....it was only temporary as it is in a Green one now...I love the color, it is my favorate... lime lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

here you go lime.. now thats a branch!!
and some perdy purple for you


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hahaha...that sure is man I love the color contrast with the green...so how much did you get off of them ...roughly.

I think you had an ant problem cuz you where always say GO-GI ANT S!!! idk just a thought...lol How would they live in there???

Building an army....?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

im gonna guess and say 3/4lb, about 1 an 1/4lb under what i should yeild with 2 1000w lights...

but i might be fooled cause they are super dence...


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

i thought the same thing tho how the hell did they live in them roots so long without me knowing...
and since they are all cut and the game is about to start in a few, i will say it again... 

GO GIANTS!!! wooohoo!

even tho all the neglect they suffered is from the giants doing so good


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol you had to say it didn't you reggae.... And damn I need to figure out what you boys are doing! I did try topping as well as the lst I thought about continuing to use the male but hadn't decided and yes. Lime I'm mean unless your nice to me then I'm sweet as pie...and well I dumped the male I knew he would only whore around with all my ladies lol they have been on 12/12 since seed and I'm not liking it one bit


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

i like pie!!


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol you had to say it didn't you reggae.... And damn I need to figure out what you boys are doing! I did try topping as well as the lst I thought about continuing to use the male but hadn't decided and yes. Lime I'm mean unless your nice to me then I'm sweet as pie...and well I dumped the male I knew he would only whore around with all my ladies lol they have been on 12/12 since seed and I'm not liking it one bit


lol... so have you been trying to bend branches from the ones in flower? That will def lead to a snap here and there!

I do like pie too....regga beat me to it...haha

What about it do you not like??? You have a 600 hps and do you have a height issue?


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 30, 2010)

Lol no not ones in flower is a perpetual grow and I had a card board wall so I figured better to remove the male be safe not sorry I bend in veg of course the blond in my hair is fake I have common sense lmao and yes height issues they are starting to try an flower and I don't want that yet so I think I will just finish my box and put them back on an 18/6 cycle I am kinda just experimenting till I get some good genetics ex is whining these ones weren't as bushy and I need ti figure out how to do so...alright that's it tonight you are helping me figure out how to lst my smallest baby


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

True you don't want him spreading his love....lol 

To get a plant bushier all you need to do is pinch the new growth tip off and you will see in a week or so new bottom growth will explode...and topping at around the fourth internode will make them short and bushier, also more tops should develop if done at the right place... I like to pinch as this is the least stressful and you still keep the top!!!

Awesome so it's a .....uuummm date? lol

Maybe I'll show you mine...the one I got going now...? It is a 30" plant within 16"height and it is growing back on itself like a snake...lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> True you don't want him spreading his love....lol
> 
> To get a plant bush all you need to do is pinch the new growth tip off and you will see in a week or so new bottom growth will explode...and topping at around the fourth internode will make them short and bushier, also more tops should develop if done at the right place... I like to pinch as this is the least stressful and you still keep the top!!!
> 
> Awesome so it's a .....uuummm date? lol


fimm!!! yes i like that method also i personally never tried it but some close friends have with great results.. 

but my friend stilllearning did some side by side tests and he said he will never fimm again, because LST gave way better results


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> fimm!!! yes i like that method also i personally never tried it but some close friends have with great results..
> 
> but my friend stilllearning did some side by side tests and he said he will never fimm again, because LST gave way better results


Lst is very cool....as I am Learning....Regga I have not shown you my 3rd one.... wow, just Amazing!!! It is growing horizontal and coming back on itself...lol
like i said a 30"within 16" and I cannot count the tops but will see them explode when I throw her under the Hps. I'm figuring out my light...? maybe haha 

I thought T.S. had allot of tops??? Not now...hehe


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

i like lst so im thinkin i might do my next cycle with way less plants and bent the hack out of them... 

but im just a big goof and cant decide on anything these days... so we will just have to see


----------



## lime73 (Oct 30, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i like lst so im thinkin i might do my next cycle with way less plants and bent the hack out of them...
> 
> but im just a big goof and cant decide on anything these days... so we will just have to see


With the lights that everyone else is using I would not think that you would have to do any kind of training??? maybe topping....See I have to utilize the most from my light but a 600 or a 1000w ??? Should be no problem getting those monster buds.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 30, 2010)

but i have hight issues so i have to keep my girls no more than 2' thats why i do mostly sog or scrogg

ttyl bro i got to go see about a girl


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well I am wanting to do it for experiment only I think its a awesome technique but no height I'm not worried about but the get stretchy so easy not enough light at the bottoms snakes have my t5 right now long story


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Must be going to far...I would love to see some pics, I saw the first ones but I keep asking and you are not sharing...lol.
> 
> So I can see what you see. I always start slowly and while in veg. Just show me Please....lol



ok so here you go this is my male i was telling you about i began lst but as i said i pulled it out about a week ago now and its just be sitting around havent touched it lol...feel better


----------



## stilllearning (Oct 31, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> fimm!!! yes i like that method also i personally never tried it but some close friends have with great results..
> 
> but my friend stilllearning did some side by side tests and he said he will never fimm again, because LST gave way better results


 
NO......I WILL DEFINETLTY FIM AGAIN......I WILL JUST DO LESS LST AFTER AS I OVERSHOT THE LADING AS THE KIDS ARE too wide now.


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ok someone explain this fim shit to me there are only a few things I don't understand this is one can't find a good read


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Ok someone explain this fim shit to me there are only a few things I don't understand this is one can't find a good read



It is basically FIM" Fuck I Missed"....you go to cut just the top new shoot off and.... oops, you leave a little of the new shoot on so it ends up growing back again.

It is like pinching the tips too! This I like along with Lst...


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol perfect explanation! Thank you! How's it going lime btw I told ya I'd get you pics of the ladies


----------



## fabfun (Oct 31, 2010)

whats up my friends 

mogie has a good tutorial on fimming/topping https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol perfect explanation! Thank you! How's it going lime btw I told ya I'd get you pics of the ladies


thanks...everything is going good.
I saw the male and the lst looks good that is basically what you would do. I will have to look at your thread, you only showed me your balls! hahah lmao
Not quite what I had in mind....?


----------



## fabfun (Oct 31, 2010)

and you told me u would get me pics of vampire



rene112388 said:


> Lol perfect explanation! Thank you! How's it going lime btw I told ya I'd get you pics of the ladies


----------



## lime73 (Oct 31, 2010)

fabfun said:


> whats up my friends
> 
> mogie has a good tutorial on fimming/topping https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html


Hey fab how's it going man! Did you work out the wrinkles....lol


----------



## fabfun (Oct 31, 2010)

hey man not much just recovering from the binge i went on this weekend to many parties to go to



lime73 said:


> Hey fab how's it going man! Did you work out the wrinkles....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lol fab you have 2 pics in your email  and thanks for the link! And lime lmao yeah check my thread


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

Haha party what's that? Lol glad to hear you boys are well


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

And btw lime what did you have in mind lol


----------



## fabfun (Oct 31, 2010)

i got so fucked up i passed out while getting some lip service
then woke up on the floor with just a shirt on


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lmao fab come here you won't pass out on me


----------



## fabfun (Oct 31, 2010)

i might 
i told girl 2 weeks ago while she was riding me 
are you through with me yet then passed out lol



rene112388 said:


> Lmao fab come here you won't pass out on me


----------



## rene112388 (Oct 31, 2010)

Lmfao as I suspected knew you couldn't handle me


----------



## fabfun (Oct 31, 2010)

im sure i can try



rene112388 said:


> Lmfao as I suspected knew you couldn't handle me


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> And btw lime what did you have in mind lol


Well I was on to something then.....you and fab distracted me so.....about Your little one, I thought you where going to let her be? or are you still in debate?

P.s fab... she is into torture and shit man, don't think you will be able to keep up! Unless you are into that sort of thing....if you bud is not up to par she will beat it....until it is! lmao.....no pun intended!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

lol thats funny lime you have it right but backwards in that aspect i like the torture  as far as the little one ive decided i think she shall be left alone or now


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> lol thats funny lime you have it right but backwards in that aspect i like the torture  as far as the little one ive decided i think she shall be left alone or now


Wow, didn't expect that one...

You got me on that one! haha 

Cool.....I like to see how they grow naturally too! Then when you do mess with them you can SEE the difference for yourself, then you can tell if was worth the effort... for better/ or worse!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

well i want to leave it be as it is doing better than the rest see what comes of it and i have a cool idea for the big one i broke im going to run it along the wall of the grow box and just kina play with it did i say i love to mess with things? and yeah im quite the smart ass what can i say


----------



## fabfun (Nov 1, 2010)

all i will say to that is some times pain is pleasurable 



lime73 said:


> Well I was on to something then.....you and fab distracted me so.....about Your little one, I thought you where going to let her be? or are you still in debate?
> 
> P.s fab... she is into torture and shit man, don't think you will be able to keep up! Unless you are into that sort of thing....if you bud is not up to par she will beat it....until it is! lmao.....no pun intended!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

yes yes it is.. lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> well i want to leave it be as it is doing better than the rest see what comes of it and i have a cool idea for the big one i broke im going to run it along the wall of the grow box and just kina play with it did i say i love to mess with things? and yeah im quite the smart ass what can i say


You are just like me in that aspect....some have called me a Catalyst! lmao I love to manipulate my plants.

I let my first one go naturally and it would have been nice for outdoors, or I should have had a bigger light....but I am learning to: try and use the least to get the most...? So when I get a bigger light I should get bigger buds. But then again I like Quality over Quantity, Anyday.....!!! That is why I need to train my girls.
If I had a 400 or 600 I don't think I would need to train em...but then again it is hard to let them go sometimes.

You are a Wild One rene....I love it, you have a great personality and an awesome sense of humor. Hard to find girls like you these days....maybe I need to get out more...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

bigger isnt always better i had shitty lights for a long tme and did well now still not the best setup but one those girls of mine is 6" around! crazy you have to pamper them i sit with them alot talk to them and sit and smoke in there people argue the smoke is bad for them but they dont seem to mind it...and thanks for the compliments but dont let me fool you i am like my step dad super strict on all around me most cant handle it lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> bigger isnt always better i had shitty lights for a long tme and did well now still not the best setup but one those girls of mine is 6" around! crazy you have to pamper them i sit with them alot talk to them and sit and smoke in there people argue the smoke is bad for them but they dont seem to mind it...and thanks for the compliments but dont let me fool you i am like my step dad super strict on all around me most cant handle it lol


Haha...good one! That is good that you are getting some monster buds.

I'm not most....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

We shall see  and yeah I am happy with what I have but I can't wait for my clones!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well enough of this... it looks like Twisted Sister is Going into Flower room as I am throwing her in ....She is Ready!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 1, 2010)

wooohoo im just in time to see twisted sister off to become a woman... her top view is so sexy lime..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> wooohoo im just in time to see twisted sister off to become a woman... her top view is so sexy lime..


Thanks regga...Yes you are like, always there man. I do like the way she is coming along and.... I had to Untie her so she can be Free!!! lol she is going to be a wild one...so it seems?

I like that one pic too! and of course many more pics to come, I just got a better camera so I can get better close-ups....( rene will like this ...) but i need to play with it a bit to get it right! haha sounded weird?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 1, 2010)

speaking of rene, twisted sister reminds me of rene.. haha 

wild like you say, twisted and a little erotic...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> speaking of rene, twisted sister reminds me of rene.. haha
> 
> wild like you say, twisted and a little erotic...


Hahaha...I was actually going to type that but....I didn't want to be the first to say it....lol ....T.S.is wild just like rene

A little??? maybe I'll name the next one after her....it is even wilder!!! yah like she could be???


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 1, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Hahaha...I was actually going to type that but....I didn't want to be the first to say it....lol ....T.S.is wild just like rene
> 
> A little??? maybe I'll name the next one after her....it is even wilder!!! yah like she could be???


haha that would be great, rene's wonder bud..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 1, 2010)

im bout to shower and get ready to go watch the game with some friends, so talk with you later lime..


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

Haha hey guys not fair I was in class and missed all that but I think lime is correct a little is a severe understatement  and lime I like the sound of naming it after me lol rene's wonder bud has a ring to it don't you think?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha hey guys not fair I was in class and missed all that but I think lime is correct a little is a severe understatement  and lime I like the sound of naming it after me lol rene's wonder bud has a ring to it don't you think?


Yah..to much, I was being sarcastic about little....lmao but see once agian proved me right....so if I named it after you does that mean I would have to treat her the way you like it? Would I have to get mid-evil on this next one? Whips,chains,torture and all that stuff...lol 

You should see her? But I have not started a thread yet for her(sorry "Rene's..." Wonder Woman "...Bud) sometimes you make me wonder? lol.... but you will know when I do!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol no she's way more fragile just some restraint and some bending and twisting and btw making people wonder its what I do that's why I smile so much people always wonder lol


----------



## fabfun (Nov 1, 2010)

whats up lime hows the plants


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

fabfun said:


> whats up lime hows the plants


Hey man very good thanks....just threw twisted sister into flower...I'm getting excited at how she will turn out! never seen a plant with 8+ tops finish? well one of mine anyways....how are things going for you? You still have not given us any bud porn man....rene likes that sorta stuff! So if I was you I would get her some of that action!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 1, 2010)

did top it twice 
and sorry for lack of bud porn will try to tomm night 
been busy with luda tonight



lime73 said:


> Hey man very good thanks....just threw twisted sister into flower...I'm getting excited at how she will turn out! never seen a plant with 8+ tops finish? well one of mine anyways....how are things going for you? You still have not given us any bud porn man....rene likes that sorta stuff! So if I was you I would get her some of that action!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

fabfun said:


> did top it twice
> and sorry for lack of bud porn will try to tomm night
> been busy with luda tonight


Did I top twice? No.... just once at 18" and just Lst'd and a few pinches...lol she has a few tops and is about 26" in the last pic.

Where is he at now?


----------



## fabfun (Nov 1, 2010)

he got banned twice tonight so im sure now he is making new profiles
i topped 8 of mine and got just 4 colas so thats why i wondered if u did it twice



lime73 said:


> Did I top twice? No.... just once at 18" and just Lst'd and a few pinches...lol she has a few tops and is about 26" in the last pic.
> 
> Where is he at now?


----------



## fabfun (Nov 1, 2010)

hey can u guys help this member im too high to https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/381008-how-can-i-make-my.html


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

fabfun said:


> he got banned twice tonight so im sure now he is making new profiles
> i topped 8 of mine and got just 4 colas so thats why i wondered if u did it twice


Hahaha ...Immaturity at it's finest! 

Well.... I also lst ....did you see the last pics post#123,so the new tops are from the secondary growth that grows when the plant stem is horizontal! I think of things from a different angle? Not like others....I like to try new things all the time!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 1, 2010)

That's crazy...you guys really want me to try new things with mj don't ya I'm jealous of you both lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> That's crazy...you guys really want me to try new things with mj don't ya I'm jealous of you both lol


You are so Undecided it is not even funny rene one min you like no im leaving it.... then you are like well I could and then ...no??? lmao

Always good to play with you girls.....better that just yourself...lol I enjoy training my girls gives me a reason to touch em.....they like it!!!

What can i say I'm good with my hands...


----------



## fabfun (Nov 1, 2010)

hey man she is just using a womans prerogative they can do that shit and get away with it 



lime73 said:


> You are so Undecided it is not even funny rene one min you like no im leaving it.... then you are like well I could and then ...no??? lmao
> 
> Always good to play with you girls.....better that just yourself...lol I enjoy training my girls gives me a reason to touch em.....they like it!!!
> 
> What can i say I'm good with my hands...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 1, 2010)

I though she knew what she wanted....lol but she is kinda leaning both ways? 

How come girls can do this? and we can't! That's not Fair!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 2, 2010)

lime73 said:


> I though she knew what she wanted....lol but she is kinda leaning both ways?
> 
> How come girls can do this? and we can't! That's not Fair!


well personally i made my choice at what i wanna be long ago, and im happy to say that i am a lesbian to the core!!! i love peach!!!

but hey lime if you wanna go both ways go for it, i wont hold it against you man you will still be my friend... lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 2, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> well personally i made my choice at what i wanna be long ago, and im happy to say that i am a lesbian to the core!!! i love peach!!!
> 
> but hey lime if you wanna go both ways go for it, i wont hold it against you man you will still be my friend... lol


lmfao man yah you got me on that " QUOTE " .....hahaha GIANT WON !!!! Your team won!!!party on man...have one for me too buddy!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 2, 2010)

right on lime you are awesome with the twisted sister she looks frickn increadible bro, hella frosty... and you know im only jokn man!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 2, 2010)

Good...you had me second guessing myself for a moment.....like wtf did I just say that? lol ohwell it was about rene...haha

But Thank You Man!!! Glad you are enjoying her.....wait til I break out Rene's..." Wonder Woman" Bud, plant even more than T.S. totally Wild.... like hhhhmmmm? idk... Any guesses??? 

Glad you liked the porn man....nice one . Which is coming soon ........I will be updating fast now....?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 2, 2010)

wooohoooo!!! im out for the night bro nice one with the mind games ttys...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha I missed more that I thought last night and lime I do know what I want always have to mess with anything I get a chance to I was making a statement that in general I need to try new stuff lol though your right we get away with more  and reggae glad your team won


----------



## lime73 (Nov 2, 2010)

What did you miss??? All the action...lol 

Well know that you all know T.s. is in full bloom I will be doing updates faster, like say one a day for every week so I can get caught up with my thread... Not like too many are following this thread anyways...just my buddies? And you all know my dirty secret now so on with the porn...rene you will enjoy this as the porn will come fast....lmao haha


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha hun it will take more than pics for that


----------



## lime73 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well here is a few from 4 days in flower....I untied her to set her free....she is already starting to stretch....go babe go!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey lime love how crazy she looks! Can't get over it lol I'm going to sneak myself a sample off my big girl tonight....can't can't resist


----------



## lime73 (Nov 2, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime love how crazy she looks! Can't get over it lol I'm going to sneak myself a sample off my big girl tonight....can't can't resist


thank you rene...crazy is good right? lol
let me now how it is...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 2, 2010)

well certain kinds of crazy is good


----------



## fabfun (Nov 3, 2010)

luda crazy is not good lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 3, 2010)

haha....good one fab

rene did you try your sample yet???


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 3, 2010)

no i hadnt i was just about to


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh i like it its super smooth...nice sweet flavor


----------



## lime73 (Nov 3, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> oh i like it its super smooth...nice sweet flavor


Which one is the sample from? sorry don't recall you saying? Thanks for smoke report rene... I'll have one with yah then just so we are on the same page!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 3, 2010)

its from my lady with the 6in around cola some fat buds on it so i just call her fatty lol


----------



## fabfun (Nov 3, 2010)

i like a girl with meat on her bones



rene112388 said:


> its from my lady with the 6in around cola some fat buds on it so i just call her fatty lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 3, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> its from my lady with the 6in around cola some fat buds on it so i just call her fatty lol


No wonder she don't need a man!!! her girls got enough for her...and then some!!! haha updating pics in a few minutes....1 week flowering and she is Budding already!!! Awesome!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol one of my colas is like 11in long and I hit my sister in the face with it she said it was like being dick slapped lmao...you just made me think of that lime


----------



## lime73 (Nov 3, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol one of my colas is like 11in long and I hit my sister in the face with it she said it was like being dick slapped lmao...you just made me think of that lime


 Can't say I have had that experience but thanks for the laugh...rene you are Wild girl!!! 11" long and 6"fat....did she like it?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 3, 2010)

Well here is an updated pic for you...


----------



## fabfun (Nov 3, 2010)

dont be abuse the buds or handling them can mess it trics even though it is funny




rene112388 said:


> Lol one of my colas is like 11in long and I hit my sister in the face with it she said it was like being dick slapped lmao...you just made me think of that lime


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 3, 2010)

Lol it was an accident I was moving it and didn't know she was so close so it hit her right in the face just ended up being funny lol and no sis freaked she said that's just unnatural...love the pic!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well she is off....

Not too many are following this one.... but my buddies

so I might as well get this party started!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 5, 2010)

woohoo twisted sister!!! i would party with that wild girl any day


----------



## fabfun (Nov 5, 2010)

Woohoooo...........




lime73 said:


> well she is off....
> 
> Not too many are following this one.... But my buddies
> 
> So i might as well get this party started!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2010)

Well here she is showing off again... just about ready to die!!! Now Im mean.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey man what up, can you get us some pic's with the lights off in there?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yah shit i forgot about that one.....hps doesn't take good pics....but i was just showing the single plant off so you can all see the tops of her.

but yes i will get some up without the light on....lol in a bit...she is in the dark right now so will post her finish soon....with the lights off!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Nov 8, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Yah shit i forgot about that one.....hps doesn't take good pics....but i was just showing the single plant off so you can all see the tops of her.
> 
> but yes i will get some up without the light on....lol in a bit...she is in the dark right now so will post her finish soon....with the lights off!!!


Very good and im sure you are well on your way to some great smoke from the looks of it..Peace


----------



## fabfun (Nov 8, 2010)

cant wait my friend


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 8, 2010)

she is looking muy caliente bro


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 8, 2010)

Looking good lime...don't deprive me of my bud porn ill cry!! Lol and btw thanks for calming me down last night my buds are safe...should cure up nicely


----------



## fabfun (Nov 8, 2010)

guys got a newbie that needs help a guy on here tried to get him to kill his plants as a joke
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/369745-newbie-needs-help-wanting-set-5.html


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Looking good lime...don't deprive me of my bud porn ill cry!! Lol and btw thanks for calming me down last night my buds are safe...should cure up nicely


Well look what the kitty brought me....lol j/k you have been busy girl!!! As always? lol
I was just teasing...? I wouldn't hold the porn back!!! 

You are welcome...what are friends for.... and i am glad you stopped in! thanks i will be posting her finish soon....just had to go take care of business on GreenNerd420? wow some people? I did not think that people would do this sort of thing! Well he has apologized for his stupidity...but i do not think it is real!!! lol oh well we where on him and he should come around... hopefully!

I was not very nice or peaceful to him....felt good! He was someone who deserved it too!!! There needs to be a thread for all new members( like a warning) to realize there are some bad people here....SOME....there are more good than bad but come on....don't take any advise unless you know it would help! Well now i get to see the other side!!! Wow! Now i know how fab feels....haha


----------



## fabfun (Nov 8, 2010)

i even tried to help the guy redeem himself but im sure he just started a new profile then try to fix it i offered to hepl him redeem himself
but i been so busy turning his world into a shit storm tonight i havent got high
and i told him since he took coward way out of starting new profile i would find him



lime73 said:


> Well look what the kitty brought me....lol j/k you have been busy girl!!! As always? lol
> I was just teasing...? I wouldn't hold the porn back!!!
> 
> You are welcome...what are friends for.... and i am glad you stopped in! thanks i will be posting her finish soon....just had to go take care of business on GreenNerd420? wow some people? I did not think that people would do this sort of thing! Well he has apologized for his stupidity...but i do not think it is real!!! lol oh well we where on him and he should come around... hopefully!
> ...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2010)

He may still man up...he is still on but just a gay I apologize? doesn't sound to real to me....but he may come around who knows ....only time will tell

yah you can run but you cannot hide!!! haha go get him bro! I'll be there too if you like!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 8, 2010)

Heys guys sorry I missed most of it...work work no rest for the wicked...I knew you were teasing lime...and btw did I tell you too many times your were too peaceful??lmao feels good doesn't it I need an asshole to go off on! Some peoples kids!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 8, 2010)

well seems like the party is going to be hosted on greenturds own thread here u guys r invited https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/366725-growing-under-stairs-cfls-my-4.html#post4881743


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Heys guys sorry I missed most of it...work work no rest for the wicked...I knew you were teasing lime...and btw did I tell you too many times your were too peaceful??lmao feels good doesn't it I need an asshole to go off on! Some peoples kids!


That's good i knew i could get your attention...lol 

Yah i needed that....it is good to release a little one someone who deserves it! 

You can always vent on me.....seriously too!!! I'm an ass sometimes....lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 8, 2010)

fabfun said:


> well seems like the party is going to be hosted on greenturds own thread here u guys r invited https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/366725-growing-under-stairs-cfls-my-4.html#post4881743


Nice....so when does the party start??? Now! lmao


----------



## fabfun (Nov 9, 2010)

right about *NOW*


lime73 said:


> Nice....so when does the party start??? Now! lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 9, 2010)

See you boys there


----------



## fabfun (Nov 9, 2010)

im waiting


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 9, 2010)

im ready for the party.. i just made hella kiefff weeepa!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 9, 2010)

Well you missing it! Nice to see you lol partying on gnerds thread fab claimed it


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 9, 2010)

i have been called a pot guru b4 but what is a gnerd..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 9, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i have been called a pot guru b4 but what is a gnerd..


The guy we are busting his thread on GreenNerd=gnerd


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 9, 2010)

Lmao thanks lime


----------



## fabfun (Nov 9, 2010)

stoners lol



reggaerican said:


> i have been called a pot guru b4 but what is a gnerd..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 9, 2010)

haha good quote... nite guys


----------



## fabfun (Nov 9, 2010)

we are smoking some gnerd here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/369745-newbie-needs-help-wanting-set-9.html




reggaerican said:


> haha good quote... nite guys


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 10, 2010)

all sho you mine if you show me yours...

here goes some shots of the nug im smoking right now... my latest


----------



## lime73 (Nov 10, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> all sho you mine if you show me yours...
> 
> here goes some shots of the nug im smoking right now... my latest


Dude I love the color in those buds man....looks a little familiar? You are good man!!! nice teaser that looks soooo sweet....

I will post mine soon....hahaha good try though almost worked...lol shortly as soon as i post the pre-harvest....lmao


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 10, 2010)

no i just took those pics.. but her siblings that i posted b4 all look alike.. so how does twisted taste? 
mine still needs some curing but is already getting her sweet fruty taste..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 10, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> no i just took those pics.. but her siblings that i posted b4 all look alike.. so how does twisted taste?
> mine still needs some curing but is already getting her sweet fruty taste..


 I just meant the purple... but mine is not that purple? yours is on the leaves of the buds too....mine more inside the bud....but does have a light purple hue...just about to test it!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 10, 2010)

mine normally get way darker leaf and bud.. but remember i had 2 cut @ 6 weeks instead of 7-8.. my guess is your light, cause i notised that when i flower this same strain under a 600 it doesnt get as dark as when under the 1000w


----------



## lime73 (Nov 10, 2010)

hhhmmmm....so you think that less intense light may have an effect of the color of buds and leaves in the purple strains?

could also lowering temp during dark cycle help it too change as well?


----------



## fabfun (Nov 10, 2010)

lowering temps is the way the purple strains change color i would like to find a purp u dont have to tweak to do this




lime73 said:


> hhhmmmm....so you think that less intense light may have an effect of the color of buds and leaves in the purple strains?
> 
> could also lowering temp during dark cycle help it too change as well?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 10, 2010)

well lower temps totally help as well, but this cycle my temps didnt get below 82 in my room and still turned.. so there are some variables.. i am convinced that light is a factor as well..


----------



## fabfun (Nov 10, 2010)

have you heard of any purps you dont have to manipulate to get the color



reggaerican said:


> well lower temps totally help as well, but this cycle my temps didnt get below 82 in my room and still turned.. so there are some veriables.. i am convinced that light is a factor as well..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 10, 2010)

fabfun said:


> have you heard of any purps you dont have to manipulate to get the color


haha yea mine.. i have been working with this strain for 2 years, winter and summer grows.. and with this one what i found is @ week 6 they start to turn but by week 8 the entire plant will turn bright purple in optimum climate.. when temps get low in winter the purple gets way darker and not as appealing in my oppinion


----------



## lime73 (Nov 10, 2010)

so you want it to go purple but not too dark purple.....i think with the least stress will help too!! like a constant high and low temp/humidity during day/night cycle....not a over fluctuating one! just a guess...lol


----------



## fabfun (Nov 10, 2010)

i guess i could just ask greennerd420 im sure he would say spray paint them purple 
but dont forget to piss on your 400w ballast




lime73 said:


> so you want it to go purple but not too dark purple.....i think with the least stress will help too!! like a constant high and low temp/humidity during day/night cycle....not a over fluctuating one! just a guess...lol


----------



## Supergohan2 (Nov 10, 2010)

ure plants look great. what kind of food u feeding it?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 10, 2010)

Supergohan2 said:


> ure plants look great. what kind of food u feeding it?


It is just one plant... and thanks.....GH flora series 3-part grow,micro,bloom


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

no stress is good for sure i learnd that the hard way this time... and for me yea i dont like that frost bite looking purple.. you should appreciate that, o natural...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 11, 2010)

This is Twisted Sister right before i chopped her.......


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

nice buds lime they look yummy..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope so took a small sample and maybe im just off here but there is a hint of LIME in her....lol must of got a bit of love ....

She got a little stressed from the move at 4 weeks but so far has done her part!!! Success again....I'm hopeing to get 2oz dry??? we will see!!! Not bad for a 150 w hps!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

shit thats great for a 150w..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it.???...

my first one i got just over 1oz( 3'plant indica ) so this time I'm hopeing to get 2??? think i'll be close to this???....as i was trying to double from the first... sweet cannot wait til she cures...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

seems like it ? but i never grew with 150w.. them buds are just chunky tho so i would be shocked if it wasnt 2


----------



## lime73 (Nov 11, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> seems like it ? but i never grew with 150w.. them buds are just chunky tho so i would be shocked if it wasnt 2


Well i have been saving a little money.... so was thinking of getting a 400hps? what do you think....or should i continue to try and get more from less....lol

Im attempting to get as much as possible with what i have but i keep thinking of a 400 for some reason...my buds are not the biggest but you are right the buds are dense...very hard so if i was to get a 400 would they get bigger??? I mean i'll take quality over quantity anyday...but i like what im doing so far!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 11, 2010)

i like what u r doing to 
and go for the 400 your plants will hug u for it




lime73 said:


> Well i have been saving a little money.... so was thinking of getting a 400hps? what do you think....or should i continue to try and get more from less....lol
> 
> Im attempting to get as much as possible with what i have but i keep thinking of a 400 for some reason...my buds are not the biggest but you are right the buds are dense...very hard so if i was to get a 400 would they get bigger??? I mean i'll take quality over quantity anyday...but i like what im doing so far!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

i wpild like to see you do some crazy srcog with your 150.. if TS looks that good bieng all spread out like she is then im sure you can do way beter with a little thought..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 11, 2010)

how about a "MC Scrog" with my monster!!! i do want to continue with the 150 as i am seeing what i can do....but man a 400 would kick ass....maybe i'll do both and do some testing with each...fuck yah that sound good...then fab and you will get to see the difference in light with my style!!! sound good???


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

im not saying dont get the 400.. for sure do bro you will totally expand your game.. but if i can make a suggestion you should buy one of them lumitek or quantom dimmable balasts the 600 will be perfect for you, cause you can set it 150,400 or 600.. or something like that.. i know my 1000 dimr goes from 600,750,1000 and super lumens.. whatever that is


----------



## lime73 (Nov 11, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> im not saying dont get the 400.. for sure do bro you will totally expand your game.. but if i can make a suggestion you should buy one of them lumitek or quantom dimmable balasts the 600 will be perfect for you, cause you can set it 150,400 or 600.. or something like that.. i know my 1000 dimr goes from 600,750,1000 and super lumens.. whatever that is


I'm just in the thinking process so all tips are much appreciated man....i was thinking of going bigger, but would still like to do somemore testing with the 150.

600 hey....well then i would have to build a bigger closet cuz a 2x3 closet will get too hot? an adjustable ballast wtf ive heard of the 400 switchable but a 600 that can go to 400 or 150...that would be cool ....see now you are making me think! lmao which is a good thing to do ... like you said If i have a plan and do some thinking i should be able to do ....anything!!!

Thanks regga...you are making my mind race with ideas now!!! if i get the 600 i would have to build a bigger space though??? which i have no problem doing as i am a construction dude who can frame insulated drywall and on on on on...to finish!!! helps being in the trades sometimes....

I just gave my bro one of my cuttings from the first one ...he loved the quality so much that i said here...his mouth dropped when i said i want nothing for it....I will get to see her finish under his 1000w hps! Awesome....and one day i will get one from him if he gets a killar strain....he has the hymalain(lol) gold one plant under the 1000w!!! So i will get to see my bitch under the max and see what she can do!!! he also has been trying to get me to get the bigger light too...he said fuck if you can do that with a 150 just think of what will happen with one of your bitches under a bigger light!!! Just a thought...he said go big or????


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

yea it sure is nice being in the trades.. saves me tones of money doing all my own building,,
and the reason i reccamended the dimmable is so you wouldnt have to make any major changes right away.. just plug in and start using it right away in the same box, gradually increacing the output.. then when you do feel like expanding you will already have the ballast..


----------



## fabfun (Nov 12, 2010)

ludas back on grnerds thread and renes 5 week one and docs water thread


----------



## lime73 (Nov 12, 2010)

Who is he this time?...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> shit thats great for a 150w..


Well the final weight of Twisted Sister's dry buds came in ... 40+gms ( with all stems removed of course!) 

Not what i was shooting for but i am happy with the final product.
Little bit fruity aroma and very potent, lots of crystal too...great to smoke very clean burn, just needs a little more curing for that perfect smoke!!! Very happy about this strain! Which is unknown.... mystery bagseed??? 

I will keep this one going and see what it can do...to be con't...

But for My next one...she will be even wilder than T.s. as you will all see shortly! As I seem to be doing a PDW grow so i think i will just keep this thread going with my next one or??? Should I start a new one??? Any ideas?


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey man why not just keep this one going no reason to abandon a good thread and btw congrats man glad to hear ts did so well for you...and btw shortly can be so vague I keep hearing those words where's this girl


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 14, 2010)

4o grams thats a good amount for 1 plant.. right on lime!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes I must say I'm jealous my first one only produced 19g well done lime


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 14, 2010)

haha the smallest in my sog only was 2grams it was 3" tall.. lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey man why not just keep this one going no reason to abandon a good thread and btw congrats man glad to hear ts did so well for you...and btw shortly can be so vague I keep hearing those words where's this girl


thanks rene...I think i will keep this thread going as Im doing a PDW grow. I have a cutting from the first one i did o'natural...she is in hiding right now!!! haha but is busting out of the veg cab....awesome to see

I will post a pic soon as i get back from work tonight!!!

Regga...thanks i was hoping for 2 oz but was a little shy... oh well gives me a goal to shoot for again...but hopefully more, as WW is ready to go into flower, but will post pics of her veg later on...if I would have left the stem on I would have got 2 oz, but i don't smoke them... lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yes I must say I'm jealous my first one only produced 19g well done lime



my first one i got 30gms, from a 3' plant so i will try and double this for Ww, we will see...glad you stopped by!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 14, 2010)

umm stems yuck... snap crackle pop!!!

im gonna call you Olack!! cause you almost made it..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> umm stems yuck... snap crackle pop!!!
> 
> im gonna call you Olack!! cause you almost made it..


is that a good name? lol is that what it means...almost made it!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> haha the smallest in my sog only was 2grams it was 3" tall.. lol


And the largest was...? 

I just updated Topped seedling pics too!!!
*TOPPED Seedling! can it still live?*


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 14, 2010)

the largest this time if i remember right was about 9g and was bout 10" tall..

yes "olack" is an old myan word that means almost...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey lime I'm sure you will accomplish your goal..ill check charlie out after awhile work calls


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> the largest this time if i remember right was about 9g and was bout 10" tall..
> 
> yes "olack" is an old myan word that means almost...


Yes I am " Olack " a ganja master!!! so what are you going to call me if I break 2oz with Ww? I like the new thread name Ppurplesog!!! Sweet purps!!! lol

Rene... I'm sure I'll exceed my goal this time!!! If not it will be premo smoke anyways so I will be happy either way! thanks for the positive vibes. So i guess you are going to want to see her now!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 14, 2010)

hey whats up lime 
give us a pic of ww 



lime73 said:


> Yes I am " Olack " a ganja master!!! so what are you going to call me if I break 2oz with Ww? I like the new thread name Ppurplesog!!! Sweet purps!!! lol
> 
> Rene... I'm sure I'll exceed my goal this time!!! If not it will be premo smoke anyways so I will be happy either way! thanks for the positive vibes. So i guess you are going to want to see her now!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

hey fab how are yah doing buddy? 

Give? that's bold...lol 

when i post a pic it will be from her start i will get this pic up asap!!! You are almost as pushy as rene...hahaha yes i will get one up right away buddy just because you all are asking! just have to feed her first then I will get on it!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 14, 2010)

yes a girl with a full stomach always behaves better 



lime73 said:


> hey fab how are yah doing buddy?
> 
> Give? that's bold...lol
> 
> when i post a pic it will be from her start i will get this pic up asap!!! You are almost as pushy as rene...hahaha yes i will get one up right away buddy just because you all are asking! just have to feed her first then I will get on it!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

well here she is when she was a cutting (right)....and her sis (left) ....my girls don't like to be alone! this is a cutting from my first one! so i will get to see my results when she is finished! to compare natural vs played with .... I prefer to play with them!!!

I will not be topping this one...only pinching and some HST ...high stress training!!! 

this is how I roll...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking good lime I would watch it thought you haven't seen pushy yet hun this is me calm


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Looking good lime I would watch it thought you haven't seen pushy yet hun this is me calm


Thats it im gonna show you mean ,now....see the bitch on the left! I'm not feeding her!!! Im going to see how far she can go without food! Im going to teach her a lesson! she has pushed me enough...lmao im so mean and i learned from you rene! Maybe i will call the one on the left rene, she likes to be punished!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 14, 2010)

they are so pretty




lime73 said:


> well here she is when she was a cutting (right)....and her sis (left) ....my girls don't like to be alone! this is a cutting from my first one! so i will get to see my results when she is finished! to compare natural vs played with .... I prefer to play with them!!!
> 
> I will not be topping this one...only pinching and some HST ...high stress training!!!
> 
> this is how I roll...lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

fabfun said:


> they are so pretty


thanks fab...these where my first cuttings using my Humidome/ or clonexxx ...DIY humidity dome/ or counter display!!! both survived!!! 

Im going to be mean to the one on the left....just to see how long she can go without nutes...as a test, just to see , as i only need one! but i am using Mg soil/perlite...so just water for her and not even going to adjust ph just straight tap water out of the tap!!! that should hurt her?

this is rene's doing as i need a plant to vent on!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 14, 2010)

Haha how funny stick around lime you haven't seen mean yet all my angry posts are me still playing nice  *pulls up a chair* let's see how much punishment she can take


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 14, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Yes I am " Olack " a ganja master!!! so what are you going to call me if I break 2oz with Ww? I like the new thread name Ppurplesog!!! Sweet purps!!! lol
> 
> Rene... I'm sure I'll exceed my goal this time!!! If not it will be premo smoke anyways so I will be happy either way! thanks for the positive vibes. So i guess you are going to want to see her now!


i will call you "Sensei" not if but when you break 2oz..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha how funny stick around lime you haven't seen mean yet all my angry posts are me still playing nice  *pulls up a chair* let's see how much punishment she can take


Well if she takes after you ....idk she will probably break me!!! lmao


----------



## lime73 (Nov 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i will call you "Sensei" not if but when you break 2oz..


Now its on!!! You have given me inspiration regga to go for it....and i will get more than 2oz this time im sure!!! I will veg her til she is big enough to produce a few buds...as her mom was only a single cola plant well not this time!!! I'm going for 8+ tops without topping this round!

This was her mom at 6 weeks flower...just in case no one saw her... i like the color of the background on this pic! Very Peaceful...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 14, 2010)

lst bro keep the canopy small and dence..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> lst bro keep the canopy small and dence..


Yes for sure as my 150w only gets about 24" into canopy so i will be keeping her under 24" like Ts... but without topping....i will be pinching and Hst...High stress training!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

i love the hst bro you need to patent that shit!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i love the hst bro you need to patent that shit!!!


When you all see what i do to her it will be my Style....low stress training is good for the beginner. I need to go big so will def have to bend the shit out of her! 

I will be posting her veg fairly fast as she is already in flower now!!! Like i said im doing a Pdw...so i will always have one in flower....but will have to be patient.... don't want to spoil the surprise yet!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

you teaze way to much bro i never know whats going on with you.. talking bout how your gonna train her but shes already in flower....


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh that's just not fair lime..keeping us waiting I recall you said its not nice to keep a girl waiting


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha good one reggae I never thought of that..he is a bigger tease than most women


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

well i gotta have a story to her or she will be just another plant! yes she is in flower but it took awhile to get her ready!!! like a couple of months!!! can you all wait that long....i think not! and veg is boring....flowering is where it all gets fun!!!

and how is that bad...im doing a perpetual so i will always have one in flower...was going to start a new thread but realized im always flowering so.....yah ....i like to tease a little bit too


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Oh that's just not fair lime..keeping us waiting I recall you said its not nice to keep a girl waiting


im not keeping you waiting i just posted the first now you want it all!!! lmao see this is getting interesting already...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha good one reggae I never thought of that..he is a bigger tease than most women



BBBBBBBBuuuuuuurrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!! Ouch I felt that one!!! I will be posting the veg fairly fast and apparently not fast enough....lmao


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

i feal you lime i think you are doing it right.. cause people get totally impatient with people like me.. starting a thread and not even having the room built...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha good one reggae I never thought of that..he is a bigger tease than most women


whats up rene?? i see you...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i feal you lime i think you are doing it right.. cause people get totally impatient with people like me.. starting a thread and not even having the room built...


That's funny man....but you are popular so all will see what you got going on....shit you just put up a few pics and bam....everyone is sub'd and + reppin the shit outta you!

i just want to show people how she got the way she is now....but it will come fast...i promise!.... that's for rene too! miss impatient... lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

well then here is one more....just after first pinch of the top...1 week after pinching the top...to get the bottom growth going...it is working!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha hey guys what's up I'm having shitty night at work hence popping in and out...and btw lime I'm totally screwing with you apparently its easy...and fun


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol right on lime every notice how long my gaps are for update pics...bit I did take a few today my topped one looking good don't like 12/12 from seed


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol right on lime every notice how long my gaps are for update pics...bit I did take a few today my topped one looking good don't like 12/12 from seed


12/12 from seed is just wrong! the babies need to grow a bit before putting them to the test...i think it is better to veg for at least 4 weeks first! or they will tend to stretch a bit under an hps to start?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha hey guys what's up I'm having shitty night at work hence popping in and out...and btw lime I'm totally screwing with you apparently its easy...and fun


lmao yah you got me there!!! hahha glad you are enjoying yourself. It's all good as i like the attention!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

lime73 said:


> That's funny man....but you are popular so all will see what you got going on....shit you just put up a few pics and bam....everyone is sub'd and + reppin the shit outta you!
> 
> i just want to show people how she got the way she is now....but it will come fast...i promise!.... that's for rene too! miss impatient... lol


haha thats funny i did get hella rep from starting that thread... but i gave alot of love to all visitors as well.. i didnt miss you did i?? 

as for rene well she didnt visit my last grow once i guess im not as popular as you think...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> haha thats funny i did get hella rep from starting that thread... but i gave alot of love to all visitors as well.. i didnt miss you did i??
> 
> as for rene well she didnt visit my last grow once i guess im not as popular as you think...


no man you got me and Thanks....but you are the one who deserves the rep....I need to spread the love first before i can get you again man....soon

what she did it to you too hey...well i guess i don't feel as bad? She is a busy girl!!! She did say she will be keepin up THIS time!!! Better save her Quote...she might forget...lol


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

haha i just sent out a iou to moash for a tip he gave me for the battle...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha good one lime but I suffer from borderline personality disorder I can just claim it was the other me  and yes I am busy all the time and reggae I did visit it I just never posted lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> haha i just sent out a iou to mosh for a tip he gave me for the battle...


I'll get him for you bro...moash right?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

naw, no worries man i dont trip off such things.. she has been a kind freind , thats good enough for me..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha good one lime but I suffer from borderline personality disorder I can just claim it was the other me  and yes I am busy all the time and reggae I did visit it I just never posted lol


haha burn to regga now...girl you are on a hot streak!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

lime73 said:


> I'll get him for you bro...moash right?


yup thats him, oops i better edit b4 he sees


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

lime73 said:


> haha burn to regga now...girl you are on a hot streak!!!


dang you got me there then.. im burning!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

lime73 said:


> haha burn to regga now...girl you are on a hot streak!!!


Haha yeah I'm a bit feisty tonight


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

A bit??? You just burned two buddies??? lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha you boys started it and yes just a bit and if you can't handle it over the internet I'd hate to see how you boys would react in person lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd hate to see how you react in person!

how your sisters face did it heal from the Budslap!!! did she bruse...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Lol yeah I'm a wild child and actually I'd probably be shy in person...and her face is fine but she is a total prude so she is traumatized because I actually know a guy with a dick that big lmao I wonder if we are related often


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

haha yea you scare me rene, but lime i was more concerned bout the bud than her sisters face... thats sacrilegious!!!


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Nov 15, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

here is a few more and she is starting to fill out nicely...


----------



## fabfun (Nov 15, 2010)

man where the hell u been we missed u 
whats new with u




GibbsIt89 said:


> hahaha


----------



## fabfun (Nov 15, 2010)

i can handle it can u 



rene112388 said:


> Haha you boys started it and yes just a bit and if you can't handle it over the internet I'd hate to see how you boys would react in person lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha yay! Those look awesome lime you will be my new bud porn supplier you don't have a choice  and fab we been over this I know when to accept defeat *shakes head* sad day


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

yo lime that would make a nice single cola strain i like how all the branches stay close to the main


----------



## fabfun (Nov 15, 2010)

no not sad day i could never battle u on here
hey reggae whats up 



rene112388 said:


> Haha yay! Those look awesome lime you will be my new bud porn supplier you don't have a choice  and fab we been over this I know when to accept defeat *shakes head* sad day


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

not much fab i just, had a fun time with my kids.. whats all going down tonight?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yo lime that would make a nice single cola strain i like how all the branches stay close to the main


well it did stay tight the first one....but i want to see this one with more tops...to see what is better. and it is a strong indica....very good smoke too everyone who has tried it says wow thats some killer smoke " where did you get it" i just say...i only buy the best...if it is no good i don't buy...lmao, what else am i to say to that!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha yay! Those look awesome lime you will be my new bud porn supplier you don't have a choice  and fab we been over this I know when to accept defeat *shakes head* sad day


sweet!!! so when do we start!!! lol


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

lime73 said:


> well it did stay tight the first one....but i want to see this one with more tops...to see what is better. and it is a strong indica....very good smoke too everyone who has tried it says wow thats some killer smoke " where did you get it" i just say...i only buy the best...if it is no good i don't buy...lmao, what else am i to say to that!!!


i feel you man no room for booboo strains in my garden.. i already pulled 2 of my 9 mommas, wanna get it down to just three, then i will have an extra flower room or might even just tear down the wall and make one long one... i love tweeking my grow room


----------



## lime73 (Nov 15, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i feel you man no room for booboo strains in my garden.. i already pulled 2 of my 9 mommas, wanna get it down to just three, then i will have an extra flower room or might even just tear down the wall and make one long one... i love tweeking my grow room


I see that you are going with light mover...and 3 lights??? wow that is going to be badass!!! i like how motivated you are ....almost as exciting as when your team was in the finals

now this is your team...can't wait to see em bloom....the purps gotta come out this time even more....you got me thinking about the lumitek dimmable able light???


----------



## fabfun (Nov 15, 2010)

man spending time with kids priceless 
im about 3 passion fruit blunts in and killing a 12 pack 
feeling good



reggaerican said:


> not much fab i just, had a fun time with my kids.. whats all going down tonight?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

lime73 said:


> I see that you are going with light mover...and 3 lights??? wow that is going to be badass!!! i like how motivated you are ....almost as exciting as when your team was in the finals
> 
> now this is your team...can't wait to see em bloom....the purps gotta come out this time even more....you got me thinking about the lumitek dimmable able light???


haha screw them giants!! they costed me so much time and money winning the series.. your right now its all about my little league single cola hitters.. trying to give rene something to drool over.. you saw the roots starting to grow, i am so close.. heavy work day in the lab once i get home from crab fishing.. 



fabfun said:


> man spending time with kids priceless
> im about 3 passion fruit blunts in and killing a 12 pack
> feeling good


 yea boy... have one for me guys im three days sober now..


----------



## fabfun (Nov 16, 2010)

why sober rum kicking your ass lol
i had 12 for u 



reggaerican said:


> haha screw them giants!! they costed me so much time and money winning the series.. your right now its all about my little league single cola hitters.. trying to give rene something to drool over.. you saw the roots starting to grow, i am so close.. heavy work day in the lab once i get home from crab fishing..
> 
> yea boy... have one for me guys im three days sober now..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 16, 2010)

wooohooo 2200 baby... 
and naw!! im just taking a break from smoking fab rum is like one of the five food groops to me...

haha them crab are not happy right now boiling away as i type...


----------



## fabfun (Nov 16, 2010)

how did u catch them and what species



reggaerican said:


> wooohooo 2200 baby...
> and naw!! im just taking a break from smoking fab rum is like one of the five food groops to me...
> 
> haha them crab are not happy right now boiling away as i type...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

we use fishing poles and crab snares, and we go for the big dungeness crabs forget them little rock crab... but dude get this i cought a frickn 2' leppord shark today with my crab snare it was wild!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for celebratory post buddy! how is all tonight...well regga we all now you had a Blast!!! haha awesome to here

fab you still partying???


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

oh lime im just relaxn and cookn, gonna go to bed just as soon as im done.. 

long day in the underworld tomorrow


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Nov 17, 2010)

i am making my appearence then probably bed. haha.. got alot of cleaning and reading to do tomorrow.. found an SOG thread.. isn't that what you do Reggae? a qp a week right.. you'll have to describe your details for me sometime.. this is what i want to work up to.. i dont want to buy tents n everything if i dono my setup right.. i wanted to get a 3'x3' flood and drain table for the cloneing tent and go from there..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 17, 2010)

More like " Sea of Purplecandy " lol so SOP regga lmao


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

thats it lime i should change the name to SOP... thanks

and yup gibbs thats what i do, SOP... sounds like your on the right track bro just do a shit load of reading and youll be fine..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 17, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> thats it lime i should change the name to SOP... thanks
> 
> and yup gibbs thats what i do, SOP... sounds like your on the right track bro just do a shit load of reading and youll be fine..


no problem man...we like our name calling....lol

gibbs- i spent allot of time reading hundreds of threads to find the information to make your garden a success!!! keep em green bro.

regga- keep em purple dude!!! i can't wait to show you guys WW she is starting..... lol i love it!!!


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Nov 17, 2010)

lime73 said:


> no problem man...we like our name calling....lol
> 
> gibbs- i spent allot of time reading hundreds of threads to find the information to make your garden a success!!! keep em green bro.
> 
> regga- keep em purple dude!!! i can't wait to show you guys WW she is starting..... lol i love it!!!


so i read the first page of ur thread lime, but skipped to the end again lol.. whats WW stand for, im assuming White Widow.. which is AWSOME, but a let down in nicknaming excitement haha. i love how i named my hope-to-be purple kush "Peppy Le Purple" lol. after that i havent really bin so well at nicknames lol..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 17, 2010)

then you missed allot...lol WW stands for WonderWoman cuz she is wild and makes me wonder??? she is not topped and is producing more than 6+ tops!!!from pinching and.... I do allot of Hst to my bitches!
My method consists of High stress Training....my new method to the madness....lmao sort of speak!!! she is a cutting from my first plant i did....Mystery weed...i love it, one of the best smoke??? you will see her soon as she is in flower right now, but im just getting her caught up to my thread!!! soon though as a few of my buddies keep on me to show what i got!!!

cool name...pepe le peu! nice on the purple regga should like that one...does she smell??? like the skunk on cartoons?


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I would hope she didn't smell the same...not a good thought! Lol what's up lime? If you can't wait to show us ww then don't we won't mind


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

thats funy lime i was there when he got that name, i think i had something to do with it!! 

his name tho but i almost stole it from hime..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 17, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Well I would hope she didn't smell the same...not a good thought! Lol what's up lime? If you can't wait to show us ww then don't we won't mind


fine......???


----------



## lime73 (Nov 17, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> thats funy lime i was there when he got that name, i think i had something to do with it!!
> 
> his name tho but i almost stole it from hime..


olack....i remember that one too!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

haha you missed a whole bunch of fun lime, i got in trouble with gogrow... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/384908-build-20-clone-maching.html

and raw got banned on the cheeze thread..


----------



## lime73 (Nov 17, 2010)

What .....tf well leaswt you got a piece of the action this time....but he has a new one already he just replied in rene's thread...sorry sub'd...lmao


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

im gonna stay away from all threads but yours tonight, i dont feal safe anymore... besides that i have a bad temper tonight gonna drink a bottle of wine and try to relax


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha hey boys sorry I gave us a hectic night on cheese thread...I did warn him not to mess with me hehe ok today its me with the attitude what's up today guy?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 18, 2010)

hey rene, i feel much beter today nice and relaxed! lets try and keep it that way...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 18, 2010)

Agreed man need some nice peaceful vibes today how's the underworld?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 18, 2010)

headed there in a few, after i clean my dirty as fucking house... but things are looking good as of last night... fuck its getting cold out here!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 18, 2010)

Glad to hear it! And yeah hate the cold got snow last night!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 18, 2010)

enjoy last pinch before Hst .....that's when i go Crazy!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 18, 2010)

what strain is that



lime73 said:


> enjoy last pinch before Hst .....that's when i go Crazy!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 18, 2010)

Strong indica....mystery bagseed, excellent smoke..tight buds,dense....this is a cutting of my first one i did....did you see pick of her??? i can post some if you haven't


----------



## lime73 (Nov 18, 2010)

I took 2 cutting awhile back and one I gave love attention and food, Ww......

and the other( Cinderella )....just water???not even adjusted ....straight from the tap......so no love or attention....kind of neglected her just to see...

This was a test to see how long they can go with Less!!! so far so good, but she is not as big or developed...? but still healthy....Cinderella looked like the first one i did, naturally!!! same growth pattern...enjoy....please feel free to give opinions regga might as this is what he wants to test too!!! haha

The first one was when they where younger! just incase noone seen it


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 18, 2010)

lime your plants are so loved bro... they are some of the greenest plants ive seen on here...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 18, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> lime your plants are so loved bro... they are some of the greenest plants ive seen on here...


thanks regga...." Keep em Green " is what i tell others...so i better have green plants! haha it's my color! 

It is what i strive for as it is a sign of a healthy plant! but im sure there are more out there( there has to be!!! )...but i do appreciate it bro!!!

surprised you did not say anything about cinderella? aren't you doing a test with this theory too?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 18, 2010)

yea but i never ph my water of feed my dirt plants tho.. just my thing, i dont grow many dirt plants but when i do i want them 100% organic!!!! 
as long as your soil is good they can go forever that way... you saw my outdoor catpiss right? she was fire with no nutes...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 18, 2010)

so that is what the organic grower have going for them....they prepare the soil so that it has everything in there already? so no need to add nutes cuz they are all there? cool....that would have some benefits!

making me think again regga....you are like messing with my head again...hahaha

post a pic?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 19, 2010)

post a pic of what? when i prep my soil sure no worries.. when ever that might me... all i need to do is go catch myself a fish to blend and mix in the soil.. sound funny but thats what i do!! lol, that and sift my soil really fine and add perlite...


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 19, 2010)

blah i wish my babys would get some hight on them! almost 7th node 6 inches tall and showing preflowers :/


----------



## lime73 (Nov 19, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> blah i wish my babys would get some hight on them! almost 7th node 6 inches tall and showing preflowers :/


post a pic if you like....thanks for stopping by man! maybe if you got a few more cfl's they would love it! that is what you are using right?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 19, 2010)

hey lime you should give don some inspiration over on his cloneing tutorial, he is so excited about learning how to clone... just give him a way to go, two thumbs up or something... https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/383329-cloning-help-2-week-journal.html


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 19, 2010)

9 23watt cfls for 3 plants not good enough????? and is it ok to take 2 or so clones and then put that plant in to flower?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 19, 2010)

the one i toped (2 pics on the right) her leafs are really leathery....and its just a big bundle of leafs :/


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 19, 2010)

How far away are your lights?? Also some mj just are short so could be that...you could maybe raise up lights? Try to make it stretch just a bit??


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 20, 2010)

about 2 inches but lime said not to...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> about 2 inches but lime said not to...


 depends what you are trying to do...do you want bushes or tall plants??? 

thought you where going for a short bush?

What's you watering schedual...and how much? they look thirsty!

What is your temp/humidity?

Do you mist?


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey lime how's it going? And well its all up to you man just a suggestion to add a bit of height...how's its going lime and oh yeah I'd listen to the ganja guru here first time


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime how's it going? And well its all up to you man just a suggestion to add a bit of height...how's its going lime and oh yeah I'd listen to the ganja guru here first time


hey rene how are you doing...glad you popped by girl! yes you are correct by raising the lights they will stretch forsure....i thought he wanted a bush? that's what he said the first time......lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 20, 2010)

Not a problem man working graves so I am catching up on my riu and lol well I think I got his point hence my suggestion he wants a bush but he wants it a bit taller...haha what do I know though


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 20, 2010)

LOL! well i do want a lil more hight lol..and they look thursty huh? i water everytime its dry 2-3 inches in and its normaly about every other day or so..um lol its about 80...maybe less i dont have a way to check humidity i do not mist! i would if i could! ima get spray bottle soon haha


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 20, 2010)

and its a closet so i have more hight then anything else so im going to need them taller


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> and its a closet so i have more hight then anything else so im going to need them taller


then take renes advise and raise your lights an inch or 2....this will get them to stretch for the light a bit.... humidity should be around 60% for veg and 40% for flowering!!!

I got a temp/humidity thermo for 10$ ....very good to have for your girls... temp should be 25-29C never higher unless you are running co2!!! they stop growing at30c+...heat stress too!hhhmmmmm something to think about???


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 20, 2010)

Raise up you lights a bit buddy will give them a stretch...haha I know a thing or 2 about height I had 11 girls go into flower end height were all 3 1/2' to 7' tall  good luck to you


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 20, 2010)

Haha beat me lime damn bad service!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha beat me lime damn bad service!


This was your advise and i said it too....so yah you got your word in there....but i still appreciate your help aswell...this is how we grow!!! Together!!! lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lol just can't keep up with you boys these days


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

yes...we win!!! and you said it was us that can't keep up!!!

lol sorry about all that....??? i'll let it go for a bit! see what happens....he just don't get it does he?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 20, 2010)

Wooo  MORE PICS whats she look like now :O how old is she.


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

go back and look??? older than you im sure!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 20, 2010)

Which page  so many  .. .uhm. soo how many you have?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

page zero!!! Looks like one TROLL!!! lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lmao hey I always said I can't keep up with your posts but tis you boys who can't keep up with this personality


----------



## lime73 (Nov 20, 2010)

personality or mentality ??? both are different!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

seems she won't fit??? lmao enjoy the Wonderfulwoman.... I think she is ready to flower now!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 21, 2010)

I love her lime she is gorgeous! She just loves to give you hell doesn't she


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I love her lime she is gorgeous! She just loves to give you hell doesn't she


Do you know what i went through with her? she has been putting up a fight since the start of Hst!!! Had to tie her up for awhile and threw her in the veg cab...but looks like she is busting out!!! hahahaha Awesome hey, little Hst and some pinching can go along the way....and can work wonders...lol 

She is a 30" plant that is only 16" in height....perfect for my setup, and my goal to keep her under 24" for my 150w Hps!!! now the fun begins!!! Flower time!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hell yeah man I like that's hst! Hey I got you some my purple pics I can't upload them from my phone so you will have to pm me your email yet again  you never cease to amaze lime..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 21, 2010)

lime73 said:


> seems she won't fit??? lmao enjoy the Wonderfulwoman.... I think she is ready to flower now!!!


lol, what a horable problem to have... so what are you gonna do with here if she doesnt fit?? damn that is a perdy bitch...


----------



## Buddy_Williams (Nov 21, 2010)

what a beauty there limer, just stoppin in for a min....

Trying to keep up with my healin' ways. Keep'er goin'.

Peace, love, rock'n'roll.

You don't mind if I turn on the stereo do ya??

*kicks on the stereo* *The Eagle's - Hotel California* begins to play.

Buddy_Williams


----------



## fabfun (Nov 21, 2010)

hey pardner aint seen you around these parts in a while whatcha been doing


Buddy_Williams said:


> what a beauty there limer, just stoppin in for a min....
> 
> Trying to keep up with my healin' ways. Keep'er goin'.
> 
> ...


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

dam lime...shes gorgous! now i havent read the responses untill now but i did put the lights up and my time broke ;/ so they were on for 24h but i remember how you said you do a 24 lime? so i left it on 24 friday and they have grown a inch and a half in that time..thats about 2x as fast as they were  oh...and i got 3 tops on the girl i sniped....dident think that was possible?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

timer* hard to type right now...


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

ya guys think i could make a good grow room out of a fridge????


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 21, 2010)

That would interesting but I'm sure it could be done I'm a fan of making shit with random things give it a try and tell us


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

lol right?? i think i could make it work  now i need a fridge


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

Well hey everyone!!! 

How is everyone sorry I have not replied yet Just got off work.

So how does she look??? Hst all the way!!! wwwooohhhhooo.....yah sorry i made it sound like i have a problem, but .... i do??? she doesn't fit in and out anymore so ....off to the flower room for her.....lol

rene- to funny?
regga- yah i thought you might like that, you have been a stranger? must be busy....its all good thanks for stopping in to see my little problem. lol
B>W>- thanks man....feel free to stop in anytime even just to say howdy!!!
fab-how are you??? where have you been man? 
1st time- great to here man....sometime an oops can be ok sometimes??? you got lucky!!! yes i do 24/0 for the first month! lol that's funny man...question??? then i need a fridge? lmao


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> dam lime...shes gorgous! now i havent read the responses untill now but i did put the lights up and my time broke ;/ so they were on for 24h but i remember how you said you do a 24 lime? so i left it on 24 friday and they have grown a inch and a half in that time..thats about 2x as fast as they were  oh...and i got 3 tops on the girl i sniped....dident think that was possible?



Anything can happen once you start to play with them....great to here you seem to be having fun!!! Awesome buddy....good job and keep em green man!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

well thats the prob my one girl i toped is getting a lil brownish on tips and sides of leafs and are really leathery...


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

and there looks to be like a lil lighter green almost rash looking areas on leafs


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> and there looks to be like a lil lighter green almost rash looking areas on leafs


post some pics? if you like it would help?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 21, 2010)

yea man i been trying to keep up with all these threads but dude im subbed to like 60 of them WTF? how did that happen? but you know they are all cool cats so im trying my best ya know... that and then trying to get my project up and going, and then helping many local friends with there grows damn i should be getting paid for all this... 
drama bro!!! and im bout to head back to the lab now to do more work... geeesh!!!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

ill try you wont be able to see the green rash like areas tho..i dont think they will show up. 1 sec ill post pics


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> That would interesting but I'm sure it could be done I'm a fan of making shit with random things give it a try and tell us


yah man go for it!!! and then post it to so we can all see!!! that would be coooool.....goes to the fridge to get a beer and herb at the same time!!! Awesome!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea man i been trying to keep up with all these threads but dude im subbed to like 60 of them WTF? how did that happen? but you know they are all cool cats so im trying my best ya know... that and then trying to get my project up and going, and then helping many local friends with there grows damn i should be getting paid for all this...
> drama bro!!! and im bout to head back to the lab now to do more work... geeesh!!!


Its all good bro...I know you are helping so many again....good guys never rest....or is it no rest for the wicked??? lol 

take her easy bro....just not too easy as your bitches are going to keep you busy enough....never mind everyone else on your list!!! lol see yah around when you free....


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

sorry for the bad pics all i have is a cell phone :/ so whatcha think can ya tell by crappy pics?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

there are actully lil rips in the leaf (middle pic) lil tiny ones...i was gone for about 2 days ..almost and i came back to this


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> View attachment 1282486View attachment 1282487View attachment 1282488 sorry for the bad pics all i have is a cell phone :/ so whatcha think can ya tell by crappy pics?


Looks like a def...cal /mag!

They are a month old now right? have you fed them yet?

do you ever flush the soil?

i need to know all this so i can help? gotta make sure i know the lowdown....lol as much as possible...and the soil still looks dry? how much water you feed when you water?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

yes but only 2 weeks ish in this soil i have gave them a lil MGOC fert that i had bought when i got the MGOC soil..just to see what would happen and this is happening..no i have not flushed dident think i would have to..like i said the soils only 2 weeks


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> yes but only 2 weeks ish in this soil i have gave them a lil MGOC fert that i had bought when i got the MGOC soil..just to see what would happen and this is happening..no i have not flushed dident think i would have to..like i said the soils only 2 weeks


mgoc??? what is the oc? 
what is the npk value on bottle? how much did you give them? do you check ph?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

i cant check the ph at the moment..and the oc is organic choice


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> i cant check the ph at the moment..and the oc is organic choice


lol yah...what is the npk on bottle say...how much did you give them?

when you water how much do you give them...i run water til it is running out the bottom a good watering!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

7 1 2 ...if thats what your asking? and a table spoon


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> 7 1 2 ...if thats what your asking? and a table spoon


Per gal/ or litre?tablespoon=15 ml teaspoon=5ml


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Per gal/ or litre?tablespoon=15 ml teaspoon=5ml


And it say to feed a table spoon??? per ?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

its fert on the bag it says to sprinkle over gardening area and water.....lol


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

so i put a table spoon per plant...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> its fert on the bag it says to sprinkle over gardening area and water.....lol


I think they got too much??? what do you think....7-1-2 is ok but 15ml a gal is about right not per liter??? so you put a tablespoon on the soil and watered for each plant??? wtf...NONONONONON

Flush with straight ph adjusted water 3x amt of medium/soil ....asap all of them!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 21, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> so i put a table spoon per plant...


if you did then they are burning slowly...this is too much!!! Flush asap 3x amt soil or pot size of ph adjusted water all of them!!!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 21, 2010)

lol ! not the 1st time tho! last time they had almost no change in anything...


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

well i wont be able to till tomorrow afternoon ...anything i could do to help till then?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> well i wont be able to till tomorrow afternoon ...anything i could do to help till then?


hope...faith....love.....and pray to the ganja gods they will be ok til then! j/k....lol

not much you can do??? why do you have to wait?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

well its snowing and i cant walk to school so i needed a ride and a friend picked me up so he can take me on his way to work inn the morning but im out noon


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

will be picking me up* and i cant wake the parents..(VERY LIGHT sleepers and our sink with a reverse osmosis filter is hellla loud ....


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

oh...ok, well i hope your girls are ok.
you will get to them soon enough...


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

at noon**** fuck i cant type tonight


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

i hope so...hey i was thinking of re poting to a bigger pot anyways should i just do that instead?


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

no rest for the wicked, yes!! i like that better... about 2 more days of maddness lime and im free to take a break... i so need it!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 22, 2010)

sounds like you do reggae all work and no play lately it seems  just thought id pop in say hi


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

well hey sexy hi back at ya!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 22, 2010)

man reggae you are just full of it lately im diggin it now we just have to work on lime


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

why dont you rub on his shell for him... i bet he'll come out of his shell once he sees what that buster posted on his other thread...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol yeah he won't be happy! Lol I love my phone email sync know when the haters appear  oh and reggae no rest for the wicked may favorite saying..love the song

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=wHzJzcgx5WA


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

yea thats a good song, i never heard it befor but thats real talk...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 22, 2010)

no shit right its kinda been my lifes motto no rest for the wicked when the song came out i was super stoaked


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just made oil for my bro....

so while im busy you all get together???


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lol what's up lime how's it going today?? And reggae and I were just trying to get ya to come back out of that shell


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

yo lime i just thought it would be a good idea for us to hang and show some love on your thread for a while why i had a free moment... im back to work with me grow in a few and then off to san jose to see my ladies...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yo lime i just thought it would be a good idea for us to hang and show some love on your thread for a while why i had a free moment... im back to work with me grow in a few and then off to san jose to see my ladies...


thats funny reega has a free moment....haha....

So you are supercropping now? some of the most potent buds have come from this technique!!! i have heard allot about this....seems it can be a good thing, from an oops!!! Neverknow...til yah try!!! leave the branches that have snapped on to see what will happen! Thanks for stopping in regga.... ive been a little bored lately??? I mean im helping people still but man you must feel like a chicken with its head chopped off!!! wow!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

wellll alll done how long you think till ill see results lime?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> wellll alll done how long you think till ill see results lime?


next few days ...hopefully?

did you gave them a good watering this time!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

ohh and i got my fridge today .. ill be working on it this weekend  cant wait i love tinkering with stuff


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

i shouldn't have to water for a while right?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

and there probly gonna drop for a bit to huh?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

cool...man!

yes for a few days at least til soil gets dry again....yes most likely from all the nutes??? long as you flushed good.

did you look at the color of the piss coming out???


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

yea...just as clear as it was going in when i was done...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

good....now the damage that has been done on some of the leaves.... will probably not get better....

look at new growth in the next few days and see how they are coming along...now that there are no nutes in there!!! there is enough in the soil already?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 22, 2010)

its FFOF ...man these babys have been thru alot haha but thats what the 1st grows for right??


----------



## lime73 (Nov 22, 2010)

yes forsure the first is always a learning experience! once you see them grow...so do you....and they can teach you alot!

starting is the first step....then its all up to you where it goes from there! good luck man. peace


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 23, 2010)

Love the attitude and lime well said thanks for showing me ww she is mighty fine


----------



## lime73 (Nov 23, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Love the attitude and lime well said thanks for showing me ww she is mighty fine


attitude??? who? lol thanks! well ithought you should be the first to see her @1week....but.... she is just over 2weeks into flower now.... so i will be posting updated pics soon...this one is always in need of affection? hhmmmm...wonderwhy?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 23, 2010)

hey guys well they sprung up! and the big girl isa lil over half a foot now  the toped ones new growth is starting to come faster and as for the sativa huge changes ....still cant tell sex of the toped or the sativa


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 23, 2010)

and post some pics lime i was see the gorgeous girl!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 23, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> hey guys well they sprung up! and the big girl isa lil over half a foot now  the toped ones new growth is starting to come faster and as for the sativa huge changes ....still cant tell sex of the toped or the sativa


good to hear man!!! Take pics!!! tooo!!!

..... in time grasshopper!!! lol they will show! so all is great with your girls then....

awesome that i could help you man, this is what makes me feel good...thanks! That is what it is all about not a post count or anything but pure love for the Mj!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 23, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> and post some pics lime i was see the gorgeous girl!


you want to see her....ok!!! first 4 are 1week in flower and the last 2 are just before flowering!!!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 23, 2010)

so dam jealous..... gorgeous plants man i hope my next go around is half that nice


----------



## lime73 (Nov 23, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> so dam jealous..... gorgeous plants man i hope my next go around is half that nice


that is why you don't want to rush....when they are ready not when you are???....learn all you can about Mj...this will benifit your "Garden of Eden" learn to read them and Keep em Green!!! these are words to live by... gain knowledge to succeed! and they will be better!

It's a passion for me! I do it for me.... Not for $ OR ANYONE ELSE.


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 24, 2010)

lol new bong i got tonight  it rips


----------



## lime73 (Nov 24, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> View attachment 1286047 lol new bong i got tonight  it rips


Very cool....looks like its smokin on the case? wow nice bet you cant wait to try it!!!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 24, 2010)

i just put some Big Bud in it actully  bongs amazing...the big bud wassent bad ether i surprised when i got the bud its bright gold ...no joke GOLD lol


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 24, 2010)

and i piced this one up from a buddy couple days ago its a beast! and cool thing is its plastic and can be droped!! best party bong iv ever ownd


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 24, 2010)

can never go wrong with a three footer


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 24, 2010)

mmm..its kinnda creeper weed ..its catching up now..oh btw with my fridge i was thinking of scroging 2 plants under a 250 watt mh


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 24, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> View attachment 1286047 lol new bong i got tonight  it rips


that is some beautiful glass first time


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 25, 2010)

wow man, so tall and bushy. Good thing yo got room to grow it but it looks absolutely fantastic. I can't wait to see her in week 4 how she develops and then the final product... yummy


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 25, 2010)

Looking awesome lime!! I'm pulling up my chair for the bud porn to come


----------



## lime73 (Nov 25, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> wow man, so tall and bushy. Good thing yo got room to grow it but it looks absolutely fantastic. I can't wait to see her in week 4 how she develops and then the final product... yummy


Thanks man...like i said I try to keep em green...lol she is not that tall in total height lol ( 30" bent into 16"total height)....I trained her Hst!!! lol my style!!! No topping !!! she still has the main top...just hard to find!!!! hahaha ..

I only flower under a 150 w Hps so i have to keep her under a 24" height to get the maximum use out of my light as it seems to not be that intense after 24" from the bulb( from the first one I did was a 3' single cola plant, and bottom 1/2 did not ripen same as top, so I chopped the top 1'and let the bottom finish 10 more days) which helped!

so now with her.....i am going to try to get as many tops as possible. I just untied her after starting to flower so now she should stretch a little!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking awesome lime!! I'm pulling up my chair for the bud porn to come


Thanks Smelly...oh there will be as i like to take lots of pics....surprised noone has asked becuz I got lots of all of my girls from start to smoke!!! 

Everytime someone asks i usually post a few but noone does that often....hhhmmm? I got lots of porn...already!!! hahaha of my others that finished!!! but we'll see if there is any curious people out there?

And she is now almost into week 4 so i will have to update soon....still need to post week 2,and3???


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 25, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Thanks Smelly...oh there will be as i like to take lots of pics....surprised noone has asked becuz I got lots of all of my girls from start to smoke!!!
> 
> Everytime someone asks i usually post a few but noone does that often....hhhmmm? I got lots of porn...already!!! hahaha of my others that finished!!! but we'll see if there is any curious people out there?
> 
> And she is now almost into week 4 so i will have to update soon....still need to post week 2,and3???


Get on it homie!! LoL. 

You know I'm gonna say it..... I want to see some porn!!!  I don't care how old it is, show me what you got lol...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Get on it homie!! LoL.
> 
> You know I'm gonna say it..... I want to see some porn!!!  I don't care how old it is, show me what you got lol...


ok i'll start with the one i just finished Twisted Sister....


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 25, 2010)

^^^ shit!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 25, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> ^^^ shit!


Are you ok Herb??? lol whats up! this was done with only one topping and a little pinch here and there!!! funny thing is i had to take a few cuttings from her or she would have had a few more tops but oh well next time will try for more...lol its all a learning experience forsure! she only has 5 branches and the fifth was just a small one on bottom...sample bud!!! so 4 main branches and ???tops...lol and i kinda lollipopped her unintentionally...top 5 branches where within 6" from top of plant....imagine if i had not taken 5 cuttings from her!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 25, 2010)

hell that would have been a great big monster  I got my hands on some rock-wool and I guess I'll take some clones from my babies. one or two of each and after I'm done smoking I'll know which one to keep. Apart from this, I plan for my next grow to order a couple feminized seeds and grow some strains too. Any idea how the single cola grows go? Are they easy to do and can expect good results most of the time?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 25, 2010)

Just what I wanted to see before bed  Thanks bro, Twisted sister looks great and I love the name! talk to you tomorrow! 

View attachment 1288265


----------



## fabfun (Nov 25, 2010)

love the porn lime hope u have a happy thanksgiving and everyone else too


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 25, 2010)

Nothing better to start off your day with some kick ass bud porn! have a wonderful thanks giving all


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

well lime  they perked up butttt... bottom leaves are still yellowing on the indica and as the sativa its leafs are twisting...spiky and tips are brown and small brown spots are coming up ...bleh...ideas?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

why thank you regg it does its job )) verrrrry well haha


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

btw happppy turkey day people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lol well I missed all about you troubles and haven't had time to go back and read can you give me a run down of what it was? Maybe I can help just don't want to spout things off without knowing what I'm talking about


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking good mate!
Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

lol 1st post on this page is the prob  i have recently flushed but...dident seem to help much im thinking i have a pest prob


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well do you have pics and lol was wondering what lime had suggested doesn't really sound to much like a pest problem..but that is one thing I'm not the best at lol damn where is the ganja guru?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

idk what else it could be? ph maybe? i use reverse osmosis filtered water and i let sit over night or so..


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

damn im tired of solving the worlds problems who got a blunt


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't have a blunt but I have smoke fab


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

Btw what is the ph


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

here is the sativa its hard to see crap i know sorry all i have is my cell phone..


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

oh dude fav what flavor ya want???


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

it almost looks like a rash on the plants...best way i can say it


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

i cant tell you ph sorry...i spent like 40 bucks on this grow tops! i dont have anything but what is NEEDed ha...next grow will be 10000% different tho


----------



## lime73 (Nov 26, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> i cant tell you ph sorry...i spent like 40 bucks on this grow tops! i dont have anything but what is NEEDed ha...next grow will be 10000% different tho


proper ph levels are needed?

maybe this is you problem??? get a test kit only 5-6$ petstore...auquarium ph test drops for freshwater fishtanks!!!

and they look dry!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

Well maybe the pot fairy just may hear he needs one


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

cant sorry...closest place where i could pick on up is not the nicest walk......and im broke!!! anyone know any getto ways of testing it lmao??


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

lmao! rene ...ahhh..that got a giggle out lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

Haha good that's the main reason I'm here ythat and to tell people what not to do got to get you a ph meter man


----------



## lime73 (Nov 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha good that's the main reason I'm here ythat and to tell people what not to do got to get you a ph meter man


i don't have one?

i test the run off ph though!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

wait!!!!!!!!!!! shit lol! i think we have some for our hot tub! i hope the snow dident get to em tho


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

What the fucks up


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

dam (( never mind...lol it was freezing balls out there too ... buttt that gave me an idea! lol ima melt some snow and use it as bong water haha


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> What the fucks up


hopefully everyone right??


----------



## lime73 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> What the fucks up


hey fab...how are yah bro....seems your game is on tonight!!! lol


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

snow bong go for it 



firstTimeForEverything said:


> hopefully everyone right??


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

man i busy as a one legged man in ass kicking contest
could have used some help felt like a ARMY OF ONE



lime73 said:


> hey fab...how are yah bro....seems your game is on tonight!!! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> snow bong go for it


lol hell yeah! i had snowqulia as the sis called it on my bday no ice for margaritas so we used snow!  her bf freaked out was awesome


----------



## lime73 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> man i busy as a one legged man in ass kicking contest
> could have used some help felt like a ARMY OF ONE


could have asked? lol earlier....ha


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir mix alot baby got back lmoa
EVEN WHITE BOYS GOT TO SHOUT


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> Sir mix alot baby got back lmoa
> EVEN WHITE BOYS GOT TO SHOUT


YEA! what he said!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

is that ur dog that is the coolest dog is he high 

QUOTE=firstTimeForEverything;4953065]YEA! what he said!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

lmao good one fab! i cant +rep you though like you too much apparently


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> is that ur dog that is the coolest dog is he high
> 
> QUOTE=firstTimeForEverything;4953065]YEA! what he said!!!


[/QUOTE]

is a good looking dog there


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

good looking ? that dogs wasted or is that a pic of u poster looks so layed back 

is a good looking dog there [/QUOTE]


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

lmao English bull dog..yea hes my big boy  lol nah hes sober...his 80 pound head is just keeping him down haha


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

he is so cool bet thats your buddy



firstTimeForEverything said:


> lmao English bull dog..yea hes my big boy  lol nah hes sober...his 80 pound head is just keeping him down haha


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

wheres my friendly neighbor hood troll come on bitch
u know what it is uh huh


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

Love the english bull dogs my second favorites I love my pits


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

yea but he thinks hes still a lap dog tho.....hes almost a foot and a half tall and is 83lbs....yes hes healthy! lol just buff as hell


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Love the english bull dogs my second favorites I love my pits


lol a bull dog is a pit.......on downs...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

Lmao that's funny shit my buddy is as tall as me when he stands and is 85lbs he swears he is a lap dog as well.. funny creatures


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

85 lb baby


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 26, 2010)

That's right he is a puss till you mess with his mama  my girl is huge! Stubby little shit I'm getting her back  names are scooby doo (already named) and emma lou (already named emma) lol so cute together both rescues


----------



## fabfun (Nov 26, 2010)

girl gots to have friends


----------



## lime73 (Nov 27, 2010)

WWooohhhhoooo!!! 3 weeks in....she is coming along nicely!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 27, 2010)

Right on lime! Glad to hear it just posted pics last night btw


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 27, 2010)

lime73 said:


> WWooohhhhoooo!!! 3 weeks in....she is coming along nicely!


Nice! Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

whats the word lime? i been mia for a few days but wanted to stop by and say whats up??


----------



## fabfun (Nov 28, 2010)

..................[video=youtube;53MabHa59sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53MabHa59sg[/video]


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

heyyy guys well i switched up my lights and such...heres some pics ...and i will hopfully be switching out the bulb to a mh..its a 250watt hps at the moment


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

ops ...i put 2 down haha


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey kid I keep forgetting to say something wtf is up with the sig lol I'd smack ya if I heard you say that fat chickys rock! I'm a big girl but adorable as shit  seems an incorrect statement imo option...btw lime thought you may get a laugh..


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

take that punk!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 28, 2010)

I certainly do drool over mj


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

idc! im still keeping that lol


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

ok lime...or anyone i need help  well lime i flushed like ya said but its getting worse....i just found out shes a girl!  and i girl i dont wana louse tho! whatcha thinks wrong and how to fix???


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

yo man how long did you flush for and how much runoff did you have?? if its a 3 gallon pot then you should run off atleast that much, but with sick dirt plants i like to put in the tub and run way more than that thru her... i dont know any history bout your plant but i would say if you flush here realy well then just be patient... if you just barely flushed her than i would say do it again... and *dont* feed with anything untill she starts to get better..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

one more thing have you ever checked the water quality you are using?? ie; ph and ppm from tap, if you dont have testers then you can take a sample to any hydro store and they will help you... 
also do you have a help thread open yet?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

yea...no replies ....and i cant test my water yet..i dont drive and the hydro store is one long ass walk .....in the snow...lol but yea its been a week since i flushed do you think there not getting enough food? i dont use any nutes and when i flushed it got worse :/


----------



## lime73 (Nov 28, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> yea...no replies ....and i cant test my water yet..i dont drive and the hydro store is one long ass walk .....in the snow...lol but yea its been a week since i flushed do you think there not getting enough food? i dont use any nutes and when i flushed it got worse :/


the new growth look better...and as i said the damaged few leaves on the bottom will not get better....the new growth is what you want to be looking at ( and it looks great!)and your pots still look dry...did you flush 3x amt of your pot size!!!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

the new groth is twisting and looks almost "shriveld" i would put it.....


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

and yes i did!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

i will check out your thread but thats good that you flushed properly... 
and no its not that they need food in dirt you can literally get thru the entire cycle with just water... dont let anyone tell you different!!!
you dont have a water softener do you?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 28, 2010)

nope i dont...lol good i hope so cuz they ante cheep!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I had some trouble with the new growth cupping and twisting and I was told I was putting too much stress on them with the fan blowing on them consistently I cut back time that fan was on the plants and all better I suggested he back off the fan a bit as well...will have to find the article about that


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

hmm thanks rene yea that could be an issue also... your a genius!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 28, 2010)

hi everybody how you guys been


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

fab what it be like brother.. have the meds kicked in yet today?? lol just kidding, i hope all is good out your way.. i hate to see my friends in a bad way!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol thanks reggae see girls do know a thing or two  like I said I'm the queen of what not to do! How is everyone


----------



## fabfun (Nov 29, 2010)

im good thanks for asking i just had to rethink things and see what was important 
and one thing i found important is good friends 
like you guys



reggaerican said:


> fab what it be like brother.. have the meds kicked in yet today?? lol just kidding, i hope all is good out your way.. i hate to see my friends in a bad way!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

magical!! sunday night oldies and a bottle of wine i been grinning for hrs now...
tell me what you wanna do tell me what you wanna do babe!!! yea!!!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

thats totally awesome fab!! it makes me feel even beter hearing you say that... 
it might be hard for you cause you genuenly like helping people but just sit back and chill for a while bro...
if confrontation comes your way deal with it, but fuck going out looking for it man enjoy life if only for a moment bro you above most deserve it!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> thats totally awesome fab!! it makes me feel even beter hearing you say that...
> it might be hard for you cause you genuenly like helping people but just sit back and chill for a while bro...
> if confrontation comes your way deal with it, but fuck going out looking for it man enjoy life if only for a moment bro you above most deserve it!!!


Very good advise regga...fab this is good shit here man!!! Sit back...chill.....and above all....Enjoy it man!!!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol thanks reggae see girls do know a thing or two  like I said I'm the queen of what not to do! How is everyone


That's funny rene....that is how we learn what they can do...is by figuring out what they can't!!! lmao

and who said girls know nothing? sorry a thing or two...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Have to agree


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lmao well I've been a bit ignored lately super frustrated people don't listen to me because I'm a girl a kid wtf ever talking about the real world as well and it pisses me off I don't typically state what I don't know I'm an uber geek I know my shit hence the mild venting


----------



## fabfun (Nov 29, 2010)

u guys r right i think i will just chill with u homies




lime73 said:


> Very good advise regga...fab this is good shit here man!!! Sit back...chill.....and above all....Enjoy it man!!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 29, 2010)

ignore shit girl i got your thread blown up with all kinds of advice



rene112388 said:


> Lmao well I've been a bit ignored lately super frustrated people don't listen to me because I'm a girl a kid wtf ever talking about the real world as well and it pisses me off I don't typically state what I don't know I'm an uber geek I know my shit hence the mild venting


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

lime73 said:


> That's funny rene....that is how we learn what they can do...is by figuring out what they can't!!! lmao
> 
> and who said girls know nothing? sorry a thing or two...lol


a girl should only know a few things in life cook, clean and sexual obedience!!! and lol im not kidding!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lmao oh you better be reggae but sadly some men have that mentality but are barking up the wrong tree with me hence why I am single  and thanks fab I do try but fuck lately I'm in the I told you so attitude been telling sis for the past year please let me go with to pick her car she has now taken every family member but me and all 3 cars they picked and crapped out before her payments were up while I took her few weeks ago busted the salesmen on the bad cataltic converter and told her don't buy it till they agree to inspection and free fix well she followed my advice now she has a brand new cat and a car set for racing haha hence the cockiness about people listening to me


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Haha just realized that was a long ass post! Sorry boys I need to go smoke I guess


----------



## fabfun (Nov 29, 2010)

sorry cant rep that one 
dont need all the girl growers trolling me.............wait no i wouldnt mind that
but i already repped u so i cant yet
and all the female growers feel free to troll me if u have no one to troll



reggaerican said:


> a girl should only know a few things in life cook, clean and sexual obedience!!! and lol im not kidding!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

loads going on in this thread lime. I see you gather very good people around you. I'll 'sub to this thread as well, as the love here is just optimal levels


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

haha you know you need a strong man in your life... its not natural for the woman to be the agressor!!! 
unless you like boys that wear pink fluffy slippers..haha


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

yea guys you know i was joking, but fab your right that would be a good thing having all the ladies trolling you...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

let's create a thread aiming at them. that will ensure trolling, and will also bring them out to light. I'm sure that are many female growers here and they just post as guys for obvious reasons. Respekt Rene


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

thats a good idea herbal i nominate you to set it up... i promice i will visit!!


----------



## fabfun (Nov 29, 2010)

and i will look at it but i think i will see you begging for mercy herbal lol



reggaerican said:


> thats a good idea herbal i nominate you to set it up... i promice i will visit!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

this should be a team effort dude


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lmao you boys are funny thanks herbal just being who I am really and reggae you are correct though have found too many strong men lol and fab sure it'd be easy for you to get the girls trolling ya


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> this should be a team effort dude


Haha good one man nice I'd love to see this


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

girls will buy elite subscriptions just to negative rep us...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

peacefull quote of the day... 

if you only love one nation the whole world will devide!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

That's funny stuff never thought of that herbal...hmmm..and reggae that so true we must love all imo


----------



## fabfun (Nov 29, 2010)

i love all my friends here 
im is the the only site for me
where else can i fellowship with cool people like rene,lime,reggae,go grow, and herbal and many others


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

i was down for a few minutes and you all having a party....lol i miised allot wtf.... lmao


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

I like to think that I love everyone, even tho' at times people are just rude. I try to think they just have a bad day and drive the negative thoughts out of my head. doesn't always work...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

yea boy... love for my friends!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLbGOmym3Uc


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

hehe lime... thought about posting about you just now  I was certain you'll be a bit pissed you missed the party, but we just got it started. Are you in for a trolling thread for the girls? 

I got an even better idea. Why don't we just post as girls on a thread? haha... man I'm bored...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> loads going on in this thread lime. I see you gather very good people around you. I'll 'sub to this thread as well, as the love here is just optimal levels


We try to bring people up...it is to grow isn't it? awesome man...excellent post and if i could rep you right now i would but i must spread some first but ill get you buddy! 

Glad you are enjoying it here...as i say to most are welcome here....and we like to shoot the shit once in awhile too!!! glad you are liking it man!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

No worries lime I to him for ya  and I was afraid you wouldn't come out of that shell glad you did!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

done +rep rene, fab and ragg. Lime.. you're up to date  will get back to you once I spread more  

Now... about that thread  let's get busy. 

I hope later on I'll post new pics of my ladies. I chopped down the male  I just killed my first-born son  Hopefully the other 2 are both females.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

thanks herbal so this is a party whos gonna post the next song??


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> No worries lime I to him for ya  and I was afraid you wouldn't come out of that shell glad you did!


thanks rene that was sweet of you...Thanks

this is my shell thread?...lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh well I'm just making sure you are around lime  and thanks herbal!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea boy... love for my friends!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLbGOmym3Uc


Great song regga...very touching man....im moved...?...but im ok

I don't know how to post songs or vids???


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

I dunno if you guys are into this kind of music but I am, so I'll share  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc the next song


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

nice song herbal her sexy voice alone is reason to listen to it a second time or at least the origional version maybe... wow man im turned on!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lmao well I need to go listen to that song! Sadly I'm outta here guy must attempt sleep smoking smoke blueberry I just got  night all


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

found you..


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Nov 29, 2010)

57 pages! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol we went hiding raw and herbal awesome song ok I can't type time to go!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

glad you like it dude... It's really good to listen to it when you're stoned as fuck


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

copy and paste lime ... here goes a good song this couple fuckn rocks on the acoustic...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNc5o9TU0t0


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

2 weeks into flower....


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

whats up with you tonight raw? 

goodnight rene!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice looking plants.. im good, tired waiting 3 more hours too see my plants  im about to take this Prozac pill so i get Happy


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> found you..


Hey raw whats up?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

Not much  I like your plants . mine are day 60 this morning >.<


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

she's looking awesome dude. coming alone really nicely...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> Not much  I like your plants . mine are day 60 this morning >.<


Thanks...it is just one big one and one little one....meet Wonderwoman (big )+ Charlie (little) ... 

Awesome she must be close than??? are the scissors in your hands already??? lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

iC  uhm yes ! Razor TIPs ready to go  prolly going down at day 65. i wanna be safe 


lime73 said:


> Thanks...it is just one big one and one little one....meet Wonderwoman (big )+ Charlie (little) ...
> 
> Awesome she must be close than??? are the scissors in your hands already??? lol


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> she's looking awesome dude. coming alone really nicely...


Thanks man....can you tell which one is the main top???


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Thanks man....can you tell which one is the main top???


hmm, right side low branch behind one cola? You can see half of it and it looks a little bent  Did I nail it?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> hmm, right side low branch behind one cola? You can see half of it and it looks a little bent  Did I nail it?


i think so ??? lol yah it is a little bent , you should see the underside( up her skirt sort of speak)....haha...... Hst my style!!!

No topping this one....just pinching? kinda hard to believe really...but i did it so i know!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

I don't think I'll top my plants. I see that LST works great, and I just don't have the heart to mutilate them like that.


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey lime not fair wait till right after I log off for the pics geeze not fair! Looking gorgeous man I really wanted to sleep today but now I feel bad neglecting my girls after seeing that


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

don't neglect your children


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lmao oh I certainly try not to but sadly tis reality I'm getting old! What happen to working 4 jobs and growing guess I've gotten soft *sigh* how's it going herbal


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

goes well, I"m still here. I'm almost always here  I plan on taking some pics of my babies and maybe post some in a few hours. how's you? had a good night sleep?


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lmao you mean my 2hrs before work it was great I guess I woke up sleeping on my phone and pipe face was all red with a nice bowl shape  I am terrible at that! Oh about to down some coffee I think much work to do I have to get my veg side back up have some seeds I germed they are from my breeding experiment and my stupid self doesn't have veg back up


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

I am now completely out of weed.. and $$ for another week, tolerance break. god damn... people really should never run out of weed. *sigh*


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

Good day to all how goes everything? Herb is outta HERB??? soon man you will be enjoying the fruits of your labors...lol

rene...thanks for the compliment as always...do you really think she looks that good or are you just saying that cuz she reminds you of YOU!!! LOL


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

lime you little charmer


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> lime you little charmer


well i did sort of name it after her ...cuz she is so wild!!! but yes i do try!!! 

Girls like that sort of thing....love, attention,and affection...hhhmmm am i talking about plants/people??? lol 

Yes rene i posted a few for my guests last night!!! and more to come soon....week 3 updates....wwwoooohhhhoooo!!!


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I am now completely out of weed.. and $$ for another week, tolerance break. god damn... people really should never run out of weed. *sigh*


Yeah that sux. Thats y a friend with weed is a friend indeed!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

I used to be the friend with weed. At least now I'll see who calls me and who doesn't  Anyway... sucks. My dealer said that if I ever run out of cash I can always go to him and smoke some no problem, we go back quite a long way but I don't know...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

masscom25 said:


> Yeah that sux. Thats y a friend with weed is a friend indeed!


Budlime...

thanks for stopping in! yes but a friend without weed.... is more" in-need"! lol

herb- that's a buddy!!! this is how i am...i like to share...more fun!


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Budlime...
> 
> thanks for stopping in! yes but a friend without weed.... is more" in-need"! lol
> 
> herb- that's a buddy!!! this is how i am...i like to share...more fun!


 

Definately more fun to share. Who wants to smoke alone all the time. That's no fun!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

A friend without weed.. .is a sad sad thing. INSTEAD OF SPENDING TRILLIONS ON WAR WE HAVE People out here WITHOUT MARIJUANA ! We Need to Reform and Make Sure Their Is A Joint in Every Household In America By 2015


lime73 said:


> Budlime...
> 
> thanks for stopping in! yes but a friend without weed.... is more" in-need"! lol
> 
> herb- that's a buddy!!! this is how i am...i like to share...more fun!


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I used to be the friend with weed. At least now I'll see who calls me and who doesn't  Anyway... sucks. My dealer said that if I ever run out of cash I can always go to him and smoke some no problem, we go back quite a long way but I don't know...


I owe $45 against the bag I'm smoking now. . .went to my guy with $5 and left with a $50 bag, lol. It helps that "my guy" is my brother-n-law though.


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> A friend without weed.. .is a sad sad thing. INSTEAD OF SPENDING TRILLIONS ON WAR WE HAVE People out here WITHOUT MARIJUANA ! We Need to Reform and Make Sure Their Is A Joint in Every Household In America By 2015


I nominate Rawbudzski for President!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

dam! i got off and you guys blew up this thread haha!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> dam! i got off and you guys blew up this thread haha!


that happens allot...the worst is when your only gone an hr...come back and your like wtf??? lol 

Well she is just over 3 weeks in and now starting to show her trichomes!!! Nice and frosty buds starting!!! I'm getting excited!

I got some better close ups now!


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

lets see lime!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

wohoo trichs.. show us dude  I can't wait to flower mine and start seeing some resin buds.. yummy


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

I have such a hard time seeing trichs with my microscope =/ do I look at them ON the plant.. do i cut a piece of bud off? a leaf?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

on the plant haha


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

yea thats annoying. >.<


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

hahaha i bet


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> lets see lime!!!!!!!!!!


just cuz you asked buddy...


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> I have such a hard time seeing trichs with my microscope =/ do I look at them ON the plant.. do i cut a piece of bud off? a leaf?


easier to keep stable if you snip off a little piece leaf from the bud man...and under good light not the hps!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

wow nice dude, and very nice long straight healthy hairs too  

I just finished baking a pizza, I had to bake something if not me, wanna see?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

Ooh., Delectable Frosty Good'ness.


lime73 said:


> just cuz you asked buddy...


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

ahhh i cant wait to flower! (day 45 of veg..7 inch is biggest plant...yes single cola)


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> ahhh i cant wait to flower! (day 45 of veg..7 inch is biggest plant...yes single cola)


patience grasshopper...i waited for my girl to mature first before flower...now she is showing off! i veged for awhile longer than that! but i used flur's to veg...hahaha


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

Noromaru said:


> Would it help if I put red plastic over the lights?


 he wants to make his floros into HPS


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

there mature when they show pre flowers right? and im using cfls and hps


----------



## lime73 (Nov 29, 2010)

firstTimeForEverything said:


> there mature when they show pre flowers right? and im using cfls and hps


yup...but being only 7" i would wait a few more weeks to get them a bit bigger? 

they could double during flower... 

and i don't think that would work raw... lol but some would probably try it???


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

lol 2 of them are mature then...and i know haha im riding on these for money for next grow ......and 1 sec!! they make tape that you can put on your bulbs that only allow red light thru


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> I have such a hard time seeing trichs with my microscope =/ do I look at them ON the plant.. do i cut a piece of bud off? a leaf?


I always snip a small piece off and look at it under my scope in comfort at a desk or something. I'm nowhere near steady enough to look at 'em on the plant.


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> wow nice dude, and very nice long straight healthy hairs too
> 
> I just finished baking a pizza, I had to bake something if not me, wanna see?


Ummm . . I'll have a slice!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

im hungry as hell now


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lmao lime man always love your pics and no I don't just say that! Mj is the most important thing in my life yall don't want to see me sober...I love to look at her  how's it going all?


----------



## firstTimeForEverything (Nov 29, 2010)

prettty good my timer took a shit...had an extra tho!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

That a good thing doing light manually sucks!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

this just enjoyed...


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 29, 2010)

Lol nice! Much better looking then what I had!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 29, 2010)

too bad picture quality sucks...


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

Kudos! Great job on the pizza man. What kinda light did u have it under. . .LOL!


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 29, 2010)

Gets quiet when everyone is eating.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 30, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> he wants to make his floros into HPS


 the only way i know to turn your cfls into hid's is with that dutch master product called liguid light and penitrator... the are pricy but boy do they work well



lime73 said:


> just cuz you asked buddy...


yo yo lime im diddn it bro, the frost is on its way... 



HerbalBeast said:


> View attachment 1295829this just enjoyed...


 pizza lookes great man did you use canna butter??


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> pizza lookes great man did you use canna butter??


No man.. as I stated earlier, I'm out of weed for 2 weeks.


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

So how is everyone???


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 30, 2010)

fantastic lime... 
and sorry to here that beast, that seams to be the same problem for alot of people these days... 
but not me!! sucks cause i have several ounces and im not even smoking anymore... 
i would love to share with you and who ever else needs it if you were local..


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm so thinking about getting some $$ saved and just come to the US and visit a few of you guys for like a week total or so.. would be crazy, but hell, only the plane ticket is like 1600 bucks


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 30, 2010)

for reals bro air fair to fly overseas is outrageous... shit even to mail a package to you would be insame...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

haha, mail me a nugg, I'll pay the taxes  Man speaking of which, it's so easy to transport small amounts of weed in planes. Even when I left Amsterdam, I had shitloads of weed on me. I stashed it in my wallet, luggage, hand bag, my girlfriend's purse and shit, and I was really really stupid and crazy when I did it now that I think of it, but the thing is, nobody checked man... At security I put my wallet on the tray, they scanned it, and the dude just handed me my wallet personally, I had a good few grams in there. It even smelled a little bit. I was planning to tell them that I forgot I put it there, but surely that wouldn't have worked. Anyway... all this security there I bet is 99% aimed at weapons and shit like that, and They have virtually nothing to go for to find your weed, except if you give them the impression that you're hiding something. I was so fucking stoned at the gate that I didn't give any impression at all... absolutely none  but hey... that's Amsterdam baby!


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 30, 2010)

Visiting Holland is def something I wanna do b4 I die.


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

quick question guys... is using Honey same as using Molasses?


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> quick question guys... is using Honey same as using Molasses?


No its not and personally I prefer sucanat 5 bucks at super supplements here great stuff imo


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I'm so thinking about getting some $$ saved and just come to the US and visit a few of you guys for like a week total or so.. would be crazy, but hell, only the plane ticket is like 1600 bucks


Funny you say that because I actually have been trying to plan a riu meet up thought it was an awesome idea...and lime told me knowing starts without an idea think it and it can happen...still in the thinking phase lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

I can host you guys if you wanna drop by, but at least wait until my plants are done so I have something to put on the table


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lol well we have someone who offered but that's a cool idea be nice to make it happen


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm always nice


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I can host you guys if you wanna drop by, but at least wait until my plants are done so I have something to put on the table


very nice of you to offer herb! hhhmmm....i don't eat my plants...pizza is better no? lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

nobody said ANYTHING about eating what's on the table, but if you guys want pizza I can make a couple big ones and munch away


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

Lmao well I know someone with an awesome recipe for some enchanted pizza  we can combine the ideas!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

hell yeah, just make me the butter, as I never did that.


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just made butter last night and just finishe making fudge my first edibles yay!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I just made butter last night and just finishe making fudge my first edibles yay!


Yum.. Fudge sounds delicious right now


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm making 2 kinds regular and the white chocolate peppermint it is the shit


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

enjoy smelly....

don't remember if you saw these updated pics? but here they are again!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

man lack of weed is beginning to be a bitch. if I hold for 2 weeks I'll consider myself a hero. I've already had my biggest break for the past 2 years...


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> enjoy smelly....
> 
> don't remember if you saw these updated pics? but here they are again!


Shes looking very sexy lime!! Thanks for the update  What is she 4 weeks in or so?

I'm going to spread some rep around in here as promised!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry your out of smoke herbal that just sucks sis and I sampled the fudge and we said it was pretty good she starts talking about making olives into penguins then say hey the fudge is good makes you want to eat penguins lmao and even though I seen those lime always love bud porn!


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Shes looking very sexy lime!! Thanks for the update  What is she 4 weeks in or so?
> 
> I'm going to spread some rep around in here as promised!


"olack"....few more days yet, 24days from flip in pic....started on 5th

thank bro....as im sure no one will argue that one!!! lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> "olack"....few more days yet, 24days from flip in pic....started on 5th
> 
> thank bro....as im sure no one will argue that one!!! lol


Damn only 24 days huh! Thats going to be some tasty bud, have you grown that strain before?

No problem, least I could do  I still couldn't rep you again yet though lol, I pretty much got everyone else in the last 10 pages.


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Damn only 24 days huh! Thats going to be some tasty bud, have you grown that strain before?
> 
> No problem, least I could do  I still couldn't rep you again yet though lol, I pretty much got everyone else in the last 10 pages.


yup it was my first one done naturally (wonderwoman is a cutting from her!) no topping or pinching to see what it should look like in the wild!!! lol and it is very tasty and potent...strong indica...tight hard buds....all who tried it said wow where did you get that....I said i only buy the best its for me!!! lol....shit i got pics of her!!! 

Yah im in that game again too!!! its all good man....one day...lol all these rep restrictions...wtf how can we spread the love if we are limited and a 24 suspension sometimes too...sheesh?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Nov 30, 2010)

pics up check journal... sorry I'm late


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> yup it was my first one done naturally (wonderwoman is a cutting from her!) no topping or pinching to see what it should look like in the wild!!! lol and it is very tasty and potent...strong indica...tight hard buds....all who tried it said wow where did you get that....I said i only buy the best its for me!!! lol....shit i got pics of her!!!
> 
> Yah im in that game again too!!! its all good man....one day...lol all these rep restrictions...wtf how can we spread the love if we are limited and a 24 suspension sometimes too...sheesh?


Thats what I'm saying lol, I'm on 24 hr suspension as we speak 

It looks like some tasty bud! Wish I could give it a try!! 
Are you pinching WonderWoman the clipping from her? OR topping, lst any of that? Sorry I'm sure I missed this pages back..


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

so is this a block party


----------



## masscom25 (Nov 30, 2010)

You can get suspended for spreading to much rep?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

masscom25 said:


> You can get suspended for spreading to much rep?



no its a 24 hr hold if you are a whore....and rep out too much!!! lmao...funny though?


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats what I'm saying lol, I'm on 24 hr suspension as we speak
> 
> It looks like some tasty bud! Wish I could give it a try!!
> Are you pinching WonderWoman the clipping from her? OR topping, lst any of that? Sorry I'm sure I missed this pages back..


pinching and High stress training...Hst( My new style !)or lst with a twist!

Not topped she still has the main one....


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

lime73 said:


> no its a 24 hr hold if you are a whore....and rep out too much!!! lmao...funny though?


Ok well I'm just going to leave this one be you burned yourself there lime  how it going


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

good are we gonna go to regga's.....lol


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

who is the rep whore u been paying? luda?
no wonder u got suspended lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

lmao actually no this girl has been busy as shit and enjoying plenty of goodies think i may sleep funny its 930 her idk when the last time i wanted to sleep this early was lmao


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

no we r going to drag u back to your other thread 
everyone is asleep on reggaes



lime73 said:


> good are we gonna go to regga's.....lol


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

shut your mouth



rene112388 said:


> lmao actually no this girl has been busy as shit and enjoying plenty of goodies think i may sleep funny its 930 her idk when the last time i wanted to sleep this early was lmao


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

rene is going to crash and we are having a party....wtf???


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

fabfun said:


> who is the rep whore u been paying? luda?
> no wonder u got suspended lmao


Yah man i had to collect somemore fairy dust??? lmao


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

she aint going nowhere i told her cant have a party with out party chicks



lime73 said:


> rene is going to crash and we are having a party....wtf???


----------



## fabfun (Nov 30, 2010)

lime go to topping thread and wheres gibbs



lime73 said:


> Yah man i had to collect somemore fairy dust??? lmao


----------



## lime73 (Nov 30, 2010)

unless she knows a few girlfriends she could get to come too!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Nov 30, 2010)

you guys suck lol alright i still have more goodies and need another drink anyway but fuck i havent slept remember lime im more lovable with sleep


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 1, 2010)

you buys are crazy, that's why I love y'all  I really wish we can get that riu meeting going sometime.. maybe next summer or something.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have to agree herbal and well next summer was the idea I had as well


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 1, 2010)

I can host a few people so if it's only a very tight group I can squeeze you in somewhere. Also I have pothead friends that would also take you in so no problems there. There are many places we can smoke here (somewhere in Romania). Also we can take a trip to the mountain, pack some green with us and just burn a few nights at a lodge or something. That's my favorite thing to do..


----------



## scrotty (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey lime, those pics looking real tasty buddy!  hope mine turn out to be so healthy at that size  Keep it up mate, and herby i'm comin romania next yr  aww yeah


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

4 weeks wwooohhhooo.....half way there! she is filling out nicely... more than mom? ive given her a full dose of nutes this week and she seems to be loving it!!! 

Def got some nice buds forming now!!! Trichomes forming everywhere...I'm getting excited....

Her and charlie are the same size now? ...guess charlie didn't like being the runt nomore!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 4, 2010)

Go Charlie GO! Dude, how much does it usually take for them to show hairs once you start 12/12 ? I'm getting over excited about this


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yay lime glad to hear it! How's it going otherwise buddy


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Go Charlie GO! Dude, how much does it usually take for them to show hairs once you start 12/12 ? I'm getting over excited about this


lol....fast? like within a week or 2 usually depending on indica or sativa? Some within as little as a few days...one of mine started to flower @ 5 days!!! but you should see hairs soon...within a few weeks. thats why it is good to wait til they are ready ! kicks them into flower faster in my opinion! if you through them in before this it might take a little longer for them to start to flower ...so why not wait it will only benifit them if you got the room.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yay lime glad to hear it! How's it going otherwise buddy


hey stranger! lol im fine just got a day off!!! im enjoying it too!


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 4, 2010)

morning all


----------



## fabfun (Dec 4, 2010)

good morning to u



RawBudzski said:


> morning all


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

well seems as though cinderella...(wonderwomans twin sister) has found her way back to me? 

i gave her away couple months ago....and well she not looking so well little droopy at bottom main stem! so i cleaned her up (trimmed all dead leaves, mostly on bottom) 

tied her straight up again and appears like it started to flower then reverted back???wtf....I topped up the soil....gave her a mist now im not sure if i should give hear nutes yet as this is the one that never got any extra feedings...just Mg soil and plain tap water! so would it be ok to give nutes now or.... should i wait a few days first....??? idk any suggestions please!!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 4, 2010)

when was the last time the plant abuser u repo'ed her back give her nutes 




lime73 said:


> well seems as though cinderella...(wonderwomans twin sister) has found her way back to me?
> 
> i gave her away couple months ago....and well she not looking so well little droopy at bottom main stem! so i cleaned her up (trimmed all dead leaves, mostly on bottom)
> 
> tied her straight up again and appears like it started to flower then reverted back???wtf....I topped up the soil....gave her a mist now im not sure if i should give hear nutes yet as this is the one that never got any extra feedings...just Mg soil and plain tap water! so would it be ok to give nutes now or.... should i wait a few days first....??? idk any suggestions please!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

never!!! just Mg soil...and she is over 2 months old maybe 3??? lol


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

lime73 said:


> never!!! just Mg soil...and she is over 2 months old maybe 3??? lol


pics???????


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

moash said:


> pics???????


Whats with the pics???..............lol


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Whats with the pics???..............lol


would like to see pics of cinderella


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

moash said:


> would like to see pics of cinderella


ok...here was one of before...when i gave her away!


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

lime73 said:


> ok...here was one of before...when i gave her away!


and after the abuse?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

moash said:


> and after the abuse?


yah i didn't take a pic of when it was unveiled to me it was laying over and i immediately went to survival mode shit it was bad....but it is starting to perk up a bit now!!! I will have to take a few of now...to bad i was in a bit of a panic when i saw her...just imagine your little princess almost DEAD!!! I was like wtf??? its ok its ok...panic mode!!! i will take a few give me a few min.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 4, 2010)

well whoever u gave it to was it your brother dont give them anymore plants to torture till they learn how to grow 




lime73 said:


> yah i didn't take a pic of when it was unveiled to me it was laying over and i immediately went to survival mode shit it was bad....but it is starting to perk up a bit now!!! I will have to take a few of now...to bad i was in a bit of a panic when i saw her...just imagine your little princess almost DEAD!!! I was like wtf??? its ok its ok...panic mode!!! i will take a few give me a few min.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have to agree with fab and lime I'm sorry to hear you had to perform so first aid but if you freaked over the plant hate to see if there was a person there needing patched up lmao


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

ok just took a few tell me what you think she is not that tall though...16"...lol got to upload first...

but yah thanks? you never know how you'll react til it happens...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

Updated pics....? Nute or Not???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

I was just messing with ya lol its easier than you think it would be with people or for me anyways looks to me like she may be needing some...wtf is moash when he is needed lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

he said he wanted to see her?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

That was kinda my point there but I noticed lately he is trying to be helpful I'm just being a brat today I guess don't mind me lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 4, 2010)

lol...oh well she seems to be doing better now! i was more wondering to throw her in flower or wait a bit for her to heal a bit first? didn't expect her but that is why i called her cinderella,,, had no room? so gave away....now she is back!!! so i guess it was meant to be? but now im scrambling for where to put her??? or if i should start to feed and if so... flower or veg??? lol 

i think im still in a bit of shock maybe i should smoke one??? im already rambling...lol


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Updated pics....? Nute or Not???


nah,the only thing i would suggest is a calcium suppliment 
kinda hard to say without knowing whats been done to it


rene112388 said:


> I was just messing with ya lol its easier than you think it would be with people or for me anyways looks to me like she may be needing some...wtf is moash when he is needed lol


u rang?lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

Geeze took ya long enough  how's it going? And lime ramble away we know I'm the queen of rambles so no worries there with me anyway


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

lime73 said:


> lol...oh well she seems to be doing better now! i was more wondering to throw her in flower or wait a bit for her to heal a bit first? didn't expect her but that is why i called her cinderella,,, had no room? so gave away....now she is back!!! so i guess it was meant to be? but now im scrambling for where to put her??? or if i should start to feed and if so... flower or veg??? lol
> i think im still in a bit of shock maybe i should smoke one??? im already rambling...lol


 id get the situation under control before throwing it in flower
u dont want a bunch of unnecessary stress when ur trying bud...it decreases yield


rene112388 said:


> Geeze took ya long enough  how's it going? And lime ramble away we know I'm the queen of rambles so no worries there with me anyway


 sorry about that
had to take the little one to see santa
but im here now


----------



## fabfun (Dec 4, 2010)

hey moash how u doing tonight




moash said:


> id get the situation under control before throwing it in flower
> u dont want a bunch of unnecessary stress when ur trying bud...it decreases yield
> 
> sorry about that
> ...


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

moash said:


> id get the situation under control before throwing it in flower
> u dont want a bunch of unnecessary stress when ur trying bud...it decreases yield
> 
> sorry about that
> ...


Haha I understand I'm not doing the santa thing this year I usually go with my 8 nieces and nephews but that's just to regulate this year yeah not doing it lol how is everyone?


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey moash how u doing tonight


cant complain
how u been?


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha I understand I'm not doing the santa thing this year I usually go with my 8 nieces and nephews but that's just to regulate this year yeah not doing it lol how is everyone?


 sounds like a nightmare...


----------



## fabfun (Dec 4, 2010)

so you been doing the christmas stuff with kids i envy u my friend



moash said:


> cant complain
> how u been?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

moash said:


> sounds like a nightmare...


Lol no halloween was a nightmare! Not only did they guilt me into dressing up they chose a costume that was a dress! Haven't worn one in fuck 14yrs and it was too long so they got me in heels which bad idea! Yeah that was all 8 at once usually christmas is done in several stages...but yeah fab I agree little brats sure are great


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

fabfun said:


> so you been doing the christmas stuff with kids i envy u my friend


i take it u dont have any then
i dont have any of my genetic makeup,but i have a lil redheaded stepchild that is a precious devil
makes me eager to have my own


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol no halloween was a nightmare! Not only did they guilt me into dressing up they chose a costume that was a dress! Haven't worn one in fuck 14yrs and it was too long so they got me in heels which bad idea! Yeah that was all 8 at once usually christmas is done in several stages...but yeah fab I agree little brats sure are great


 that would have been great to see


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

would yall mind posting a video for fdd?...https://www.rollitup.org/music/389674-merry-christmas-fdd.html
gracias


----------



## fabfun (Dec 4, 2010)

idk about that hate to admit it but him and me never got along
and no i dont have any kids
maybe rene can post one for us



moash said:


> would yall mind posting a video for fdd?...https://www.rollitup.org/music/389674-merry-christmas-fdd.html
> gracias


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

fabfun said:


> idk about that hate to admit it but him and me never got along
> and no i dont have any kids


Ya want one?? I keep trying to steal my nieces and nephews lol I am really close to them I played mommy to all sucks though one day they are calling me aunty mommy the next they are taken from me bums me out 5 yrs of raising kids like they were mine now nothing  as far as posting for fdd I am technically challenged so sorry I can't


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

fabfun said:


> idk about that hate to admit it but him and me never got along
> and no i dont have any kids
> maybe rene can post one for us


no worries bra....i understand
at least check out the music,some good stuff

sounds like u need to get a girl to federline...lol


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Ya want one?? I keep trying to steal my nieces and nephews lol I am really close to them I played mommy to all sucks though one day they are calling me aunty mommy the next they are taken from me bums me out 5 yrs of raising kids like they were mine now nothing  as far as posting for fdd I am technically challenged so sorry I can't


i forgot,sorry
that sucks about the kids,i hope u get ur family one day


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 4, 2010)

moash said:


> i forgot,sorry
> that sucks about the kids,i hope u get ur family one day


Well I doubt I will but its cool there is always adoption but you need to be married for that here and well yeah that never going to happen either lol


----------



## moash (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Well I doubt I will but its cool there is always adoption but you need to be married for that here and well yeah that never going to happen either lol


damn,sounds like u need a girl to federline too...haha


----------



## fabfun (Dec 5, 2010)

i think i need a kevin federline moment
great advice 





moash said:


> damn,sounds like u need a girl to federline too...haha


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

moash said:


> damn,sounds like u need a girl to federline too...haha


Lmao naw don't need anyone sweetie I'm content and the best part about not having my own kids I can give them back when they annoy me


----------



## moash (Dec 5, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i think i need a kevin federline moment
> great advice


great advice for great people!!!


----------



## moash (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao naw don't need anyone sweetie I'm content and the best part about not having my own kids I can give them back when they annoy me


true,but there is something about having one that u make


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

moash said:


> true,but there is something about having one that u make


Yes sadly but I may never know so I work with what I got lol


----------



## moash (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yes sadly but I may never know so I work with what I got lol


need help?
haha...j/j toots


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

moash said:


> need help?
> haha...j/j toots


Actually now that you mention it  haha jk had to say it!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 5, 2010)

hey party people? What's cookin'?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> hey party people? What's cookin'?


Hey herbal not much seems to be going on now what's up with you


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 5, 2010)

I just woke up, thought I'd drop by to say hi  It's late at night where you're at right?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

me too ts always seems to knock me out like bedlock effect! ha

shit post#2000....wow?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I just woke up, thought I'd drop by to say hi  It's late at night where you're at right?


Actually early morning 1am just got off work a bit ago and sleep isn't looking good for me


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

lime73 said:


> me too ts always seems to knock me out like bedlock effect! ha
> 
> shit post#2000....wow?


 Lol right on lime glad to hear ts is treating you well


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I just woke up, thought I'd drop by to say hi  It's late at night where you're at right?


did you see my new addition to the family...cinderella???


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah man she's going to be great, with a bit of love and nurturing


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol right on lime glad to hear ts is treating you well


too well....lol little too much amber i think!!! ha


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

lime73 said:


> too well....lol little too much amber i think!!! ha


I'm pissed!! Sitting here about to smoke resin long story but bad day and just needed to smoke just found out the ex came by and left me my bag wtf I was about to smoke resin and there is good bud!!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

Fucking prick could have said so! Haha sorry guys random vent oh and lime sorry totally got lost there and forgot to reply to your quote lol anyways no such thing as too amber imo love a smoke to knock me on my ass


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I'm pissed!! Sitting here about to smoke resin long story but bad day and just needed to smoke just found out the ex came by and left me my bag wtf I was about to smoke resin and there is good bud!!!!


Saving the best for last ....always better when you don't know thought you would be happy to have real bub instead of resin...pipe resin??? yuck!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Saving the best for last ....always better when you don't know thought you would be happy to have real bub instead of resin...pipe resin??? yuck!


Lmao well if I hadn't of got ahold of him I would have never know he puts the shit in the most random place! This time was the lid drawer who does that lol but now I'm happy and funny it smells like limes to me


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao well if I hadn't of got ahold of him I would have never know he puts the shit in the most random place! This time was the lid drawer who does that lol but now I'm happy and funny it smells like limes to me


Like lost treasure....you found it now you are loving it!!! that's funny...hide and seek weed??? lmao

smokin Me!!! you will be thinking of me everytime you take a puff ahhhh bud lime....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lmao ok lime smoking you that just doesn't sound right! But yeah actually was weird opened it an kept smelling like am I going crazy does this smell like lime? ironic because it was found while I was replying to you tis yummy all better lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao ok lime smoking you that just doesn't sound right! But yeah actually was weird opened it an kept smelling like am I going crazy does this smell like lime? ironic because it was found while I was replying to you tis yummy all better lol


funny thing is my buddy want to smoke me when im gone...he said with the amount of weed in your system im bound to get high!!! lol 

then you will be nice and happy now . thats good...cuz you can be mean when not medicated!!! lmao yes i said it!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

lime73 said:


> funny thing is my buddy want to smoke me when im gone...he said with the amount of weed in your system im bound to get high!!! lol
> 
> then you will be nice and happy now . thats good...cuz you can be mean when not medicated!!! lmao yes i said it!!!


Yeah well I was waiting for someone besides myself to say it well fab did as well tonight lol haven't been a happy camper at all today and I'm not nice when I'm smoking either yeah I'm a crazy white girl this is true but hey its easy to avoid my mean side don't piss me off  makes perfect sense


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

lime73 said:


> ok just took a few tell me what you think she is not that tall though...16"...lol got to upload first...
> 
> but yah thanks? you never know how you'll react til it happens...


Well i think i will stick to the torcher and decided Not to feed any nutes! this was a test from the beginning so...on with the test? i guess??? even though i feel different!!! dammit!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 5, 2010)

yo' lime, sorry I didn't read back as I'm a lazy fuck, but what breed is Cinderella? My lady kinda looks like the same.. tho' it's all tied up and stuff. peace


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> yo' lime, sorry I didn't read back as I'm a lazy fuck, but what breed is Cinderella? My lady kinda looks like the same.. tho' it's all tied up and stuff. peace


Not sure...mystery(bagseed)...strong indica!!! this was my first one i grew....and she is Wonderwomans twin sister but she has never got Nutes...just plain tap water as a test...hence cinderella...the one all left at home while the rest went out! She has been neglected a bit but it is a test to see how far a plant can go with just Mg soil...and she is 3 months now!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 5, 2010)

wow, when are you going to flower her? She looks very small for 3 months...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> wow, when are you going to flower her? She looks very small for 3 months...


happens when you don't feed or give enough proper light! and neglect, poor girl...well she is in good hands now!!!

flowering as soon as she gets a bit healthier...1 or 2weeks probably...she was laying down when i got her back from a buddy who was taking care of her. she is 16"...? lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey lime I like that your sticking to your original idea of starving her can't wait to see how she turns out


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime I like that your sticking to your original idea of starving her can't wait to see how she turns out


you are twisted girl??? lol 

though.... im not too happy about it? you like that idea...hhhmmm


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

fab suggested i start a NEW THREAD on her? what do you think? i mean how long is too long without food for a plant...especially during flower?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 5, 2010)

lime73 said:


> fab suggested i start a NEW THREAD on her? what do you think? i mean how long is too long without food for a plant...especially during flower?


yeah man this deserves a new thread, I'll sub  You think she'll yellow and die with no nutes? I'm thinking airy buds...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> yeah man this deserves a new thread, I'll sub  You think she'll yellow and die with no nutes? I'm thinking airy buds...


a little if there is not enough in the soil...so probably have to think it out so she doesn't die...im thinking not airy just not as big! or as much but who nows til i try...im just worried if i do this for flowering that she might not be as good...but shes got potential, this i see??? idk im confused! lol maybe i should do a poll and riu community/friends can vote? idk just a thought? as im lost here! never thought she could go this long....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey lime you asked if I was twisted well duh that obvious! But as far as the nutes I'm curious to see what you can do your grows impress me and I had a buddy who didn't use nutes at all just mg soil check out his grow maybe will help you decide...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/385084-1st-grow-bagseed-harvest-time.html


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime you asked if I was twisted well duh that obvious! But as far as the nutes I'm curious to see what you can do your grows impress me and I had a buddy who didn't use nutes at all just mg soil check out his grow maybe will help you decide...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/385084-1st-grow-bagseed-harvest-time.html


that isn't helping me too decide....??? lol just read it all! i want a healthy plant and if thats what happen noway!!! lol

Im just worried???


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

maybe i should start a poll and let riu decide??? just a thought no/??? or a new thread???


----------



## fabfun (Dec 5, 2010)

i vote nutes just give it weaker doses


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i vote nutes just give it weaker doses


so you don't think i should continue with the test...if she gets nuts than she is not a virgin anymore.....cinderella will be no more...lol ill have to change her name...

but rene would like me to continue with the starving???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with fab I'd use nutes if it were me but I'd say start a new thread


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

Rene thinks you can make it work and end up with good smoke just curious


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I agree with fab I'd use nutes if it were me but I'd say start a new thread


well if i was me i would use nutes too!!! lol....only a crazy person would try this??? im battling myself too...haha


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Rene thinks you can make it work and end up with good smoke just curious


yes...lime thinks rene...is funny lol

i am curious too??? delema or what!!!???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

Lol thanks lime needed that laugh hmm well buddy no dilemma to experiment or not


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol thanks lime needed that laugh hmm well buddy no dilemma to experiment or not


personally if i thought about it it would make it...

but to me it still ......just sounds crazy..,..,.,..,? no like when people refer to themselves in third person

i like the idea...but not sure if i could handle watching it suffer??? idk


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

lime73 said:


> personally if i thought about it it would make it...
> 
> but to me it still ......just sounds crazy..,..,.,..,? no like when people refer to themselves in third person
> 
> i like the idea...but not sure if i could handle watching it suffer??? idk


Haha sweetie referring to oneself in the third person doesn't make you crazy answering yourself does  and to be honest I don't think you could I say this because its killing me to watch my sick girl go through the bs


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha sweetie referring to oneself in the third person doesn't make you crazy answering yourself does  and to be honest I don't think you could I say this because its killing me to watch my sick girl go through the bs


What if you ask yourself a question...are you going to ignore .....? huh?

so why purposely hurt a plant....just to see it? tough call? 

what is wrong with yours??? thought all was well???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 5, 2010)

Nope not at all my sick girl perks up then she does the same shit over and over and I can't fix her I want to destroy her just break every piece I am so frustrated!!! May try a transplant but idk may as well give up have to stop growing anyway...and well why do it for pure science is why


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Nope not at all my sick girl perks up then she does the same shit over and over and I can't fix her I want to destroy her just break every piece I am so frustrated!!! May try a transplant but idk may as well give up have to stop growing anyway...and well why do it for pure science is why


well you already seen someone else do this??? so the science is done! a plant can make it to finish but at what cost? we are trying to get the most potential out of our girls, not the least? 

i know it would make it....but just to see it in that state might do me harm...lol i'd go nuts!!! to see one of my girls suffer like that...to test is one thing ....but i would not want to do it just for a little bit of weed...just to say it can??? if someone else has done it why do it again??? idk....


----------



## wanabe (Dec 5, 2010)

looking good


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

wanabe said:


> looking good


thanks....me or my girl??? lol


----------



## fabfun (Dec 5, 2010)

whoo can i chill here for a second they r after me


----------



## lime73 (Dec 5, 2010)

who is......?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 5, 2010)

im back went and kick a few asses 
they r not after me anymore


----------



## fabfun (Dec 5, 2010)

seems like they were running away from me and i was running after them so i thought they were after me feel silly now


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 6, 2010)

fabfun said:


> seems like they were running away from me and i was running after them so i thought they were after me feel silly now


I want what ever you are on


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

im on riu so u can get on some of this to 
want some?



HerbalBeast said:


> I want what ever you are on


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 6, 2010)

yes please, 2 tabs and a glass of OJ


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

none of that shit for me mate 
weed and beer 
u got a problem with it 



HerbalBeast said:


> yes please, 2 tabs and a glass of OJ


----------



## lime73 (Dec 6, 2010)

lol.......too much fab...how are yah man?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey lime how's it going thought I'd pop in say hi I'm off to bed as you say I'm more lovable with sleep


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

fucked up actually bed looks good now
seems like i always getting in some shit or starting it bro



lime73 said:


> lol.......too much fab...how are yah man?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 6, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime how's it going thought I'd pop in say hi I'm off to bed as you say I'm more lovable with sleep


you mean goodnight then...butt high!!! 2 u aswell???


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

im here for second 
or two


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

and herb i came here to catch me breath i been all over talking shit
i know im safe with my buddy lime


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

thats why i took a rest here with him


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 6, 2010)

quite the aggressive type I see  well enjoy your beer man, don't go around killing people and stuff


----------



## lime73 (Dec 6, 2010)

ha yah right.....safe i dunno bout that one....what u getting into fab?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 6, 2010)

fabfun said:


> and herb i came here to catch me breath i been all over talking shit
> i know im safe with my buddy lime


you actually make it sound like you ran  I'm so wrecked I could actually believe that  All good on this thread... lime's got it reinforced


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

not really but why u always trying to say shit about me
like your earlier post

i smoke thats all and drink



HerbalBeast said:


> quite the aggressive type I see  well enjoy your beer man, don't go around killing people and stuff


----------



## lime73 (Dec 6, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> quite the aggressive type I see  well enjoy your beer man, don't go around killing people and stuff


yes...sometimes fabs got bite! lmao how are you herb??? anything new going on?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 6, 2010)

now i can talk some more shit if need be



HerbalBeast said:


> you actually make it sound like you ran  I'm so wrecked I could actually believe that  All good on this thread... lime's got it reinforced


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 7, 2010)

lime73 said:


> yes...sometimes fabs got bite! lmao how are you herb??? anything new going on?


Hey yeah man, everything is going on, in 2 days I'm getting my overdrive and AH Bloom and many other things I've ordered. I'll take new pics today I hope and will post them so you can see how crazy my babies are now. most of the pot is now covered with tops , but I did not get to go around it with the main stem. Still I have a hefty number of tops there so I should be fine  

How's you?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Hey yeah man, everything is going on, in 2 days I'm getting my overdrive and AH Bloom and many other things I've ordered. I'll take new pics today I hope and will post them so you can see how crazy my babies are now. most of the pot is now covered with tops , but I did not get to go around it with the main stem. Still I have a hefty number of tops there so I should be fine
> 
> How's you?


good to hear things are going well for you herb!...can't wait to see them beauties...oh well( circle thingy )...it is harder than you think to make it totally circle the pot, they grow different when trying to tie down!!! lol

exactly you still have achieved your goal of many tops!!!!

me im ok............


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

good morning lime


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

morning fab how is everyone lately??? any word on mia...reg?

you know how hard it is trying to make room when there is none....fuck i just killed 2 clones to make room for cinderella??? wtf......is that just wrong...now im killing for her?...ha?... see what a bitch can make you do sometimes....


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

no i was going to ask u if u had heard anything
and a girl wil make u do strange things for her



lime73 said:


> morning fab how is everyone lately??? any word on mia...reg?
> 
> you know how hard it is trying to make room when there is none....fuck i just killed 2 clones to make room for cinderella??? wtf......is that just wrong...now im killing for her?...ha?... see what a bitch can make you do sometimes....


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> no i was going to ask u if u had heard anything
> and a girl wil make u do strange things for her


Actually a girl will hint at what she wants but you make the choice to do those things for her  what's up lime still no reggae I am worried about to email him


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

his last time online was 11-30-10


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Actually a girl will hint at what she wants but you make the choice to do those things for her  what's up lime still no reggae I am worried about to email him


hints hey....like flirting...!

choice...yah her way or ?NO-WAY!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> his last time online was 11-30-10


aweek??? huh...and not to say anything......? he said a few days/but weeks now......


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well boys he told me he would be gone a minimum of 3 days maybe more but I didn't think a week...hmm I'm going to look for another way to contact him know its here somewhere


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

im sure he will come back soon



lime73 said:


> aweek??? huh...and not to say anything......? he said a few days/but weeks now......


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

Cinderella is DEAD!!! now im sad......................??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

wtf 
and i see u turned green hope it isnt a incredible hulk moment 
turning green when u r pissed
i thought she was recovering 



lime73 said:


> Cinderella is DEAD!!! now im sad......................??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 7, 2010)

wtf happened man? You just said you made room for her and shit...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

i was transplanting........and when i was pulling her out of the pot a bunch of rocks where in the bottom of roots and pot.....wtf???.......and it freaked me out a bit as is was falling apart..... and the whole pot and bitch fell!!! on her fucking face.....right on the top upsidedown under the soil???? like a funeral in the blink of an eye!!!!

im pissed...yes.......at myself for not reacting fast enough to the situation and maybe .......fucvk!!!!!!!soory im still pissed........!!!AND UPSET TOOO!!!

YAH I GO GREEN WHEN MAD!!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

so is there no hope for her 
come on man cpr or something


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sorry man...  not much do say here...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

I THOUGHT f'n caps......i thought i could save her ....i was in shock ....i had to dig her out and the main stem was snapped bad beyond the grave shit!!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

so i chopped her up!!! fuck.....why???? just like the seedling episode all over again!!! im trying to keep from going nuts here!!! hard when you have noone to be able to vent to???

but i did take as many cuttings as i could from her.....least one fn thing right


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

yes u do u can vent to me 
hell i vented to u before only fair 
and good thing u got cuttings 
so cinderella will still live on



lime73 said:


> so i chopped her up!!! fuck.....why???? just like the seedling episode all over again!!! im trying to keep from going nuts here!!! hard when you have noone to be able to vent to???
> 
> but i did take as many cuttings as i could from her.....least one fn thing right


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> yes u do u can vent to me
> hell i vented to u before only fair
> and good thing u got cuttings
> so cinderella will still live on


man if i vented now id get banned!!! but thankx man...just upset , seems the only thing in my life is my plants so when one goes it is hard for me to stay cool? if it was not for my girls i would hate to see where i would be...it is because of them that i have had a focus and able to keep my head above water....i feel to much for my girls...maybe thats the problem...wtf it is only a weed right!!! yah right???...........idk i shouldn't be so upset over this but i am.................?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

well now im pissed my sister just ran into my truck fuck


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

man u wont get banned 
unless u say luda killed your plant 
and i wouldnt report u u know that vent away




lime73 said:


> man if i vented now id get banned!!! but thankx man...just upset , seems the only thing in my life is my plants so when one goes it is hard for me to stay cool? if it was not for my girls i would hate to see where i would be...it is because of them that i have had a focus and able to keep my head above water....i feel to much for my girls...maybe thats the problem...wtf it is only a weed right!!! yah right???...........idk i shouldn't be so upset over this but i am.................?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> well now im pissed my sister just ran into my truck fuck


is it bad???


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 7, 2010)

ran or drove into it? how bad?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

naw it just is a little dented 



lime73 said:


> is it bad???


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> naw it just is a little dented View attachment 1310938


just like cinderella!!! Shitty man...hope she is ok!!!your sis...

for that bumper being denting in like that???


----------



## trunkneck (Dec 7, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Well my first one is done...and she was awesome smoke, not to happy with the quantity but the quality was superb! SUCCESS!!! Just over one oz dry. Naturally, one main cola. Indica.
> 
> What I learned was that my light looses at around 2',150 watt Hps, so the bottom 1/2(3' plant), took another 2weeks to finish...well? So this time I think I will try to grow within that range, to get the best out of my light. I will try to train my plant to stay within 2'...I will be pinching and doing some Lst too!
> 
> Well enough of the blah blah blah for now and here are a few pics...View attachment 1223041View attachment 1223039View attachment 1223042View attachment 1223040View attachment 1223038


Beautiful plant, did you clone it?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

lime i was joking thats not my truck 
gotcha lol



lime73 said:


> just like cinderella!!! Shitty man...hope she is ok!!!your sis...
> 
> for that bumper being denting in like that???


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

but she did back into the door and left a dent


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

trunkneck said:


> Beautiful plant, did you clone it?


yes.....a few times...lol she is still around! you should see her finished!!! keep going....lol

thanks....


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> lime i was joking thats not my truck
> gotcha lol


??????????????????


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

Lmao fab that's just not nice lol didn't even read much just seen the pic and thought oh shit lol but at least it was enough to make me enjoy the damage to my truck lol and lime you say you have no one to vent to one more time I'm gonna find a way to slap some sense into you..you know better


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao fab that's just not nice lol didn't even read much just seen the pic and thought oh shit lol but at least it was enough to make me enjoy the damage to my truck lol and lime you say you have no one to vent to one more time I'm gonna find a way to slap some sense into you..you know better


uhmmm oh shit....

that was not nice fab.....? slap him!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

lime73 said:


> uhmmm oh shit....


That's right and so ya know I've said that to you many times and I hate to repeat myself pisses me off so don't make me do it again! And man I wish I was awake I was on a thread the other day and got some advice for my sick plant several people said they have snapped in half several times and they super glue the 2 pieces together and the plants survive


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

did u just turn a darker green?



lime73 said:


> ??????????????????


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> That's right and so ya know I've said that to you many times and I hate to repeat myself pisses me off so don't make me do it again! And man I wish I was awake I was on a thread the other day and got some advice for my sick plant several people said they have snapped in half several times and they super glue the 2 pieces together and the plants survive


i chopped her up!!! into tiny pieces!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> did u just turn a darker green?


oh yah and i can go darker than this!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

lime73 said:


> i chopped her up!!! into tiny pieces!!!


I know I feel like an asshole here I woke up to all my emails and seen all the pms and yelled at the phone to stfu lol should have gotten up for many reasons


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

consider me slapped ouch



lime73 said:


> uhmmm oh shit....
> 
> that was not nice fab.....? slap him!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

lol....nice fab! 

Yah well it is too late for that all now....she is cloned to death...well she was sheared off at main stem so R>I>Pieces...took a few cuttings to keep though?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

Lmao nice fab I was going to tell ya to fine me a pic so I could slap lime


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

lime73 said:


> lol....nice fab!
> 
> Yah well it is too late for that all now....she is cloned to death...well she was sheared off at main stem so R>I>Pieces...took a few cuttings to keep though?


Well may be too late now but at least if you ever have a problem like this again you now have sometime to try


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao nice fab I was going to tell ya to fine me a pic so I could slap lime


What???? lol yah!!! i'd like that probably?

i vented...had to delete post..... full of cursing at the world..... almost lost me for a bit! still recouping ............


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

lime73 said:


> What???? lol yah!!! i'd like that probably?
> 
> i vented...had to delete post..... full of cursing at the world..... almost lost me for a bit! still recouping ............


Lmao haha yeah lime I don't see you being that bad during a rant lol and btw you didn't answer my damn pm


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao haha yeah lime I don't see you being that bad during a rant lol and btw you didn't answer my damn pm


haven't been myself ....today was shitty...for me. i was upset .....you asked what happened and i was not all there at the moment....sorry! thought you could read prior posts? 

i was out of it really....i had a big rant at myself...the world ended,,, my lifes a joke!!! it was not pretty....not sure if anyone saw it it was bad .....deleted after 5-10 min of being posted on thread...wtf??? i went green!!!!! was mad? still am a bit....not sure what im going to do now........??? might go for a bit? noone is really following my threads? or asks to see them so ill probably just go crawl under a rock for a bit..............peace all!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

i looked all i could find was what he looked like after u slapped him 




rene112388 said:


> Lmao nice fab I was going to tell ya to fine me a pic so I could slap lime


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

oh come one man we are here for u 
if u need to vent or rant just pm me 
or we can just talk




lime73 said:


> haven't been myself ....today was shitty...for me. i was upset .....you asked what happened and i was not all there at the moment....sorry! thought you could read prior posts?
> 
> i was out of it really....i had a big rant at myself...the world ended,,, my lifes a joke!!! it was not pretty....not sure if anyone saw it it was bad .....deleted after 5-10 min of being posted on thread...wtf??? i went green!!!!! was mad? still am a bit....not sure what im going to do now........??? might go for a bit? noone is really following my threads? or asks to see them so ill probably just go crawl under a rock for a bit..............peace all!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i looked all i could find was what he looked like after u slapped him View attachment 1311083


thats how i looked when cinderella fell...


----------



## fabfun (Dec 7, 2010)

well u got clones off her so now u can have several cinderella;s




lime73 said:


> thats how i looked when cinderella fell...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 7, 2010)

yes this is true...i just get to attached to them like they have there own personalities and shit! 

too much love....so ,,,hurt always follows suit with love! but yes i will be ok about her...i was just sad? and yah many more to come!!! this is only a delay...for her!!! as i have had a few do this sort of thing to me im kinda getting use to it always happening! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yup just a delay you will do great things buddy don't worry!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 8, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yup just a delay you will do great things buddy don't worry!


Thank you rene...for being so positive! im not worried....was just upset but i feel a bit better now....all's i can do is move forward and on to the girls now!!! haha that sounded perverted!

They are coming along nicely....


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 8, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Thank you rene...for being so positive! im not worried....was just upset but i feel a bit better now....all's i can do is move forward and on to the girls now!!! haha that sounded perverted!
> 
> They are coming along nicely....


Exactly that's all you can do move forward  I was just playing with my buds lol love to look at the trics


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 8, 2010)

guys I'm sorry to change the subject but I need some friendly advice... my girlfriend is undergoing some dental surgery as we speak. It's nothing simple as they need to pull out a wisdom tooth that grew horizontally and for this they have to cut a piece of the bone... Did anyone have any similar experience or know someone who did? I hope the surgery will go well as she's going to be in there for 2 hours and I know it will be bad as fuck when the anesthetic wears off. Any idea how I can help her? Do you know what kind of foods she'll be able to eat and how? ...I'm really nervous for her...


----------



## fabfun (Dec 8, 2010)

well i doubt she will want to eat for awhile after anesthetic wears off
i had mine pulled no surgery and it hurts when the shit wears off
most important is not to smoke if she does for at least 24 hours as to not get a dry socket those really hurt but they will give u all the do's and dont's
best advice i can give is just to be there for her and try to make her feel better



HerbalBeast said:


> guys I'm sorry to change the subject but I need some friendly advice... my girlfriend is undergoing some dental surgery as we speak. It's nothing simple as they need to pull out a wisdom tooth that grew horizontally and for this they have to cut a piece of the bone... Did anyone have any similar experience or know someone who did? I hope the surgery will go well as she's going to be in there for 2 hours and I know it will be bad as fuck when the anesthetic wears off. Any idea how I can help her? Do you know what kind of foods she'll be able to eat and how? ...I'm really nervous for her...


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 8, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> guys I'm sorry to change the subject but I need some friendly advice... my girlfriend is undergoing some dental surgery as we speak. It's nothing simple as they need to pull out a wisdom tooth that grew horizontally and for this they have to cut a piece of the bone... Did anyone have any similar experience or know someone who did? I hope the surgery will go well as she's going to be in there for 2 hours and I know it will be bad as fuck when the anesthetic wears off. Any idea how I can help her? Do you know what kind of foods she'll be able to eat and how? ...I'm really nervous for her...


Hey herbal yes I went through this twice they had to take a piece of my jawbone out and it hurts like hell! So for me for the first day I have to drink ensure the anesthesia makes me sick and I need the pain pills as soon as it wears off the only thing I am able to eat for the first couple of days is the ensure I recommend maybe get some of this then for the days after you will want things like cottage cheese applesauce, soups, they will give ya some info but hope this helped some


----------



## lime73 (Dec 8, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> guys I'm sorry to change the subject but I need some friendly advice... my girlfriend is undergoing some dental surgery as we speak. It's nothing simple as they need to pull out a wisdom tooth that grew horizontally and for this they have to cut a piece of the bone... Did anyone have any similar experience or know someone who did? I hope the surgery will go well as she's going to be in there for 2 hours and I know it will be bad as fuck when the anesthetic wears off. Any idea how I can help her? Do you know what kind of foods she'll be able to eat and how? ...I'm really nervous for her...


hey herbie....sounds like love to me...how sweet...see just you saying this makes you a good man! i was going to say basically what fab and rene said...damn seems my friends help before i even get a chance to reply.....which is a good thing!

man...no worries of asking of Mj topics??? thats why i like it here...more than just Mj love!!!! Here!!! 

just be there and try to make her feel like she is #1 before all...women like to feel special! im sure rene can vouch for that....rub her if she want get her whatever she likes and just being there is what matters....hold on to her and never let go man...cuz it can change fast if you let it!!! personal experience? she will reward you when she can put things in her mouth again...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 8, 2010)

lime73 said:


> hey herbie....sounds like love to me...how sweet...see just you saying this makes you a good man! i was going to say basically what fab and rene said...damn seems my friends help before i even get a chance to reply.....which is a good thing!
> 
> man...no worries of asking of Mj topics??? thats why i like it here...more than just Mj love!!!! Here!!!
> 
> just be there and try to make her feel like she is #1 before all...women like to feel special! im sure rene can vouch for that....rub her if she want get her whatever she likes and just being there is what matters....hold on to her and never let go man...cuz it can change fast if you let it!!! personal experience? she will reward you when she can put things in her mouth again...lol


Lmao I agree with this!! Only the reward part may take some time I am still having trouble there pain comes and goes and yes you are going to want to make sure you spoil the shit out of her idk about her but when I am in that kind of pain I am a straight out cunt because I am also helpless she will really need you


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm back, just so you guys know, I've read what you all said but I didn't have the time to reply. Now she's all better, she managed to eat a little and the pain is not THAT strong anymore, she could sleep last night which gave me a couple hours of sleep as well. I hope she will recover soon, and I trust she will. 

Now, I have just started flowering on my babies last night, so if y'all curious, just go to my signature link and see pics  

Peace, love and


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

thats great man...i love the pics man looks like you are keeping them girls tied down....looks good!!!!...lol

Wonderwoman is 5weeks flowering..today!!! wwwooohhhoooo!!! but she has got a few yellow leaves? don't think im feeding enough!!! crap! lol

just starting to figure out these nutes??? i should invest in a meter...probably would take the guess work out!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 10, 2010)

duuuuuude, listen. You said you're using AH Flora Nova. Can you tell me how many drops per litre do you use? Roughly... I used 4 drops for 1.5L last night but shit I think I overfed them... :S


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> duuuuuude, listen. You said you're using AH Flora Nova. Can you tell me how many drops per litre do you use? Roughly... I used 4 drops for 1.5L last night but shit I think I overfed them... :S


i use GH flora series...drops per liter??? it should be ml....what is your npk and what does it say to mix? sure it is not drops/liter...lol is it---npk ( 1-5-4 )??? just a guess...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 10, 2010)

nope it's 4 8 7 I don't have anything to calculate ml... so I was using drops, I hope I didn't kill my babies on my first watering. I'll find out in a few hours tho'


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> nope it's 4 8 7 I don't have anything to calculate ml... so I was using drops, I hope I didn't kill my babies on my first watering. I'll find out in a few hours tho'


5ml=1 teaspoon....

so how did you figure 4 drops / 1.5 liters then???

it should tell you ml per gal=3.79 liters or 4???


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 10, 2010)

It doesn't say anything on the bottle, I just got the bottle. Maybe I was too blazed and didn't read well. I'll look again today, if they didn't die by now, next feed I'll give 5 drops and I'll just go up until I see something wrong. So.. how many tsp do you use / gal?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> It doesn't say anything on the bottle, I just got the bottle. Maybe I was too blazed and didn't read well. I'll look again today, if they didn't die by now, next feed I'll give 5 drops and I'll just go up until I see something wrong. So.. how many tsp do you use / gal?


google gh floranovabloom...and there it will give you a label to use as a refference...i just tried to upload one for you but the file is to big to post???


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> It doesn't say anything on the bottle, I just got the bottle. Maybe I was too blazed and didn't read well. I'll look again today, if they didn't die by now, next feed I'll give 5 drops and I'll just go up until I see something wrong. So.. how many tsp do you use / gal?


I think you will be ok....but you should get them to a more exact measurement .....i just did a drop test and got 20 drops to get 1ml....from a mini dropper that is 1ml took about 20 to get to 1ml


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 10, 2010)

shit... 20 drops fill a tsp ... so how's that 5ml ?  I'm so confused..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> shit... 20 drops fill a tsp ... so how's that 5ml ?  I'm so confused..


20 drops fills a 1ml... this is all wrong per/drops...need to go by ml.... get some proper measuring devices....anything will work as long as it has ml on it!!!


this is what the label says/..............


0.625 ml/l ---or 1/2 teaspoon/gal = 250 ppm...for seedlings
1.25 ml/l ---or 1 teaspoon/gal = 500 ppm...for early growth
2.5 ml/l ---or 2 teaspoons/gal = 950 ppm ..later veg and early flower
3.75 ml/l ---or 3 teaspoons/gal = 1350 ppm ..aggressive bloom

shit had to type it all out but this is basically what it says.....lol so....5ml= 1 teaspoon


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 10, 2010)

lime73 said:


> 20 drops fills a 1ml... this is all wrong per/drops...need to go by ml.... get some proper measuring devices....anything will work as long as it has ml on it!!!
> 
> 
> this is what the label says/..............
> ...


I quoted it  Thanks a lot man, I guess tomorrow I'm off finding myself some measuring glass... man.. when I started growing I said to myself that I"ll never get into this with ordering nutes and all... but fuck, can you see me? I can't even trust myself anymore  

Anyway.. they look gorgeous, I just saw 'em for a moment. I have very few brown tips on one of them, and by very few I mean 2 leafs and about 1/4 cm affected on the leafs so I won't worry right now. I got me some Clonex and some rockwool so I think about taking a couple clones.. would be my first attempt, what do you think? And if I do, that means I'll have to get into even more space right? which I clearly don't have... man this is complicated


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

lime73 said:


> 20 drops fills a 1ml... this is all wrong per/drops...need to go by ml.... get some proper measuring devices....anything will work as long as it has ml on it!!!
> 
> 
> this is what the label says/..............
> ...


Sorry herb...this is correct now!!! i my bad if you google it you will see it exactly....it is in a column form...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey lime seen you were on thought I'd say hi


----------



## lime73 (Dec 10, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime seen you were on thought I'd say hi


hello....how are things? been a bit ? no work til sun....wwwooohhhoooo!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 10, 2010)

lime73 said:


> hello....how are things? been a bit ? no work til sun....wwwooohhhoooo!!!


Oh lime your so lucky I damn near don't stop working till monday lol we do what we have to inorder to survive but otherwise I'm great


----------



## fabfun (Dec 10, 2010)

hey lime just wanted to say hi friend 




lime73 said:


> hello....how are things? been a bit ? no work til sun....wwwooohhhoooo!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 11, 2010)

uhum... also, how often do you feed? Ever watering? 

Oh hi guys, what's cookin'?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 11, 2010)

hey herb??? did you get your measuring devise yet!!! with ml on it???


----------



## lime73 (Dec 11, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Oh lime your so lucky I damn near don't stop working till monday lol we do what we have to inorder to survive but otherwise I'm great


So....whats new with you? how have you been and all that good stuff? lol


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 11, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> shes doing the wave


Lol aint it.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 11, 2010)

here lime try this









Nice Ol Bud said:


> Lol aint it.


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 11, 2010)

nah, still no measuring devices... I'll buy some first chance I get


----------



## lime73 (Dec 11, 2010)

fabfun said:


> here lime try this


hahahahahaha.....


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 11, 2010)

Herbal I thought we went ove this last night lol you have tsps?? Then your good  and fab where can I get some that troll spray?! Is much needed also lime wtf is the bud porn tired of being patient


----------



## lime73 (Dec 11, 2010)

well i just thought this was a party thread.....? not a porn one ???

you are always impatient......lol its only been what? a couple weeks now??? yah i haven't been myself lately....huh? im still green!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 11, 2010)

well im sure it makes u green being trolled by a loser repeatedly
it would make me red



lime73 said:


> well i just thought this was a party thread.....? not a porn one ???
> 
> you are always impatient......lol its only been what? a couple weeks now??? yah i haven't been myself lately....huh? im still green!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh lime don't you get me started now! You remember our talk the other day about party threads you know we come because we love ya still where's the pics you didn't answer


----------



## lime73 (Dec 11, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Oh lime don't you get me started now! You remember our talk the other day about party threads you know we come because we love ya still where's the pics you didn't answer


lol...thought you might get a rise outta you....

uummm....you are curious to see her? can you even see pics on your phone? lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 11, 2010)

Lmao pics I can see but videos I can't


----------



## lime73 (Dec 11, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao pics I can see but videos I can't


oh....well that makes sense now? lol 

And all this time ive been holding back!!! lmao sheesh?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 11, 2010)

lime73 said:


> oh....well that makes sense now? lol
> 
> And all this time ive been holding back!!! lmao sheesh?


Lmao well then stop holding out!!! Where is it don't make me get annoying and throw a fit here


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 12, 2010)

stop teasing the girl and put up some pics man  we want pics, we want pics! otherwise we'll think you quit growing


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> stop teasing the girl and put up some pics man  we want pics, we want pics! otherwise we'll think you quit growing


Haha yeah herbal lime is such a tease and he picks on me for it...I'm going to bug him till I see pics


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha yeah herbal lime is such a tease and he picks on me for it...I'm going to bug him till I see pics


I've initially read "hug him" instead of "bug him" and found it really cute, then I've read it again and saw "bug him" and thought it should help anyway


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha yeah herbal lime is such a tease and he picks on me for it...I'm going to bug him till I see pics


thats what friends are for girl.....i still see no bugging! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

lime73 said:


> thats what friends are for girl.....i still see no bugging! lol


Well I have to sleep sometime lol I totally fell asleep while the page was loading but anyways where the pics lime?! And herbal hug him till he gives in I'm sure that I could use that as an annoying factor effectively  here lime will even be nice please


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Well I have to sleep sometime lol I totally fell asleep while the page was loading but anyways where the pics lime?! And herbal hug him till he gives in I'm sure that I could use that as an annoying factor effectively  here lime will even be nice please


haha...pics will be posted probably at the end! who wants to see her when she is not finished yet...only a few more weeks.... 

Im going to say she will be done ....new years eve! sounds like a good day to harvest her???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

Awe lime weeks!! No can't wait been long enough *crosses arms stomps foot* not fair just a peek how about that


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Awe lime weeks!! No can't wait been long enough *crosses arms stomps foot* not fair just a peek how about that


You do like to bug......and probably won't stop til you get what you want hey!!! lmao.........like my new avatar? i think Bic owes me..... something??? lol


----------



## fabfun (Dec 12, 2010)

hey thats my brand of beer i love bud lime with a slice of lime



lime73 said:


> You do like to bug......and probably won't stop til you get what you want hey!!! lmao.........like my new avatar? i think Bic owes me..... something??? lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey thats my brand of beer i love bud lime with a slice of lime


she wanted bud porn so thought i would show her a peek at mine.....bud lite lime!!!

do you like my bud rene??? little lite but still does the trick!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

lime73 said:


> You do like to bug......and probably won't stop til you get what you want hey!!! lmao.........like my new avatar? i think Bic owes me..... something??? lol


Lmao well my nickname is bug for a reason...haha serious about that and your right I won't...eh your old avatar was more interesting and fab I'm going to have to try the beer everyone says its great so maybe ill have a beer with dad today is his bday


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

lime73 said:


> she wanted bud porn so thought i would show her a peek at mine.....bud lite lime!!!
> 
> do you like my bud rene??? little lite but still does the trick!!!


Oh you ass lol doesn't do a thing fine ill be more specific I want to see the your mj bud porn I hate beer


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Oh you ass lol doesn't do a thing fine ill be more specific I want to see the your mj bud porn I hate beer


hahaha....too small for yah!!! so does the bud porn do it for yah??? hate beer? so your a hard girl then??? lol ( hard to please....)


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey thats my brand of beer i love bud lime with a slice of lime


im not a big drinker but have found this brand fairly smooth...goes down nice!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao well my nickname is bug for a reason...haha serious about that and your right I won't...eh your old avatar was more interesting and fab I'm going to have to try the beer everyone says its great so maybe ill have a beer with dad today is his bday


well wish the old man a HAPPY B-DAY from me......!!!

yes it is fairly good as im not really much of a beer person myself but this brand is pretty good, lite and goes down fast for some reason??? maybe its the lime in it??? lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

lime73 said:


> hahaha....too small for yah!!! so does the bud porn do it for yah??? hate beer? so your a hard girl then??? lol ( hard to please....)


Hey now I'm not that hard to please I'm just a spoiled little brat ok so I was going to say a lot more but no matter how I phrase my thoughts they don't sound good lol I need to smoke


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey now I'm not that hard to please I'm just a spoiled little brat ok so I was going to say a lot more but no matter how I phrase my thoughts they don't sound good lol I need to smoke


im looking at some i just took .....so have a puff "a "pic will be up shortly....

gotta find the rite one....don't want you to get all mad if its blurry of something!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

hope this peek satisfies your craving? and i left the lite on...haha


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks lime that will do for now god I'm jealous though want a plant I'm chopping my sick girl I just can't look at her anymore


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Thanks lime that will do for now god I'm jealous though want a plant I'm chopping my sick girl I just can't look at her anymore


wow...you are easy to please? lol

The one you where rejuvenating?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

lime73 said:


> wow...you are easy to please? lol
> 
> The one you where rejuvenating?


See told ya and well I decided to leave the sick girl in flower but she just isn't doing a thing!! So idk what to do I can't look at her another day  maybe ill just chop her up and clone her idk


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> See told ya and well I decided to leave the sick girl in flower but she just isn't doing a thing!! So idk what to do I can't look at her another day  maybe ill just chop her up and clone her idk


now im confused??? which one are you talking about?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

The one that's been sick its like all branch and no growth and just isn't wanting to live I was so upset last night I damn near pulled her up seriously like grabbed her and was about to and stopped myself


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> The one that's been sick its like all branch and no growth and just isn't wanting to live I was so upset last night I damn near pulled her up seriously like grabbed her and was about to and stopped myself


so instead of rejuv'n her you left her on 12/12 in flower???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok rejuvenation is after the plant is harvested reveg is what I was going to do but I left her in flower based off the advice I got but she perks up then nothing I'm at a loss here


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Ok rejuvenation is after the plant is harvested reveg is what I was going to do but I left her in flower based off the advice I got but she perks up then nothing I'm at a loss here


To rejuv/reveg....you should have flushed all nutes out, gave her a small dose of veg nutes ,then put her on 18/6...??? so who said leave her in flower...???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

Uh just read the damn pm I sent I hate I can't post pics I am so pissed without them I get shit for answers or nobody can help me so frustrating idk why I am even here..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Uh just read the damn pm I sent I hate I can't post pics I am so pissed without them I get shit for answers or nobody can help me so frustrating idk why I am even here..


You just need to slow down a bit rene....your mind is going to fast again....need to focus girl! Im not trying to piss you off just trying to figure out wtf is going on and you can make it a little confusing when you are not clear about what you are looking for?

idk....why im here either, but i am and i have no intention of running off or away....thought of it? but not going to.....anyways as i see there are many that need help here....in more ways than just Mj. And i will stay to help when asked..... if i can!!!

So i am here!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 12, 2010)

email the pic to me offsite and i will post them for u 



rene112388 said:


> Uh just read the damn pm I sent I hate I can't post pics I am so pissed without them I get shit for answers or nobody can help me so frustrating idk why I am even here..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think i made her mad?

That's a great idea fab....but not sure it's what she wants??? idk ?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

You didn't piss me off I just am in general sure I need to slow down but not like life has never been slow for me seems no matter where I go its a never ending cycle of destruction I work so fucking hard at every god damn thing I do and nothing not one fucking thing ever just goes right


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

Well looks like it doesn't fucking matter just got home she's dead so is the 3 I wanted to rejuvenate and my lst is next big one is dying yup grows over


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

fabfun said:


> email the pic to me offsite and i will post them for u


Ok lst pics have been sent the only ones that are doing well are my topped and lst 12/12 from seed I put them in reveg topped lood eh not a worry just not much growth but lst is has white and brown spots just started she has only received one feeding nutes 1/4th strength please save her


----------



## fabfun (Dec 12, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Ok lst pics have been sent the only ones that are doing well are my topped and lst 12/12 from seed I put them in reveg topped lood eh not a worry just not much growth but lst is has white and brown spots just started she has only received one feeding nutes 1/4th strength please save her


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you for doing that fab means a lot


----------



## fabfun (Dec 12, 2010)

no problem happy to help



rene112388 said:


> Thank you for doing that fab means a lot


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey lime ok back to bug you for more porn I must have it lol I have someone who wants to see your ladies!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime ok back to bug you for more porn I must have it lol I have someone who wants to see your ladies!


What you mean someone....YOU? lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 15, 2010)

ME pics of mee


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 15, 2010)

View attachment 1327907 WOooooooOOooOooo


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 15, 2010)

No lime I mean my best friend she joined yay!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> No lime I mean my best friend she joined yay!!


So...when do i get to meet this mystery woman??? and you say im holding out! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 15, 2010)

Haha she posted on my thread but her profile name is blondiechick so befriend her it will make it easier on her


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha she posted on my thread but her profile name is blondiechick so befriend her it will make it easier on her


Hahahahaha...really? lol that's funny is she sure that was a good choice of names? lol j/k but i mean come on she is asking for it just by her name no???? lmao.........I'm just teasing i feel pretty good since talking with you rene....Thank You for being a friend! and for this i will post a pic soon for you to see....but didn't you already see a shot?...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes but I believe my words were that pic will do for now and for now is over lol and yeah I know I tried to tell her but she don't care she is feisty worse than me and she is my woman and I her lady so she will be fine I notice I don't get much shit anymore lol its nice and ok ill be patient.....ok was that long enough??


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yes but I believe my words were that pic will do for now and for now is over lol and yeah I know I tried to tell her but she don't care she is feisty worse than me and she is my woman and I her lady so she will be fine I notice I don't get much shit anymore lol its nice and ok ill be patient.....ok was that long enough??


Hahaha good one!!! well here yah go....


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Awe lime thank you that will last till morning maybe  and yes was good right lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful Ladies gimmi gimmi


lime73 said:


> Hahaha good one!!! well here yah go....


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> Beautiful Ladies gimmi gimmi


It's just one raw? lol but thanks man...gimmi gimmi never gets! unless your rene??? lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Awe lime thank you that will last till morning maybe  and yes was good right lol


Always girl...you know it! there now for a puff.....lol aaahhhhh


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

Lime what kinda light do you use?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

150 w Hps...? lol almost the least....


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

nothing wrong with that  how many does it fit?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

just two at the moment....this one" Wonderwoman" still has main top too, has like 6 tops and lots on the bottom too hoping to get 2 oz from her alone...I HOPE!!! LOL I'd Be A Happy Camper If she Hit That!!!!.... and charlie is in the corner...the topped seedling, charlie is 3 1/2 weeks in now! doin a perpetual thing now? lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

Aww  .. . how sweet. may i ask what nutes you use? and how they have treated you. im going soil 1/2 of this grow and never have done it


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> Aww  .. . how sweet. may i ask what nutes you use? and how they have treated you. im going soil 1/2 of this grow and never have done it


Yes I name them....lol Gh Flora series 3 part....awesome so far, and also is the same shit as the Lucas Formula comes from.....Which I'm planing on testing on one, of two same strain and size cuttings.... after these are done ,the next go in and it will be a surprise to follow too!!!


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

do you use any stuff called kangaroots? some guy tried to sell it to me. so far i have ffof soil grow big/bloom and guano from my last hydro grow.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nope...just the 3 part and maybe only two soon....we will see! 

I try to keep everything to a bare minimum but trying to get the most from the least. If i get 2oz off this bitch .....Major success in my books?

I will experiment with those once i get more experienced with the min....lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

so is this your 2nd or 3rd round? Yea man im sure youll do it.  youll get more than you hope for that happened to me  i got 9oz 20g off my last 4 plants


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> so is this your 2nd or 3rd round? Yea man im sure youll do it.  youll get more than you hope for that happened to me  i got 9oz 20g off my last 4 plants


well i started with just one at a time and did a second one....but now i'm doing a perpetual.

I am going to try to get one in each month!

....so I guess this is my third and forth plant....hahaha

Shit that's a good haul!!! Awesome...and you use a 600 hps?


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 16, 2010)

600digital mh/hps dirring diff phases. got my 2nd 600 today.. to cover the soil ones ima have. so do you grow autoflowers? is that how you do perpetual? or do you need two diff grow rooms


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys, wassup? I'm off sick today so I'll hang out here for a while if anyone is in a chatty mood  

Yo lime, buddy, where you been? I see you less and less often here  Maybe the timezone shit... anyway, you mind if I will post a couple pics of my only remaining lady?  She's got the room all to herself now (and that little experiment of mine who doesn't really take any space  )


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

hey lime all I have to say sometimes less is more  btw I sent you my pics off site of heathers hope you will be the first besides me to lay eyes on them


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> 600digital mh/hps dirring diff phases. got my 2nd 600 today.. to cover the soil ones ima have. so do you grow autoflowers? is that how you do perpetual? or do you need two diff grow rooms


Sweet...doubling the lights up shit that will be a nice setup!!! i was thinking of getting a bigger light but not til i max out with the 150....just to see what i guy can pull with a little experimenting and stuff!

Nope....bagseed? lol from only premo smoke i saved! One veg cab ,so yah veg/flower room seperate....i built it originally for charlie!

which have the next few in for the next test and probably a scrog thingy too! we will see! I'm getting stoked because im putting everything i learned into play now! and i have a few monsters to come next....which ill try the lucas formula one one...a side by side thingy!!! I can't wait!!! wwwoohhoooo......its all coming together now!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Hey guys, wassup? I'm off sick today so I'll hang out here for a while if anyone is in a chatty mood
> 
> Yo lime, buddy, where you been? I see you less and less often here  Maybe the timezone shit... anyway, you mind if I will post a couple pics of my only remaining lady?  She's got the room all to herself now (and that little experiment of mine who doesn't really take any space  )


Awesome man....ive been in my shell for a bit? dammit...rene had to come a knockin....lol 

Anytime bro post away!!! pics porn whatever...i said this before didn't I??? sure man fire away!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> hey lime all I have to say sometimes less is more  btw I sent you my pics off site of heathers hope you will be the first besides me to lay eyes on them


Well thats what im trying to test....and i have been underfeeding this last few weeks .....crap! well not anymore!!! I'm uping the dose as of last week or so....

Yes they are looking better than the first pics you sent me....Awesome i hope they come around for you...+ vibes to you girl!!! or fairy dust...haha whatever you want to call it! So you will be germin a new one soon hey? fnA !!!

thanks for knocking on my shell again!!! sheesh men? lmao.........................Rene is the Best!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

sweet  



Here she is, I think I should find her a name.. any suggestions?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Yes much better than first pics lol now you see why I just want to give up! And I am not the best but damn close  and hey no need to that me I'm being selfish


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> sweet
> 
> View attachment 1328168View attachment 1328169
> 
> Here she is, I think I should find her a name.. any suggestions?


She is beautiful Man!!! Guess all that lst payed off hey!!! yah we can all chip in and spout off a few but its up to you...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

I never named my plants..  Problem is, she smells like a rotting corpse.. no kidding, it's like something died under it.. dunno if it's good or bad sign but she does. The guy I've cut yesterday,

PLEASE tell me this was a guy 

he smelled so fucking nice. It was like a bunch of wild flowers grew under it, but fuck I'm so pissed I had to cut it. 

I hope if my lady smells that bad, maybe she'll be dank... I don't know..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I never named my plants..  Problem is, she smells like a rotting corpse.. no kidding, it's like something died under it.. dunno if it's good or bad sign but she does. The guy I've cut yesterday,
> 
> View attachment 1328177PLEASE tell me this was a guy
> 
> ...


Personality....or your girl...Betsy, cuz your betting to see what you get from her...shit more than a few grams man try over an oz....maybe more if all goes well!!! we wiil see wanna bet-and-see...hence Betsy! lol

hope she doesn't taste like she smells....but a good sign of some premo dank shit if she stanks already!!!

Looks like a male but a little blurry...but almost positive a male ....got a clearer pic of the same point in pic...?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey herbal I think you must name her door nail dorothy because you said she smells like a rotting corpse ever heard of dark lotus??


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

Hmm.. these are all the pics I took of the balls, as I said my camera sucks pretty bad... 

View attachment 1328186 pretty much the same shit... but I can confirm it had clusters of small balls there on the tops... and absolutely no white hairs ANYWHERE...

so BETSY it is!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Lmao betsy sounds nice maybe I've been hitting the vape too much I love this thing! Anyway here is the song I was referencing not one my favorites but yeah I used to love this song now I realize I was really fucked up then lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha helps if I insert the link! 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=CA&client=mv-google&hl=en&v=J7N0u-0DD1I

Ok that means its bedtime lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Hmm.. these are all the pics I took of the balls, as I said my camera sucks pretty bad...
> 
> View attachment 1328183View attachment 1328184View attachment 1328185View attachment 1328186View attachment 1328187 pretty much the same shit... but I can confirm it had clusters of small balls there on the tops... and absolutely no white hairs ANYWHERE...
> 
> so BETSY it is!


Male 100% or a really good hermie! lol yah good call! thanks for the better pics....and if you wanna call her betsy...i would love it as i would be like.....hhhmmmm? idk part of her in some weird way lmao....awesome !


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao betsy sounds nice maybe I've been hitting the vape too much I love this thing! Anyway here is the song I was referencing not one my favorites but yeah I used to love this song now I realize I was really fucked up then lol


Hahahah stoner moment....the last one i didn't see either? hhmmmm....? lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm going to roll a joint right now. I fear that now you guys will go to bed and I'll be alone again


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I'm going to roll a joint right now. I fear that now you guys will go to bed and I'll be alone again


I thought you where already gone.... I'm still here buddy....i'll smoke too!!! wwwoooohhhooo!!! 

Did you see my last pic....of ww?

Did you start flowering her yet?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> I thought you where already gone.... I'm still here buddy....i'll smoke too!!! wwwoooohhhooo!!!
> 
> Did you see my last pic....of ww?
> 
> Did you start flowering her yet?


Yeah man she's in flowering for a week now. She's got quite a good amount of white hairs and she's growing like MAD. You smoke too? GREAT! I got my hands on some really dank shit, keeps my stoned of my ass for about 2 hours / joint 

I saw her man, she looks awesome.. I just hope I can get close to what you're having


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Yeah man she's in flowering for a week now. She's got quite a good amount of white hairs and she's growing like MAD. You smoke too? GREAT! I got my hands on some really dank shit, keeps my stoned of my ass for about 2 hours / joint
> 
> I saw her man, she looks awesome.. I just hope I can get close to what you're having


Sweet man...bet you are getting excited now!!! 

Yes i smoke of course? lol yah ts has a bedlock effect on me! knocks me out!!! lmao....maybe she was a bit too ripe for me....

I'm sure you will buddy in time.....takes a bit to figure out what they need not what we think they should get!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

hehe, well said. I've been blazed all day today.. will still smoke for a few hours then I'm done... work tomorrow..


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey guys how's it going lime what do you mean you didn't see the link the second time shows just fine for me lol time to smoke haven't yet so yay!!!!! Managed to save some the purple lights


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

sweet rene  enjoy the smoke! I'm blazed again, I have a friend over with some kind bud


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> hehe, well said. I've been blazed all day today.. will still smoke for a few hours then I'm done... work tomorrow..


Man everytime i smoke Twisted sis I fall asleep.....wowow....

what you mean kind bud? lol

Im not working today and am high right now.....so wooooohhhhooooo!!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey guys how's it going lime what do you mean you didn't see the link the second time shows just fine for me lol time to smoke haven't yet so yay!!!!! Managed to save some the purple lights


I got to the choice of songs but didn't show me??? idk im an internet noob...hahahah or just high? lol

What was the song called and by who?

Hahaha i can't find nothing!!! llmao................


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Man everytime i smoke Twisted sis I fall asleep.....wowow....
> 
> what you mean kind bud? lol
> 
> Im not working today and am high right now.....so wooooohhhhooooo!!!!



some really sweet strong as fuck bud


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

That's kind aahhh light....I like the way you put in now much Better!!!! PREMO-weed!!! Sweet!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol lime the song is doornail dorothy and its by dark lotus not one their best but if you can find we danced I love that one


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha damn it oh well haha I need to smoke more


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7N0u-0DD1I

I'm listening to it...but cannot figure how to get it to post .....crap!

Go it? i think??? let me now if this is the one?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Lmao yes that is and I must be baked I'm putting make up on lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao yes that is and I must be baked I'm putting make up on lol



Normally don't???

Thats the song...so i did it...kinda? lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

hey man you there or what?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Never damn near only on halloween and special occasions I think out of like 30 pics of me 5 have makeup...I prefer a more nature look I don't like my face caked with junk


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I prefer a more nature look I don't like my face caked with junk


I'm not even gonna comment on this one?....someone will im sure, i will bite my lip!...lmao................


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> I'm not even gonna comment on this one?....someone will im sure, i will bite my lip!...lmao................


Haha just being honest here and when I do use make up it the its very little lol don't you lover stoner rambles


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha just being honest here and when I do use make up it the its very little lol don't you lover stoner rambles


 





Originally Posted by *rene112388*  
I prefer a more nature look I don't like my face caked with junk


​
like this one...hehehehe


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey what's even funnier I just opened sisters drawer with hair stuff and her makeup and I'm like wtf idk what half this shit even is lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

Haha and typos they are awesome! Haha nice to smoke was dry a few days and my pl is kicking my ass apparently


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey what's even funnier I just opened sisters drawer with hair stuff and her makeup and I'm like wtf idk what half this shit even is lmao


girly stuff...lol yah know like most girls?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow to celebrate im gonna post some porn at 1000 post or just after!!!

What you think???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> girly stuff...lol yah know like most girls?


Haha yeah I'm not girly I just have girly tendencies occasionally..my mom told me on my bday she wish I had turned out like a girl she tried! But I can't be tamed lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> girly stuff...lol yah know like most girls?


Haha yeah I'm not girly I just have girly tendencies occasionally..my mom told me on my bday she wish I had turned out like a girl she tried! But I can't be tamed lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 16, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Wow to celebrate im gonna post some porn at 1000 post or just after!!!
> 
> What you think???


Do yeah can't wait must make it there lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

shit I fell asleep.. and I'm still blazed, this is fucking incredible weed


----------



## lime73 (Dec 17, 2010)

haha.........hey...no fair rene?

now i can only talk on edit post....haha 12....left to go!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey herbal how's it going sounds like some good bud you got we must get to 1000 posts so we can see more pics


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi lime I wants pics I need some tonight lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

few more posts


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Yup yup hey lime its fair you didnt say there were rules about getting to the 1000 posts


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

You lucky lime


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

At least I didn't


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Do this.... To get to 1000 lol yeah I've been huffing gas lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

we should just abuse this no rule time to get 1k


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Exactly herbal I did say I was going to bug the shit out of him!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

he doesn't seem to mind... YET but when he'll wait up... anyway, 4 more posts


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

He likes it when I bug him..I just love his threads and he has taught me some patience...I'm sad when he doesn't post  lime what about a new thread combining your topped and this one just an idea


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

One more post Rene and then he will HAVE to post up pics...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 17, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> He likes it when I bug him..I just love his threads and he has taught me some patience...I'm sad when he doesn't post  lime what about a new thread combining your topped and this one just an idea


just trying to get me to help....lol fine...one more!!! 

a new thread??? why so....just a thought...they are combined already....just not the thread...idk???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

lime73 said:


> just trying to get me to help....lol fine...one more!!!
> 
> a new thread??? why so....just a thought...they are combined already....just not the thread...idk???


Lol I meant the threads lol I know they are combined but didn't you make this suggestion to me as well  hey I like the idea..


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lime I'm going to do something for you I'm going to go home and take a pic of purple lights she is looking super frosty but still have to send off site


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

let me know if I can help rene with the posts


----------



## freethoughexchange (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey Lime, were passed 1,000 buddy. I'm just sayin'...LOL


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol glad someone said that  and lime sent ya a pic of my pl she looks better than ever!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

is he ignoring everyone again?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 17, 2010)

no .....? just transplanting my monsters!!! 4-Which you all will see soon as ww is done!!!
You all want porn?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes!!! Porn!! :d


----------



## lime73 (Dec 17, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Yes!!! Porn!! :d



Enjoy........


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Awe lime thank you I love the bud porn nothing better to wake up to lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 17, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Awe lime thank you I love the bud porn nothing better to wake up to lol



I was going to do it lastnight but once again Twisted sis knocked me out....next time i think i will harvest her a bit earlier ...so not so much couchlock??? yah more like BEDlock!!! lol

Your welcome...

but....i was thinking of stopping with this thread......? it seem to just be to long for people to follow....so....? idk

Maybe.... starting a new one but not to sure.....what you think?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Well lime that is why I suggested it same thing that happened to my thread way too hard to follow I just tell people look at the first page lol and scan if they so choose but yeah I'm starting a new one and think you should as well


----------



## lime73 (Dec 17, 2010)

well....................i'll think about it?

i def think that you starting a new thread is a good idea.....but keep it on track this round....always good to chat once in awhile but i think people shun away with too much talking and not enough growing.....that is why we are here isn't it....to learn and grow???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

That's true the problem was I couldn't post pics had to drive to someone elses to post and with work was too hard to keep up with people  but yeah I will just will take awhile and well either way ill always bug ya to see your grow


----------



## lime73 (Dec 17, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> That's true the problem was I couldn't post pics had to drive to someone elses to post and with work was too hard to keep up with people  but yeah I will just will take awhile and well either way ill always bug ya to see your grow


I would help if that is what you end up doing.... so you don't have to drive all over the country just to post a few pics....anytime rene....just let me know when you decide what you are going to do and how!!! I will help where i can?

yes you always do...i think that is the only reason that i have stayed so far..... is you constant bugging to see my girls....you have been a good friend rene...thank you


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 17, 2010)

Awe thanks for everything...hey don't read too much into the bugging I'm really being selfish lol I want to learn and growing is I think more of a passion to me then writing kinda stopped that but I just can't stop growing lol and I want to see what I can do under good guidance like I've found here


----------



## lime73 (Dec 18, 2010)

uuummmm.....thanks I think? Well passion is why i do it!!! and the smoke? lol

And you should not stop writing.....thats how you can express yourself and i know you can do it!!! just have to want to....just like anything in life if you think of it.... it will happen.

You should continue to write even in a personal journal for yourself! Doesn't it make you feel good.......even when you feel bad..... still can help at times? to just get it out on paper...........or? just so you know i saved your poem that you posted!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol you saved that I've posted a few I don't recall which ones but I have so many I love them mostly writing is very time consuming and most of my work was from when I was younger so I just tweak it now lol writing I know growing I need to learn


----------



## freethoughexchange (Dec 18, 2010)

lime73 said:


> well....................i'll think about it?
> 
> i def think that you starting a new thread is a good idea.....but keep it on track this round....always good to chat once in awhile but i think people shun away with too much talking and not enough growing.....that is why we are here isn't it....to learn and grow???


Yeah, that might be a good idea. Unless someone was here from the beginning, it will become very cumbersome to read and sift through everything. just my thoughts...

Rene...If I were you I would keep writing. You will be surprised how much it will just flow out of you if you right without deep thought or a topic. Some of my best writings come out that way. i think the journal is a good idea.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

freethoughexchange said:


> Yeah, that might be a good idea. Unless someone was here from the beginning, it will become very cumbersome to read and sift through everything. just my thoughts...
> 
> Rene...If I were you I would keep writing. You will be surprised how much it will just flow out of you if you right without deep thought or a topic. Some of my best writings come out that way. i think the journal is a good idea.


Well thank you both to be honest my writing does just kinda come to me never had to think about it however the time consuming part is actually compiling the book its poetry with a bit about my life and why I write as I do...I quite a bit because it is very hard to recount my childhood I blocked a lot out lol poetry natural the life story yeah not so easy and lime I vote for a new thread come on you know you want to


----------



## lime73 (Dec 18, 2010)

freethoughexchange said:


> Yeah, that might be a good idea. Unless someone was here from the beginning, it will become very cumbersome to read and sift through everything. just my thoughts...
> 
> Rene...If I were you I would keep writing. You will be surprised how much it will just flow out of you if you right without deep thought or a topic. Some of my best writings come out that way. i think the journal is a good idea.


Yes i have been thinking about this now for a bit...just was trying to keep the same thread figuring that people would be interested in someone who is only using a 150 w hps and trying to get more than 2oz/plant??? my first was 30 gm second was 40...so im hoping to pull more this time!!! Is this a far stretch of am i just high too much of the time??? idk ....just going with the Less is More theory??? we will see i guess? Thanks for the input freethought....i will def take your advise into consideration .............sounds good just wasn't sure if I should??? lol


Rene- transparent...was the one i saved! I think we block things for a reason....i went to a hypnotist to see if i could recall some of my lost memories, like all my childhood til i was about 10? but as i was going through it i realized that if i blocked it and still could not recall than there is a reason to keep it there/? idk just had this weird thought if i new would it make me a better person now??? would my relationship with my mother change for the better.....NOT if i new everything like being on meds til i was 11 wtf....riddlin? and valium ? can't spell em...lmao

So this has effected me through out my life as i couldn't remember who i was of my past....kinda sad really i mean who doesn't remember there childhood....must be the meds? this is why i do not like to take prescriptions for anything....not even aspirin....i will if i really need to but usually i need to be almost laying on the floor with a pounding headache before i will take one!!!

wow....listen to me talking about my life? wtf isn't this a weed site??? i'll stop now....but was good to get it out i guess....?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

hey guys good afternoon 
rene anytime u need a pic posted just email it to me and i will post it for u so u dont have to drive all over

hey lime hows it going how r the plants buddy




rene112388 said:


> Well thank you both to be honest my writing does just kinda come to me never had to think about it however the time consuming part is actually compiling the book its poetry with a bit about my life and why I write as I do...I quite a bit because it is very hard to recount my childhood I blocked a lot out lol poetry natural the life story yeah not so easy and lime I vote for a new thread come on you know you want to


----------



## lime73 (Dec 18, 2010)

Really good! thanks....post #1008 has most resent photos...


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks fab and everyone has been so generous to offer I just feel kinda bad asking you all to help me out so ill just wait for now I figure if anyone is interested they can ask and I will show the girls


----------



## lime73 (Dec 18, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Thanks fab and everyone has been so generous to offer I just feel kinda bad asking you all to help me out so ill just wait for now I figure if anyone is interested they can ask and I will show the girls


Hello rene this is why we are here remember??? to help where it is needed.....so ...........let's see what you got!!! or are you playing hard to get again....?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Hello rene this is why we are here remember??? to help where it is needed.....so ...........let's see what you got!!! or are you playing hard to get again....?


Lol well yes we are all here to help but idk just don't want to always bug you guys it may be awhile before I can so yeah I'm just going to keep taking pics and save them for a later date


----------



## lime73 (Dec 18, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol well yes we are all here to help but idk just don't want to always bug you guys it may be awhile before I can so yeah I'm just going to keep taking pics and save them for a later date


hahahahaha...yah you not bug??? lmao.......funny one rene..........

But that is cool too not like im trying to push you .....if you want to chill thats cool too! just opening a door so you don't have to knock, just come on in! haha

When you are ready im sure you will let us know, and it is a great idea to sit back take pics and do your thing without all the distractions....? but you could always start you toke and talk? actually no nevermind i like that you come here to chat.....no Don't start a new thread....lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wow........i just got to see one of my first clones( that i gave away to a Buddy....for Free!) under a 1000 w hps!!! and she is 2 weeks into flower.....AAA Amazing!!!! I can't wait to see her finish under that light then i will see, and have my comparison for the bigger lights!!! Nice to have a buddy that has the big guns to try to compete with.....ha ha 150 vs 1000....yah Right! but still it pushes me to go further everyday!!! He keeps bugging me to get a 400 or one more 150? idk....he said if i get the 150 then im still doing my testing but will be able to get more from two different flower rooms( same light just 2 separate rooms ).....

cuz he has seen my monsters .............and is laughing at me cuz im running out of room.....lmao.............


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes lime you need more space!!! Glad your clones are doing good!! I need to get mine closer to the light oh yeah I monster cropped and have 4 new additions to veg..hehe just never know what I will do and lime thanks you have really helped me! I would have given up if not for you but now help me with my lst girl!! She is discolored bad now  and yeah I only bug in aspects!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 18, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yes lime you need more space!!! Glad your clones are doing good!! I need to get mine closer to the light oh yeah I monster cropped and have 4 new additions to veg..hehe just never know what I will do and lime thanks you have really helped me! I would have given up if not for you but now help me with my lst girl!! She is discolored bad now  and yeah I only bug in aspects!


yah...i do? the height is not a problem this time....they are growing out more than up so to have them beside each other is crazy....they are going to be bushy monsters!!! so now you are growing! that's great to hear rene....if you like it just keep at it some do die some get sick some we hurt unintentionally but hey we all fuck up and this is how we get better at what we do!

Well i will not take that much credit but do appreciate the compliment...you are a friend rene so of course i would help you in anyway that im able too...and as for your ill one, is it bugs,mites bite the leaves and leave this mark and thrips too. if not either of those it could be from your water...possibly? ph amt of nutes...many things that i would need to know to be able to help you figure out what it might be??? i have some pics....but they are not close up enough to see the details....need a better camera girl....x-mas is just one week away!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes I do need a better camera but no luck there  and yeah Christmas has sucked for years! Oh well will have to wait and the lst one ok so I seen I have some gnats no mites I've been checking everyday I only fed her 2x so far 1/4 strength (botanicare) just ph water otherwise water is hard water sits 1-2days out before I use also can't spray ran out of neem and just got more money but store is closed till monday


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

i like these threads because i can come here and find out what my friends r doing



lime73 said:


> hahahahaha...yah you not bug??? lmao.......funny one rene..........
> 
> But that is cool too not like im trying to push you .....if you want to chill thats cool too! just opening a door so you don't have to knock, just come on in! haha
> 
> When you are ready im sure you will let us know, and it is a great idea to sit back take pics and do your thing without all the distractions....? but you could always start you toke and talk? actually no nevermind i like that you come here to chat.....no Don't start a new thread....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey fab how's it going?? And lime I did start a toke and talk only right now for me its all talk and no toke!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

well i will blow some in the wind for u should reach u right about now





rene112388 said:


> Hey fab how's it going?? And lime I did start a toke and talk only right now for me its all talk and no toke!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

fabfun said:


> well i will blow some in the wind for u should reach u right about now


Pretty positive that won't help but thanks anyway


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

just inhale u never know 




rene112388 said:


> Pretty positive that won't help but thanks anyway


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Wish it did fab I tried but no good  oh well only 2 hrs till I can sneak off and roll up a j...lime just so ya know buddy I think I'm going to take a break from riu idk if I will be back or not if you want to talk email me as ill be ignoring riu if you lost the email pm and ill give it to you everyone take care


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

why take a break just do like me lately lay back and read and comment occasionally 



rene112388 said:


> Wish it did fab I tried but no good  oh well only 2 hrs till I can sneak off and roll up a j...lime just so ya know buddy I think I'm going to take a break from riu idk if I will be back or not if you want to talk email me as ill be ignoring riu if you lost the email pm and ill give it to you everyone take care


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Look this site used to be a great escape for me when I'm with my plants or talking about them it used to be such a free feeling I don't have that anymore I've lost all knowledge I used to have about growing I want away from here plain and simple most you have my email if you have even a bit of respect for me you won't guilt me in to staying here anymore I need me time no distractions at all!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 18, 2010)

ok do what u feel you have to do for you



rene112388 said:


> Look this site used to be a great escape for me when I'm with my plants or talking about them it used to be such a free feeling I don't have that anymore I've lost all knowledge I used to have about growing I want away from here plain and simple most you have my email if you have even a bit of respect for me you won't guilt me in to staying here anymore I need me time no distractions at all!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks fab just need some time for me...if it weren't for all this snow I'd have taken my much needed away time already but no somebody wouldn't let me sleep in my truck lol


----------



## BlondieChick (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok well.. I got to here heather.. but other then that nope Im a blonde. is it just a reply and posting type deal and even then like im thus far only getting notifications for when people post on my profile or whatever it is, so how do i know that ppl reply on urs.. an where?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 18, 2010)

BlondieChick said:


> Ok well.. I got to here heather.. but other then that nope Im a blonde. is it just a reply and posting type deal and even then like im thus far only getting notifications for when people post on my profile or whatever it is, so how do i know that ppl reply on urs.. an where?


Ok doll let me try to help I linked you here because lime wants to meet you! Haha so devious plans one and 2 complete lol I started a toke and talk for you click on my profile name then go to view posts find renes random rambles and I will explain more there but we have to get you ro 10 posts and this will be easier because then we can pm lol....and hi lime sorry just had to get her here lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

No problem....Welcome to Riu Blondie??? nice name....lol Nice to meet you.......

Yah it is all in your setting when you subscribe to a thread it will ask you how you would like to be notified. but yah you need more post girl!!!

What there is a new thread rene??? where's the link???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lmao haven't got that far lime! Bad day!!! Ok ill see what I can do let me track down blondie and really for as brilliant as this girl is she you can tell she is a blonde! Great she's going to kick my ass for that one!


----------



## BlondieChick (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok ok.. gimmie a minute to catch up and then i can potentially socialize more. ello lime


----------



## BlondieChick (Dec 19, 2010)

...ok it says find all posts.. would it be there somewhere? it was just giving me the postings from this. is that what i want?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lmao ok I got the link but I wasn't going to post it!!! Here ya go

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/393730-renes-random-rambles-new-post.html


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

BlondieChick said:


> ...ok it says find all posts.. would it be there somewhere? it was just giving me the postings from this. is that what i want?


Yes honey but I liked you in my last post follow that I don't want to completely steal limes thread I do that enough!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Awe lime did ts knock you out again??? I wasn't going to link people to my toke and talk because I wanted to prove to you nobody posts unless I whine lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

no...well yes but im up now??? where did everyone go...it almost like you wait til im off then get the party going....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Not at all lime just started I'm at the bar!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey friends, how's everyone? lime i see you have a new girl here, you little devil you :d Sorry I've been absent for a bit.. I finally got my Swedish girl over for some crazy time... all good here?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Hey friends, how's everyone? lime i see you have a new girl here, you little devil you :d Sorry I've been absent for a bit.. I finally got my Swedish girl over for some crazy time... all good here?


good...man everytime i try to say hi to her she is off??? lol not my woman,,,,rene's??? lmao........hows your plant?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey herbal how's it going!! Where lime hiding he's going to make me track him down lol hey lime you should post a glimpse at heathers hope


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Of course lime your post beats mine lol and yup that's my woman!! Has been 14yrs


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey herbal how's it going!! Where lime hiding he's going to make me track him down lol hey lime you should post a glimpse at heathers hope


the little seedlings?...just making sure....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes that was just hours after they popped!! I think they are pretty good because never had any look that good lol maybe others sucks idk


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yes that was just hours after they popped!! I think they are pretty good because never had any look that good lol maybe others sucks idk


At Rene's request..............!!! Enjoy....new hope after all!!! WWhhooohhoooo!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lmao thanks lime your a sweetheart ok maybe ill bug a bit to post pics


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao thanks lime your a sweetheart ok maybe ill bug a bit to post pics


Anytime....It is no problem for me?

I like taking photos too and posting when people ask!......and they look beautifully GREEN...wow! good job so far.......


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Eh still feel bad though


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your out.... and feel bad ? about.............?


Where did herb go he better be getting some!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol about making you do my work


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh and btw lime for the record I have my toke and talk and still come here


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 19, 2010)

wow you guys are chatty today  My girl is fine, today I'll take some pics to show you but first of all I need to tie her down again... she's stretched like crazy! but I can see the flowering in progress


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> wow you guys are chatty today  My girl is fine, today I'll take some pics to show you but first of all I need to tie her down again... she's stretched like crazy! but I can see the flowering in progress


Lmao ok I'm drunk I forgot I was replying and lost my phone in the snow! Haha how's it going herbal what lime posted was a sneak peek what's to come from me I bred those babies


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 19, 2010)

really? sweet I can't wait to see the outcome. I'm becoming increasingly interested in breeding. I'm really pissed off killing that male plant I had. It was extremely bushy and smelled like candy. I could have take a clone from my girl and use some polen on it... now I feel super bad about this.. :S Next time!  You're drunk? I hate drinking, but I'm high as fuck myself right now so it's all good! Wake'n Bake!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lmao its 3am here!! Well almost but I'm a super fun drunk and well I don't drink anymore for good reason but I needed one tonight and paid off won't another 50 buck whhoooo!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> really? sweet I can't wait to see the outcome. I'm becoming increasingly interested in breeding. I'm really pissed off killing that male plant I had. It was extremely bushy and smelled like candy. I could have take a clone from my girl and use some polen on it... now I feel super bad about this.. :S Next time!  You're drunk? I hate drinking, but I'm high as fuck myself right now so it's all good! Wake'n Bake!


this is why i dont understand why so many want to kill them right away....think before you do? lol

good to see you are still up!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

lime73 said:


> this is why i dont understand why so many want to kill them right away....think before you do? lol
> 
> good to see you are still up!


I agree lime people shouldn't give up I've had my one over a year!! She want to die but I still haven't given up idk haha maybe I'm just crazy lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

I took a monster cutting from WW? and it is now rooted...21days!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

lime73 said:


> I took a monster cutting from WW? and it is now rooted...21days!


Lime NO FAIR can't say that and not show a pic I want to see...please please please!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lime NO FAIR can't say that and not show a pic I want to see...please please please!


??? well...i got 4 more that are allot bigger...or is it because it is ww's?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol I know your holding out on me not fair at least email me some


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol I know your holding out on me not fair at least email me some


No...i have mentioned them a few times but maybe noone believes that i have little monsters in my closet!!! i have allot of them plus one of Charlie which i think i will call CHUCKY!!! lol only 1 week from cut she is in the Humiditydome i Made!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

You keep telling me about this where are my pics! Oh and what do you think of my friend lime still going for the she is lying aspect anything I say I'm fabricating to keep her mental stability


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> You keep telling me about this where are my pics! Oh and what do you think of my friend lime still going for the she is lying aspect anything I say I'm fabricating to keep her mental stability


I will have to post some but i must wait....i cannot show all my secrets yet....ww is still not done!!! and charlie.....then monsters....then,etc etc etc.....lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

Wanna see a pic of the one i killed? taken @ 5 weeks into flower ...it did root but was not reverting....so i had to rip her out to make room....


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Well you know you could always email me some  would only be fair since you had me reveal all my secrets to you


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Wanna see a pic of the one i killed? taken @ 5 weeks into flower ...it did root but was not reverting....so i had to rip her out to make room....


Why wouldn't I!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Why wouldn't I!


It actually was starting to revert but it was taking to long and i already had 2 more bigger ones of this strain so.....Dead now!!! And yes i smoked it!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 19, 2010)

Haha and you tell me to be patient! Lol ok time to sleep night lime and thank you for the pic will do for now


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha and you tell me to be patient! Lol ok time to sleep night lime and thank you for the pic will do for now


ok i am but....2 months after it rooted is when i took this pic??? haha so i needed the room for the others.....and i have more!!!!..... so she was a good bowl...lol
....if people would follow my thread they would be able to see how far i have come in the short time ive been here...and i got a few more experiments to come yet!!!

Good night rene


----------



## fabfun (Dec 19, 2010)

yes you have come a long way when i first met u and reggae he said u spent so much time reading and learning u should have a phd in growing and it looks like the learning is paying off



lime73 said:


> ok i am but....2 months after it rooted is when i took this pic??? haha so i needed the room for the others.....and i have more!!!!..... so she was a good bowl...lol
> ....if people would follow my thread they would be able to see how far i have come in the short time ive been here...and i got a few more experiments to come yet!!!
> 
> Good night rene


----------



## lime73 (Dec 19, 2010)

fabfun said:


> yes you have come a long way when i first met u and reggae he said u spent so much time reading and learning u should have a phd in growing and it looks like the learning is paying off


Well i wouldn't go that far! but do appreciate the compliment......I have spent endless days, weeks and months....doing nothing but reading all that i can on the subject! I will never admit to what I actually know becuz I feel I am no better than anyone else, we all learn at different rates and times! I'm always learning what the limits are and have made many mistakes...which have helped me to better understand what i am doing!!! 

Mostly if someone says it cannot be done or why bother? I will be the guy to try it or do it even though someone said not too....I like to see for myself! Then i will know what I can accomplish! And all this info is paying off forsure....as the more you know the Greater chance of success....I am forever trying to push the limits of my plants without harming them! I just learned I was underfeeding my girls??? wtf....Here they look so Green yet im not reaching full potential!!! but I have recently started to up the nutrition now that i know im coming up a bit short!!! hahahah I have a buddy that has a 1000w hps...and in some sort of sick way i think im trying to compete with that....and im using a 150w This is madness....but I still try...and that is just me!!! lmao..........Less is More!!! I am still trying to see this and now im starting to see some major results, which can always improve!!! That is why I'm here to take it to the next level? Whatever that may be idk....but im going to keep pushing til i max out on the 150 hps then i will consider going bigger, once i see what the most is from a 150 i will get one more 150 or maybe even a 400? still undecided .....but it will come in time as all things do....wow listen to me blah blah blah.....UUmmm I'll stop now...


----------



## fabfun (Dec 19, 2010)

no dont stop 
btw cant say it cant be done till u try it and find out it can or cant



lime73 said:


> Well i wouldn't go that far! but do appreciate the compliment......I have spent endless days, weeks and months....doing nothing but reading all that i can on the subject! I will never admit to what I actually know becuz I feel I am no better than anyone else, we all learn at different rates and times! I'm always learning what the limits are and have made many mistakes...which have helped me to better understand what i am doing!!!
> 
> Mostly if someone says it cannot be done or why bother? I will be the guy to try it or do it even though someone said not too....I like to see for myself! Then i will know what I can accomplish! And all this info is paying off forsure....as the more you know the Greater chance of success....I am forever trying to push the limits of my plants without harming them! I just learned I was underfeeding my girls??? wtf....Here they look so Green yet im not reaching full potential!!! but I have recently started to up the nutrition now that i know im coming up a bit short!!! hahahah I have a buddy that has a 1000w hps...and in some sort of sick way i think im trying to compete with that....and im using a 150w This is madness....but I still try...and that is just me!!! lmao..........Less is More!!! I am still trying to see this and now im starting to see some major results, which can always improve!!! That is why I'm here to take it to the next level? Whatever that may be idk....but im going to keep pushing til i max out on the 150 hps then i will consider going bigger, once i see what the most is from a 150 i will get one more 150 or maybe even a 400? still undecided .....but it will come in time as all things do....wow listen to me blah blah blah.....UUmmm I'll stop now...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

how high were you lime? damn you wrote a lot, but I've read it all  You're lucky you have friends that grow. I only interact with this subject on this forum... Anyway, hope you won't feel jacked but here's a pic of my lady... maybe feed a bit of rene's desire to see green 



What you say?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao yup herbal it helps a bit should take a pic with the light off would be better how's it going


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

im always high....usually? of course it is always good to have friends! 

no worries man....I have stated before all can do what they like here....post pics shoot the shit....whatever is all good with me! it is good !!! post away!!!

She looks great ....but you only showed a peek!!! wtf.....j/k great shot can see her getting her shit on!!! awesome man!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao yup herbal it helps a bit should take a pic with the light off would be better how's it going


Hahahaha.....this is funny do i need to make a comment!!!

sounded weird no?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Hahahaha.....this is funny do i need to make a comment!!!
> 
> sounded weird no?


Lmao ok yeah guess it does sober moment I guess


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

haha, I don't have a flash on my camera so I can't take pics with light off. Or you mean even without the flash? This is about as clear as I can get them, and I noticed that it focuses easier if there is a light over them. Stupid iphones....


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

I can see it just fine.....rene is just picky! lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> I can see it just fine.....rene is just picky! lmao


yup I am this is why I'm single  finally someone listen lol but as far as my bud porn for that ill settle  jk herbal does look good but I suggest getting a lamp maybe just for the sake of pics just an idea


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

she wants to see green..........it takes a bit to figure out lighting and stuff to get the right pics( i take lots look at them see what needs to change to get the right color light and all that).... but im sure he'll get it soon....as rene will be on you about this....especially during later flowering!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll buy a god damn camera for the sake of pics  I need some $$ tho'  do you guys think these will turn into some phatt nuggs?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao I keep saying the same herbal I'm about to go kick the exs teeth in to get my camera back lime is the picky one don't let him fool ya it is his words I was using  I'm off to my thread for a random ramble vent irritated now!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

don't be irritated  Find a MAN! that will get your mind off things... and a


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I'll buy a god damn camera for the sake of pics  I need some $$ tho'  do you guys think these will turn into some phatt nuggs?


how many cfl's you got on her....are there some on the sides too?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

there are 4 total, and I think in a couple days I'll add another 2 or 4. Right now they are placed at diferent levels on top of the plant, but the penetration is good since the plant is still so short. I think I will have to tie her down ONE more time...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

how tall is she...sorry how short? lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> how tall is she...sorry how short? lol



About
|
|
|
|
|
THIS tall!  Just kidding, I have no idea... it's a 5 kg pot she's in, and here's a pic of her full:

View attachment 1335719

She stretched a lot now, but all these branches I can tie down again and get her back to pot level.. a few inches... lights are just a few cm higher than before...


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Gorgeous herbal lol glad I stayed up to see lol I should be asleep


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Gorgeous herbal lol glad I stayed up to see lol I should be asleep


*blushing* thanks a lot. The more I look at it, the more I like it myself  Still, after next round of LST I'm thinking a perfect circle (even if it's made out of elongated branches) it will still be a nice clean circle  Any idea how much I can pull of this one?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> *blushing* thanks a lot. The more I look at it, the more I like it myself  Still, after next round of LST I'm thinking a perfect circle (even if it's made out of elongated branches) it will still be a nice clean circle  Any idea how much I can pull of this one?


Around .....depends if it goes all the way in a full circle or half....just kidding....lol idk??? Why don't you do a "Betsy Guess Final Weight Game" , post or thread??? something like this but you have to give measurements or a lighter or pop can to help estimate size? thats why i asked how tall is she?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Can't say herbal and btw speaking of circle lst work did me in again she is all droppy forgot to water her damn it  idk if she will perk up she looks pretty bad!! But lime I forgot to tell you I emailed you another pic of pl she is amazing me more everyday!! Think you may like this pic let me know post and share with herbal if you choose


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

once I get to her I'll take some pics near a ruler or my lighter... and I'll post again. If you can help keep the pool alive, I'll create one then


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Can't say herbal and btw speaking of circle lst work did me in again she is all droppy forgot to water her damn it  idk if she will perk up she looks pretty bad!! But lime I forgot to tell you I emailed you another pic of pl she is amazing me more everyday!! Think you may like this pic let me know post and share with herbal if you choose


yes lime, post and share with herbal


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> yes lime, post and share with herbal


Lmao I like this comment glad to see someone is interested besides lime. She is my pride and joy I'm going to monster crop her


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Can't say herbal and btw speaking of circle lst work did me in again she is all droppy forgot to water her damn it  idk if she will perk up she looks pretty bad!! But lime I forgot to tell you I emailed you another pic of pl she is amazing me more everyday!! Think you may like this pic let me know post and share with herbal if you choose


As long as the main stem is still standing she will bounce back.....one guy hear had this too and after 15 min it perked back up but water ASAP....now!!!

My bro too....missed one day to long same thing it bounced back!!!


At Rene's Request.......Enjoy...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

wow that purple queen looks BOMB! I bet those are some nice dense rock hard buds  How far along is she?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> wow that purple queen looks BOMB! I bet those are some nice dense rock hard buds  How far along is she?


Umm I don't even remember at this point lol I think she's been in flower since august buds are super dense I love it!! And I harvested and put her back and she is just thriving!! And lime actually at your request kinda you kept bugging to let me have you guys post for me lol maybe I can't resist lol but yeah love my purple girl amazing smoke!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

damn I wish we could trade... I REALLY got to save up some cash to fly over to you guys next summer. Tell me a bit about the way u "re-flower". If this one will treat me kind, I'm planing to harvest and then put her back into flowering, but I don't know if I have to reveg and THEN re flower... or how...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Umm I don't even remember at this point lol I think she's been in flower since august buds are super dense I love it!! And I harvested and put her back and she is just thriving!! And lime actually at your request kinda you kept bugging to let me have you guys post for me lol maybe I can't resist lol but yeah love my purple girl amazing smoke!!


Love the purple......mmmmmmm

So this is you second flowering of her now? so no reveg....just back into flowering?

I'll let you answer herb on that topic...


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol well I have read many people do this tops were so heavy that it was falling over so I chopped the top and all big buds leaving only ones about dime size few quarter sized how they are just growing like crazy I think if I reveg after this the end result will be more tops its already starting to have more basically I topped her in flower??!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

Now that's what im talking about...Just do it!!! and you will see....haha love it ! so this will be second harvest then...... reveg?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol well I have read many people do this tops were so heavy that it was falling over so I chopped the top and all big buds leaving only ones about dime size few quarter sized how they are just growing like crazy I think if I reveg after this the end result will be more tops its already starting to have more basically I topped her in flower??!


what?  ...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

haha...classic! 

Haven't figured out how to read rene yet? lol 

basically she cut the tops off and threw her back into flower to finish up the lower bud sites....then from there she will probably reveg? am i close rene??? lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao lime exactly right!!! I just need you to translate all the time and yeah letting lower bud sites go increases yield and we'll shall see what it does for potency I have almost all amber trics now about to chop her again in a few days maybe


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

oh...  I usually find it hard to read rene's posts, but when I'm stoned as fuck I can read her just fine. Now on the other hand, I'm fresh and can't understand all she said  Anyway thanks for the translation, it sounds simple enough


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao herbal this is half the fun with me have to figure out the puzzle! Lol seriously sorry guys my mind races like crazy I'm only just now slowing down can't sleep though and work in about an hour and a half I will attempt to be a bit more clear for you all no promises!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

you've got no sleep tonight and you're going to work in an hour Rene? ... damn baby girl you really should get some Z's


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> oh...  I usually find it hard to read rene's posts, but when I'm stoned as fuck I can read her just fine. Now on the other hand, I'm fresh and can't understand all she said  Anyway thanks for the translation, it sounds simple enough


hahaha...that's funny!!! lmao........... reveg is a whole new ballgame, why not take a couple cutting/clones?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> you've got no sleep tonight and you're going to work in an hour Rene? ... damn baby girl you really should get some Z's


or you will be a grumpy bear!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao lime you are correct I'm not nice on no sleep sometimes usually I'm just blunt lol but I can't sleep I guess I'm used to running so low on it lately that my body didn't like the 9 hrs kept waking up last night thinking I had to be somewhere  now I figure why sleep shift is 2 hrs ill get gall up play some wii and come home maybe sleep


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

you really should get some rest... we need you here  I'm thinking that I don't yet know how to take clones or cuttings, even tho' I have everything I need (Clonex, rock-wool). Dunno... I'm sooooo protective of my girl since she's the last one I have.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Its actually really easy herbal but you want to take several clones as some don't make it and it takes time its really easy lime is great for advice there me I'm just starting but I am trying to clone in soil I may try to sleep if it makes you guys feel better I've been lying down while chatting just can't fall asleep been though like a quarter as well


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

As you see from my baby she doesn't have that many branches so I don't want to make them even fewer  What I'm most interested now, is weather or not I should trim the undergrowth, given the fact that I'm keeping the plant itself pretty low...


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Well herbal cuttings don't have to be very big at all can be tiny little branches think you are worrying to much your girl is looking good I find my best results are when I just do what feels right with her?? Idk how to make that last statement understandable lol but think I'm doing better!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't see tiny little branches there... it's all so mixed up  but yes I fully understand your last statement


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> you really should get some rest... we need you here  I'm thinking that I don't yet know how to take clones or cuttings, even tho' I have everything I need (Clonex, rock-wool). Dunno... I'm sooooo protective of my girl since she's the last one I have.


all the more reason to take a cutting of her to keep her going....what if she is the best smoke you ever tried in the world!!! you would kick yourself in the butt if you did not keep her going!! 

rene....you are doing well for no sleep?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> As you see from my baby she doesn't have that many branches so I don't want to make them even fewer  What I'm most interested now, is weather or not I should trim the undergrowth, given the fact that I'm keeping the plant itself pretty low...



i see a few branches for cuttings??? are we looking at the same picture? you have many???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Awe thanks lime just used to it lately terrible insomnia when I don't have someone to cuddle with lol yup girl moment there! And yeah lime I was thinking the same he has plenty to work with


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> i see a few??? are we looking at the same picture? you have many???


many? there's like 7 tops, tops


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

bottoms are better to take a cut from as they tend to root easier....they are the older branches at the very bottom....leave the tops for buds, take cuttings from lower branches.....only have to be 2-4" to clone. do you have a dome to keep humidity upto 95-100% for first 3-5 days then you will tapper off to 80% til they root.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Its actually really easy herbal but you want to take several clones as some don't make it and it takes time its really easy lime is great for advice there me I'm just starting but I am trying to clone in soil I may try to sleep if it makes you guys feel better I've been lying down while chatting just can't fall asleep been though like a quarter as well


Shit you need some Twisted sis....she is the first weed ever to make me sleep!!! everytime too!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao lime I've been smoking more of you and my pl and my hash its not working!! Yeah ex has been bringing me more that lime stuff lately every time I smoke I think of you?! Its odd lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao lime I've been smoking more of you and my pl and my hash its not working!! Yeah ex has been bringing me more that lime stuff lately every time I smoke I think of you?! Its odd lol


thinking of me ....or smoking me?

well you pl should have a good couch lock from all the time to finish?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> thinking of me ....or smoking me?
> 
> well you pl should have a good couch lock from all the time to finish?


We have been over this lol don't say smoking ya mind goes right to the gutter lol and I'm dying to get lucky and get a seed out of it


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

You think of lime when you smoking now?  u2 should get a room soon  love is the air, or sex is anyway


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> We have been over this lol don't say smoking ya mind goes right to the gutter lol and I'm dying to get lucky and get a seed out of it


ok i have to here..........dirty girl!!! you want a baby? lol

i know i know the mj! haha just had to though you kinda said it!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> You think of lime when you smoking now?  u2 should get a room soon  love is the air, or sex is anyway


lmao/.............no ? this is all ...........wait hhhmmmm....j/k she was talking about mj not me!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

no reply from Rene... I think we should wait for her reply on this, dude you may be surprised  hahaha I'm just in the mood to flame


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> lmao/.............no ? this is all ...........wait hhhmmmm....j/k she was talking about mj not me!!!


Lmao didn't even catch that!!! Opps


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol herbal I'm getting in the shower hence no replies for a few


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

shes gotta take a cold shower now!!! nice...ha

herb....do you have a dome?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

what?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> shes gotta take a cold shower now!!! nice...ha
> 
> herb....do you have a dome?



Ah a dome for keeping humidity levels up. Nope I don't. Any ideas on how to build one?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> what?


she is going for a shower so she will not be able to reply for a few min ? lol

oopps.....use a plastic party cup for each one.... or plastic 2L pop bottle cut in half as a cover?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao nope no cold shower needed it cold already need warmth lol and if ya must know I was already in the shower I just stop to let the conditioner sit silky hair  how's it feel you both got to shower with me lol but I'm interested about the humidity dome on a serious note


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao nope no cold shower needed it cold already need warmth lol and if ya must know I was already in the shower I just stop to let the conditioner sit silky hair  how's it feel you both got to shower with me lol but I'm interested about the humidity dome on a serious note


What's a humidity dome......? sorry off track.....


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

lime73 said:


> she is going for a shower so she will not be able to reply for a few min ? lol
> 
> oopps.....use a plastic party cup for each one.... or plastic 2L pop bottle cut in half as a cover?


I think I can do the humidity dome shit, but won't it need a lot of light as well?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn can't really see those pics well on here lol I'm going to have to find a computer...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I think I can do the humidity dome shit, but won't it need a lot of light as well?


nope just one cfl or a 6500k flur about 10-12" away to start first week then move closer each day or so


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Damn can't really see those pics well on here lol I'm going to have to find a computer...


Its a cigar display case from a retail store...they where going to toss it and i was like hhhmmmm i could make use of it!!! and it even still had the blue protective wrap on it so really it was new! clear plexi! all around perfect for letting light in.....just put an airstone on bottom in a tray for humidity....stays at 95%/temp 26C....perfect for cuttings....i also use a tray too when i need to take more than a few!!! this one is great for upto 6 or so....even has an adjustable shelf inside that i can adjust at 1" intervals....2 shelves if needed....pretty cool really! i see things differently sometimes!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

That's awesome lime so btw bad new sick girl is just too gone tired to save her but I cant I can salvage the buds so she will now become muffins and truffles


----------



## lime73 (Dec 20, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> That's awesome lime so btw bad new sick girl is just too gone tired to save her but I cant I can salvage the buds so she will now become muffins and truffles


sad and happy all in one sentence....sorry to hear that....but you can always get more down the road maybe something even better! think positive cuz it is just a weed...we can get more, one way or another!!! but the muffins sounds good, truffles never had one???

But you do have more on the way so not all is lost!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Exactly well I have been spending a lot of time in the cooking with cannabis section here and I'm digging it I love to cook and love mj so why not combine?! And on yes many more to come btw I'm taking pl clones but still want reveg lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry I've been away guys, had 2 meetings... have you guys gone to bed already?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol nope at work herbal


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

shit.. you still standing rene? usually after a sleepless night I go pretty bad, I turn into a mofo, I'm rude... bla bla, HULK SMASH!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Lmao yeah that's me a lot too normally but yup I'm standing and playing wii lol perks of the job I have the best worst jobs ever lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

you caring for someone now?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> you caring for someone now?


That I am its all I do  and what I do best imo she is completely paralyzed and can't play the wii but laughs at it and enjoy to watch people I have 8 clients all together...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 20, 2010)

mj patients? or regular?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 20, 2010)

Regular have worked for a few who smoked actually kinda cool first time idk what to do when my client asked me to pack her a bowl I kinda stood there and she asked if I was uncomfortable I said no took it broke it up packed it in she says you've done this before care for some lol yeah idk what to do at all!! As she wasn't legal and that a big no no for my work the ones I come into contact with the use mj its just an us discussion


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> shit.. you still standing rene? usually after a sleepless night I go pretty bad, I turn into a mofo, I'm rude... bla bla, HULK SMASH!!


thats funny herb!!! and soooooo true.....


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

you guys awake now?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> you guys awake now?


hey man just dropped by your thread to pass you some rep.....since you missed me? lol notice your stat now?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol herbal I've been her I'm like the energizer bunny I just keep going...ok I'm terrible this this shit it never sounds right!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

yey one more  I'm getting famous  Thanks a lot for the kind words man, as soon as I tie her down again, i'll get a ruler or a lighter and I'll put up a poll


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

rene-mind is still in the gutter though???? lmao..........


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> yey one more  I'm getting famous  Thanks a lot for the kind words man, as soon as I tie her down again, i'll get a ruler or a lighter and I'll put up a poll


Sweet...!!! i was going to add it to here but thought it would be more fittingin your thread!!! she is looking great man! seriously!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol herbal I've been her I'm like the energizer bunny I just keep going...ok I'm terrible this this shit it never sounds right!!


Hahahahah...........lmfao.......nice!!! 

Thanks for the pic of your charlie...made me smile!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol herbal I've been her I'm like the energizer bunny I just keep going...ok I'm terrible this this shit it never sounds right!!


this shit sounds SO right  I wish all girls came up with things like this to say  I'm sorry I smoked in the morning before coming to work  Have you slept any since yesterday?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Hahahahah...........lmfao.......nice!!!
> 
> Thanks for the pic of your charlie...made me smile!!!


 Lmao thought you would like that!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Sweet...!!! i was going to add it to here but thought it would be more fittingin your thread!!! she is looking great man! seriously!!!


I'm happy you think that... today she has to be fed again.. she didn't get any water for 2 days, thus I can LST safely today  I wish I can make a nice round bush today and this will prolly be the last LST if I can level all of them


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> this shit sounds SO right  I wish all girls came up with things like this to say  I'm sorry I smoked in the morning before coming to work  Have you slept any since yesterday?


Haha what's funny is most of what I say I don't mean it like it sounds and yeah I slept for like 3 hrs I think idk kept waking up again damn insomnia!!! And I'm about to sleep now before I'm not so nice!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I'm happy you think that... today she has to be fed again.. she didn't get any water for 2 days, thus I can LST safely today  I wish I can make a nice round bush today and this will prolly be the last LST if I can level all of them


I can't wait to see herbal! I am beginning to be intrigued with this lst stuff..


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> I can't wait to see herbal! I am begging to be intrigued with this lst stuff..


I'm overexcited with LST as it is. Compared with my previous grow where EVERYTHING went wrong, this time it all seems so tidy and neat. I have increased darkness time to 13 hours yesterday, as I'm usually available to see her for 30 minutes into her darkness time so I'm trying to balance that..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

she didn't see herb??? post a few for her to go off to lala land with!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

Some of my LST work?  



Well this is it, only one plant over there  (except for the tiny little one on the right back corner)

Unfortunately due to camera restrictions I can't take clear pics of the entangled branches which are underneath


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hate technology lol!! I don't think my phone liked being in the snow or ran over!! And thanks herbal love the pics!! Wish I could rep ya lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> Some of my LST work?
> 
> View attachment 1337607View attachment 1337608View attachment 1337609View attachment 1337610View attachment 1337611
> 
> ...


Man...i wanna rep you again for some reason....lol but i can't,,,,already did!!! but it's the thought right herb........ sorry man!!! those are some much better photos too!!! good work man,,,now im getting excited too!!! i can hardly wait to see her finish im sure you will be happy....and an oz sound like a good goal so far? but if you get those extras in i bet she will love you for it and show you her goods....hehehe


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

thanks guys, it really makes my heart go boom when I read the kind words about Betsy. I'm so glad you like her, and yes lime, I will be getting the new lights for her. I bought a ph measuring tool which doesn't work unfortunately.. but the good thing is it also acts as a light and soil moist checker, so now I know exactly when to water  (never had problems with this but yeah.. now I know  )


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> thanks guys, it really makes my heart go boom when I read the kind words about Betsy. I'm so glad you like her, and yes lime, I will be getting the new lights for her. I bought a ph measuring tool which doesn't work unfortunately.. but the good thing is it also acts as a light and soil moist checker, so now I know exactly when to water  (never had problems with this but yeah.. now I know  )


that's the Mj love buddy!!! thats good more light= more buds!!! go to a petstore or place that sells fish....they will have aquarium drop test kits for like 5$ its what i use and it ranges from 6.0-7.8 perfect for soil....and it works great for me so far....and im using Mg soil! ps don't trust the soil checker use as a guide but still check the old fashion way too!!! just to be safe!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

She is rooted Wooohhhoooo!!! and a baby mc-cutting too!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

wtf is a monster crop?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

1st is baby ww mc
and the other i killed!!!but i smoked it! hehe it was 2 months when i took that pic of the second one so it had to go! Rip --Rest in pipe!!! haha


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> wtf is a monster crop?


what do you see? lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

lime73 said:


> what do you see? lol


I see no pics or explanation... dunno if it's something wrong here..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I see no pics or explanation... dunno if it's something wrong here..


oh i posted a pic of her....it is a cutting from a flowering plant! so I know they are Females....lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

oh.. that's monster cropping. and what is it good for? you get a flowering clone directly in 12/12 ?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> oh.. that's monster cropping. and what is it good for? you get a flowering clone directly in 12/12 ?


yes it is....its not like supercrop? more like the title states....they become monster bushes....lmao....I have a few bigger ones that i will be posting soon.....??? These are "my little monsters"...you are the first to see my little experiment....well when you can see posted pics you will see them, that's weird....

no i revert them and veg for a bit to get them bigger first....but i was going to test that one originally but wanted to see what would happen and ....bam they are exploding out of my closet now so....i had to make room....the one i killed was taking too long...like 2months to do what ....nothing.??? im sure it might work but i would like a bigger bud than just a gm yah know...?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

aham I see... well maybe I will experiment with ONE clone from my girl, but that's as far as I will go  Please advise if I should cut the stem at the base or shorter? you can tell in the pics that having it LSTd, they are bit long... well they are very long, especially the ones on the bottom..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> aham I see... well maybe I will experiment with ONE clone from my girl, but that's as far as I will go  Please advise if I should cut the stem at the base or
> shorter? you can tell in the pics that having it LSTd, they are bit long... well they are very long, especially the ones on the bottom..


do you have root hormone or rooting gel/powder???

but yah you will want at least a 3"-5" cutting( some of it sticks in soil)...mine was just taken off the bigger one..as a test


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

I have Clonex and rock wool cubes...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I have Clonex and rock wool cubes...


is it a gel or powder....and yes the rock wool will work!

you also need a thermometer and humidity gauge of some sort, dome,...?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

I'll make that half plastic bottle dome  and it's gel


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

seems you are almost prepared! nice...

i was thinking and you inspired me for my original idea.....would you like me to test the baby mclone-12/12 and see if it will continue to flower?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know really... I might do that myself tomorrow... Since I only have one room to grow in, and the lights are 12/12 there, if I take a clone I'll just keep it there besides the others  

As for cloning, I can clean cut a small branch, and then immediately immerse it in clonex gel, then should I put it directly into the soil and water? (and over it the plastic dome)


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey lime you wait for me to fall asleep and then share your experiments no fair! *pouts and sulks away* no more porn for you I'm cutting you off lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I don't know really... I might do that myself tomorrow... Since I only have one room to grow in, and the lights are 12/12 there, if I take a clone I'll just keep it there besides the others
> 
> As for cloning, I can clean cut a small branch, and then immediately immerse it in clonex gel, then should I put it directly into the soil and water? (and over it the plastic dome)


cut at a 45* angle not just straight cut this will help , then place it in water for 5 min to soak up water then dip in clonex let sit 5 min , then place in rockwool, then straight under dome at 100 % humidity for first 3 days then tapper off to 80% ...temps should be 25C-29C.....place 10 " away from light for first week!!! just one cfl....doesn't need strong light til it roots!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime you wait for me to fall asleep and then share your experiments no fair! *pouts and sulks away* no more porn for you I'm cutting you off lol


haha....i didn't wait for you to fall asleep....i told you if people would follow they will see my little creations....you still get to see them! you are usually the first to see ww so just thought i would share at that moment cuz it rooted and herb was asking so i showed him but i do not think he saw them yet so you still where the first to see my little monster experiment....got a few bigger ones that i will show off soon as ww is done!!! they are next!!!

you are really the only one who is following rene...( herb is starting too)...so i would not get too mad at me....cut me off yah, you would be cutting yourself off, if you did !!! that was just the small one i saved showing the bigger ones for you, i know you'll like it!!! but you cut me off???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

lime73 said:


> haha....i didn't wait for you to fall asleep....i told you if people would follow they will see my little creations....you still get to see them! you are usually the first to see ww so just thought i would share at that moment cuz it rooted and herb was asking so i showed him but i do not think he saw them yet so you still where the first to see my little monster experiment....got a few bigger ones that i will show off soon as ww is done!!! they are next!!!
> 
> you are really the only one who is following rene...( herb is starting too)...so i would not get too mad at me....cut me off yah, you would be cutting yourself off, if you did !!! that was just the small one i saved showing the bigger ones for you, i know you'll like it!!! but you cut me off???


Haha lime just had to pick on you as I've been dying to see I've list 2 clones so far thought maybe I could save them if I cloned but no luck 2 seem to be doing ok we will see oh yeah and I wouldn't cut ya off for that lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey lime guess what guess what guess what!!!! I'm so happy rene finally got her way!!! Sis told me today I'm getting a new camera for christmas I was being a humbug as she puts it lol but yay first thing I'm doing when I get it is running home and getting you a pic lime!!! Of the ladies I figured with my last few posts I should specify 

Ok so I realized after I posted that wasn't any better figured I'd leave it though!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime guess what guess what guess what!!!! I'm so happy rene finally got her way!!! Sis told me today I'm getting a new camera for christmas I was being a humbug as she puts it lol but yay first thing I'm doing when I get it is running home and getting you a pic lime!!! Of the ladies I figured with my last few posts I should specify
> 
> Ok so I realized after I posted that wasn't any better figured I'd leave it though!


that's good news rene....now you can take some better photos! now we will see all the detail not just a tease.........


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes you will sister set it all up I love her I've been whining and the other night and she went with mom set it up with the one the store workers and I shall have my camera yay those positive vibes work!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 21, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yes you will sister set it all up I love her I've been whining and the other night and she went with mom set it up with the one the store workers and I shall have my camera yay those positive vibes work!


just had to think of it and put it out there!!! see it can work? keep those positive vibes going and your whole life can change for the better....just takes time dedication and patients!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 22, 2010)

hey guys sorry I didn't post anything for so many hours... I broke up with my girlfriend yesterday.. I'm pretty much destroyed right now


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> hey guys sorry I didn't post anything for so many hours... I broke up with my girlfriend yesterday.. I'm pretty much destroyed right now


sorry to here man........... are you ok.....you could pm me if you like? i don't mind!!! 

ive also been through hell .............and back too bro.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey herbal sorry to hear that but I thought you wanted it?? And yeah limes great to talk to I was just bitching about my ex lol ill smoke this bowl for you herbal


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey herbal sorry to hear that but I thought you wanted it?? And yeah limes great to talk to I was just bitching about my ex lol ill smoke this bowl for you herbal


Yah...i wanted that too with my ex aswell but it still hurts! 

I broke it off with her and still i was depressed for along time after!!! love/hate seems to follow suit!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

lime73 said:


> Yah...i wanted that too with my ex aswell but it still hurts!
> 
> I broke it off with her and still i was depressed for along time after!!! love/hate seems to follow suit!!!


Yes it does  I guess with me I had some happiness and I definitely ended that one lol but your right it does and doesn't change the point we are here if you need to talk herb


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks guys, just arrived at work... I'm fucking destroyed.. I need a lot of communication I guess. I'm going crazy.... (too much "I"s)


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> thanks guys, just arrived at work... I'm fucking destroyed.. I need a lot of communication I guess. I'm going crazy.... (too much "I"s)


yes herb vent away or ramble if you want man....no one will put you down or say that you can't here!!! well not negative anyways!

at work hey......talk about stuff that brings you joy man!!! wtf makes you feel good? i like to ralk about weed? but that's my thing....what's yours???


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 22, 2010)

I can find myself loving weed a lot, both growing and smoking. She actually blamed me yesterday that it's all I do and think about lately... wtf... I have a hobby... I actually started to feel guilty about that but wtf?!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

You shouldn't feel guilty herb imo in a relationship you should try to love what the other does just as much try to keep an open mind know your sad but maybe its for the best anyone who asks you to give up a part of you that makes you happy isn't good for you I speak from experience


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got told i play too much X-box....wtf ......i only play once in a blue moon....but when i do i don't stop for days at a time but come on im no video junky but hey....women will always find something to bitch about!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I can find myself loving weed a lot, both growing and smoking. She actually blamed me yesterday that it's all I do and think about lately... wtf... I have a hobby... I actually started to feel guilty about that but wtf?!


Don't feel guilty for doing what you love!!! just find someone who enjoys it as much as you....

speaking of women.....hey rene your single no? she will probably have a comment to the B comment?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lmao yeah women always bitch its true but too much xbox and growing?! Wtf that stuff fun! And yeah I am single lol men can't stand me maybe I'm not girl enough or too picky lmao idk


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao yeah women always bitch its true but too much xbox and growing?! Wtf that stuff fun! And yeah I am single lol men can't stand me maybe I'm not girl enough or too picky lmao idk


that was before i was growing....but if i was i bet she would have said it was that too!!! lmao............Women!!! 

I started after we spit....helped focus my brain....had to keep it together somehow.....maybe that how i excelled at learning everything i could about the herb...speaking of him!!! wtf....

Herb what you think man!!! I always thought it would be cool to date a female grower....that would be awesome in my eyes....to have someone to share in the growin and all that come with it too!!! 

are there any single ladies here??? lmao........


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

both.............lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

Lmao actually lime most female growers here I have come across are married or have bfs so kinda sucks for ya lol but their may be


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao actually lime most female growers here I have come across are married or have bfs so kinda sucks for ya lol but their may be


yah that does suck! oh well in time.......i got lots of it lately. lmao..............?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 22, 2010)

lime73 said:


> that was before i was growing....but if i was i bet she would have said it was that too!!! lmao............Women!!!
> 
> I started after we spit....helped focus my brain....had to keep it together somehow.....maybe that how i excelled at learning everything i could about the herb...speaking of him!!! wtf....
> 
> ...


Yeah man, definitely a girl to share your growing and smoking habits is a must now for me anyway now. This one didn't really share, but didn't tell me to stop either. She was... passive about it. and yes I believe that I overdid it with my plants, only because I didn't want to be around her. After our talk yesterday we both realised things, and of all the bad things, I also realised that she does love me a lot and it's killing me because I love her too. I wish I knew what to do....


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

Herb from what you have told me sounds like its for the best I will tell you only time will lesson that pain and its really hard I will admit I love my ex and yeah it kills me I know he loves me too even if he was a dick but every hear the expression if ya love them let them go?? Well sometimes you have to


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Herb from what you have told me sounds like its for the best I will tell you only time will lesson that pain and its really hard I will admit I love my ex and yeah it kills me I know he loves me too even if he was a dick but every hear the expression if ya love them let them go?? Well sometimes you have to


so true.. but for Christmas..  karma will turn against me so bad right now...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Herb from what you have told me sounds like its for the best I will tell you only time will lesson that pain and its really hard I will admit I love my ex and yeah it kills me I know he loves me too even if he was a dick but every hear the expression if ya love them let them go?? Well sometimes you have to


not just physically either! mentally too!!! 

What you mean herb you said it was your call right????....this is your battle in your head is all!!! stop fighting with yourself....(I do it too),,,, but thats not the point right now! 

Shit i think im, doing it now! lol crap!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 22, 2010)

man I'm not sorry for ending the relationship. probably I didn't make myself understood.. I'm sorry I left the person I love alone for Christmas... this has nothing to do with the fact that we worked out or not. It's been a while, and I love her and she loves me. Problem is, the relationship didn't work, and now I can't make her understand that, she's not talking to me anymore...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

yah im gonna have to post new ones soon.... enjoy for now!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 22, 2010)

poooorn man I love this, they look absolutely wonderful. I can't wait to get some buds on mine so that I can show off


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yay bud porn once again after I sleep lime I think your doing it on purpose lol god I wish my garden looked as gorgeous im going to have to remember to ask you some my questions at some point lol herb how are ya today??


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yay bud porn once again after I sleep lime I think your doing it on purpose lol god I wish my garden looked as gorgeous im going to have to remember to ask you some my questions at some point lol herb how are ya today??



haha.....not! i post pics when others ask??? and you don't so.......yah....lol 

yours can rene.....just have to learn how they tick....and what they need....! also learn how to read the plants, they tell us alot if you look for the signs!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey now I always ask lol but you won't show me what I wanna see...ok maybe I should just stop talking lol but yeah I need time them I will know what my plants need!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey now I always ask lol but you won't show me what I wanna see...ok maybe I should just stop talking lol but yeah I need time them I will know what my plants need!


 cuz you want to see it all....which is not a bad thing rene.....im just bugging you!!! like you do me??? lmao....oopps? my bad??? no if you stop talking then my thread would stop too!!!

yes this is true.....as i spend too much time with my girls.....i need a real woman to give all my attention too!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lmao not don't stop bugging me and if it makes you feel better nobody is replying to any of my threads lol don't care I'm happy here  all the bud porn I need and when I ask for it lol how could I complain??


----------



## fabfun (Dec 23, 2010)

no it wouldnt stop 
i care about the wild things u do with your plants
rene just makes more fun



lime73 said:


> cuz you want to see it all....which is not a bad thing rene.....im just bugging you!!! like you do me??? lmao....oopps? my bad??? no if you stop talking then my thread would stop too!!!
> 
> yes this is true.....as i spend too much time with my girls.....i need a real woman to give all my attention too!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

fabfun said:


> no it wouldnt stop
> i care about the wild things u do with your plants
> rene just makes more fun


Absolutely man......!!! 100% agree. just like the song...."Wild thing"....you make my heart sing! lol

Speaking of wild....fab have you heard of monster-cropping? as i have a few that i will be showing off soon as ww is done ! they are next" My Little Monsters"....this will get things going wild forsure....i thought ww was hard to train.....now im thinking not as hard as to train a monster!!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 23, 2010)

hey no i never looked into it i thought i might have heard mention of it



lime73 said:


> Absolutely man......!!! 100% agree. just like the song...."Wild thing"....you make my heart sing! lol
> 
> Speaking of wild....fab have you heard of monster-cropping? as i have a few that i will be showing off soon as ww is done ! they are next" My Little Monsters"....this will get things going wild forsure....i thought ww was hard to train.....now im thinking not as hard as to train a monster!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey no i never looked into it i thought i might have heard mention of it


Lol we just talked about monster cropping 2 nights ago proves you don't listen!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey no i never looked into it i thought i might have heard mention of it


Taking cuttings from flowering plants to create monster plants! awesome if you like bushes.....and they are bushy....seems mine are growing more in width that height....but im still not to sure as to the effect on quality yet but soon i will be able to answer this!!! see im learning a trick or two!!!

I got a few that are olack ready for flowering, and i took a few mc of ww and charlie too!!! so i will be alble to see this madness!!! lmao........I Love it!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol we just talked about monster cropping 2 nights ago proves you don't listen!


He did say men don't listen too!!! 

funny though......haha she burned yah fab!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

Well remember Cinderella....R.I.Pieces ha.....i took 6 cutting from her and 3 have just rooted!!! And it was a hack job too, but they are off so looks like she is not gone yet, wow now i got too many looks like i will be doing some experiments or something....i got too many now....and i never had the room before so now what am i to do???


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

You will have to expand lime


----------



## fabfun (Dec 23, 2010)

u sure that is what we were talking about honey




rene112388 said:


> Lol we just talked about monster cropping 2 nights ago proves you don't listen!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> You will have to expand lime


good one rene........so true!!! and simple! i did not want to go that route....see the problem i am having is that i am trying to hold on to all 4 strains....to decide which i want to keep but i cannot find it in my heart to kill it right off!!! i do not mind killing one or two to make room, but to get rid of a potential killar strain would hurt me! 

so.......this is my problem as of now!!! im trying to mc all 4( also taking normal cuttings too)... just to see if there is a difference in quality due to this crazy cropping, but i don't think it will be an issue, but i never thought that i would be able to do what i have been doing??? and now it seems i got too much happening all at once! yes i was thinking of getting one more light or expanding a bit but then what!!!! fuck i'll probably fill that room too!!! then what.....seems like a lame problem but for me it is only minor.... but still an issue day/day!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lmao ok so here's what I would do since I have already done that I have 15 projects atm and I had filled my room  so get what you need to cover what you got and mess with what you have for awhile till you get some space to make more creations lol did that make sense I'm stoned and tired and not reading it lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

lmao......yes i got it!!! i know how you speak now so no need to worry....i know what you are saying, im not herbie!!! lol

yes this is what i have been doing though im out of room and i just keep taking more cuttings so.........im crowding a few now but hopefully i'll get some shit worked out!!! i have to do something soon!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lmao stop taking cutting silly


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

lmao.........good one! but if cinderella had not come back i would have been ok! but now i got a few extra....so i will need to figure something out down the road.....it just gives me more options i guess......i will figure something out as i still have time!!
!
ww is getting close! charlie is looking great! never would have thought she would be get her freak on like this for what i put her through?.... but hey i'll take whatever she puts out!!! even though she has been through hell she is still doing it well!!! I'm happy that she is going to finish.....then...........we'll see what's Next!!! I think whoever follows will learn a few things with these next ones.....if it works, where the quality is the same but i get double the yield i will be very happy indeed!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok so here's how you solve the extras problem...give them to me I have room lmao I have 2 I don't sleep in my room...I am going to give the ladies the master bed for veg and other for flower I think..idk figure may as well fill the emptiness somehow..


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

lmao......sure come and get it!!!

sounds like your the one expanding!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lmao well you know me I can't make up my mind! Just a thought what you think?? But shit that means I need more money lol maybe I should get the this one back on track oh and!!!! Remember my rejuv projects I told you about I see new green


----------



## lime73 (Dec 23, 2010)

must be some big plants for you to give up a whole bedroom for....or allot!

green where? ........?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lmao well the 11 I had in flower only left a 3' space for veg lol they were some big girls all but 2 were taller than me so before they had the whole bedroom now I just want more space so thinking they need the big (so I can have more space to work...and the tree of sticks has 2 little specs of fresh growth starting I was about to toss thinking there may be hope but unless I expand I kinda nee the room


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 24, 2010)

hey guys how is everybody? All Christmasy? Still no updates sorry, my life is a roller-coaster now and I barely have time to shave  u2 doves OK ?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 24, 2010)

Surviving herbal and hey roller coasters are fun  always a hell of a ride..I'm off to bed we have pasted grumpy bear by far lol good night


----------



## fabfun (Dec 24, 2010)

then a grizzly bear and dont shave



HerbalBeast said:


> hey guys how is everybody? All Christmasy? Still no updates sorry, my life is a roller-coaster now and I barely have time to shave  u2 doves OK ?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey lime so since santa can't bring me what I want for christmas how about you post some pics of your little monsters that would keep me happy...tis the season for sharing  just a peek what do ya say


----------



## fabfun (Dec 24, 2010)

merry christmas everyone and come on lime give us a early present and herb u got any pics to give us




rene112388 said:


> Hey lime so since santa can't bring me what I want for christmas how about you post some pics of your little monsters that would keep me happy...tis the season for sharing  just a peek what do ya say


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh see now that's 2 for bud porn now you have to show lime you said pics are posted when asked for


----------



## fabfun (Dec 24, 2010)

oh he did? so its like movies on demand but better



rene112388 said:


> Oh see now that's 2 for bud porn now you have to show lime you said pics are posted when asked for


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime so since santa can't bring me what I want for christmas how about you post some pics of your little monsters that would keep me happy...tis the season for sharing  just a peek what do ya say


maybe you where bad??? lol 

i think i did show you the one little one!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

fabfun said:


> merry christmas everyone and come on lime give us a early present and herb u got any pics to give us


Merry x-mas to you all!!! early where you from? i never got an early gift before....? sometimes late, but never early....lol


----------



## fabfun (Dec 24, 2010)

i been real bad  



lime73 said:


> maybe you where bad??? lol
> 
> i think i did show you the one little one!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Oh see now that's 2 for bud porn now you have to show lime you said pics are posted when asked for


See you where bad! yes i did say this........lmao badgirl....haha well i'll think about it but what would you like to see?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

think she is being shy.....but here is my yellow leaf! since you are not helping me i have too many to decide myself? see not so green.....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes I did see the little one and me been bad not me I'm an angel  and hey I was busy making my residents mom smile lol


----------



## fabfun (Dec 24, 2010)

i want to see one of that bud i see behind leaf in the upper left corner 



lime73 said:


> think she is being shy.....but here is my yellow leaf! since you are not helping me i have too many to decide myself? see not so green.....lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yes I did see the little one and me been bad not me I'm an angel  and hey I was busy making my residents mom smile lol


angels can be bad too! lmao............good to hear you are in the spirit of giving....so am I but i did not know which one outta 1000??? help ....me decide then i can pic a few...?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i want to see one of that bud i see behind leaf in the upper left corner


well that would be a bottom bud since the pic is upside down....but i got a few on the top and bottom this time around.....I'll see what i can find for yah....sure you still want that choice of the bud porn fab????


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i want to see one of that bud i see behind leaf in the upper left corner


ok........this one? its a bottom branch!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 24, 2010)

no not if u got a better choice we want r presents lol 



lime73 said:


> well that would be a bottom bud since the pic is upside down....but i got a few on the top and bottom this time around.....I'll see what i can find for yah....sure you still want that choice of the bud porn fab????


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok fine you want my choice how about all you just post them all still like my choice lime??


----------



## lime73 (Dec 24, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Ok fine you want my choice how about all you just post them all still like my choice lime??


do you know how long that would take to upload shit ...lmao......you would be waiting til new years before they uplaoded! 

but i love your all part, but i had to read that sentence carefully.....i almost thought you said..." how about all you"...but seen it was just a spot where a comma should be....hahahaha or a period or something....good thing i understand what you are saying otherwise id have posted a bunch of pics of me! lol ?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 24, 2010)

take another hit bro lmao
we got all the time in the world even it i takes till next year



lime73 said:


> do you know how long that would take to upload shit ...lmao......you would be waiting til new years before they uplaoded!
> 
> but i love your all part, but i had to read that sentence carefully.....i almost thought you said..." how about all you"...but seen it was just a spot where a comma should be....hahahaha or a period or something....good thing i understand what you are saying otherwise id have posted a bunch of pics of me! lol ?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lmao didn't even catch that typo was busy fixing the others in that post damn and yeah right you wouldn't do that lime  and fab I agree with that we have time


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lmao random ramble sorry lime! So funny you all say I am confusing because I was told tonight everything I say makes perfect sense and more should be like me lmao that would be a great world!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

enjoy and hope you all have a happy christmas


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Who wouldn't enjoy that!!! Thanks lime will be wonderful now I have 2 of 3 things I wanted!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

and these are not current as i have not taken any since these......wtf??? its been like over a week now since i took those pics..huh...guess you have not been bugging me enough...hahahah

ps.whats the third thing?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

Well just cuz im feeling in the mood thought i would post a pic of the first one i did right before i chopped her .....this is where WW came from as a comparison? idk what you all think?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey I was trying to be patient for you!!! So you like the impatient me I knew it!!!lol man you always make me jealous!! I want me girls to look that good they are all sick they need some kind of attention


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Hey I was trying to be patient for you!!! So you like the impatient me I knew it!!!lol man you always make me jealous!! I want me girls to look that good they are all sick they need some kind of attention


Well what can i say? hehe so True you bring it out i guess look at me go.....so here is the cuttings i took awhile back....started a "Roots" thread on them but ??? well now is time to let them out!!! the 2 on both ends where from flowering plants(Ts/Unseen one) the six in the middle where from ww when she was only about 6 weeks but anyways? this is where i lost some of my potential tops for the test of what is better bigger cuttings or little ones ....the little ones did not make it i only kept 2 of the strong ones which ended up being the bigger ones of the six...so the second row going up+down...lol funny ? 

I wanted too see if flowering roots would take longer....guess what the flowering ones rooted 3 of 4 rooted first 8-10 days??? wow...so i got to see it first hand but anyhoo...just thought i would share since rene wanted to see them!!! they had to start from somewhere and here they are just as they where taken ,a few months ago....but they look much different now!!! well the monsters do!!! haha so the two on each or the ends are monster-cropped!!! my little experiment? lmao.......... this is why i say just do it! if you want an answer to a question the best way to see is to do it........so i did!!! when i was new at all this too!!! especially taking cuttings!!! well now SEE!!!! And love this technique that i kinda stumbled into....as i took them before knowing what would happen!!! learned as i went sort of speak!!!

And just for the record i took monsters of ww and charlie too!!! woohhooo!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yay its a start  and lime love your outlook that's why I follow your grow I didn't know shit about growing at all people laughed at me because they didn't think I could grow and ex and I fell apart last year because of the grow I have to admit that I fucked up a bit there he always told me how what I was doing was wrong stop experimenting listen to the grower we know I had a chance to have the grower of one the depensiaries come see my grow to tell me what I need to do what's the right way to grow and I went off said I just do what I feel because if I don't how will I know???shit I'm rambling bad today lol oh might as well add the funniest ex and me fight over the plants so he told me to give them o2 because they feed off it I always told him its co2 not o2 and he would say its the same thing and laugh in his face (yeah I'm mean) day we broke up he started again so I told him fine go hook up a bottle co2 to a person requiring o2 and let me know how that turns out idiot!! Anyways back on track love the little monsters now I'm anxious to see more!! And tomorrow you shall see a real pic of y pl


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Yay its a start  and lime love your outlook that's why I follow your grow I didn't know shit about growing at all people laughed at me because they didn't think I could grow and ex and I fell apart last year because of the grow I have to admit that I fucked up a bit there he always told me how what I was doing was wrong stop experimenting listen to the grower we know I had a chance to have the grower of one the depensiaries come see my grow to tell me what I need to do what's the right way to grow and I went off said I just do what I feel because if I don't how will I know???shit I'm rambling bad today lol oh might as well add the funniest ex and me fight over the plants so he told me to give them o2 because they feed off it I always told him its co2 not o2 and he would say its the same thing and laugh in his face (yeah I'm mean) day we broke up he started again so I told him fine go hook up a bottle co2 to a person requiring o2 and let me know how that turns out idiot!! Anyways back on track love the little monsters now I'm anxious to see more!! And tomorrow you shall see a real pic of y pl


yes its time that i came outta my shell! this is what i do so might as well enjoy it now...not tomorrow, didn't i say tomorrow never comes??? lol

my outlook is just fucking do it....as i did, i mean iknew how to do it just...didn't apply my knowledge! something held me back from doing what i love best!!! 

oh i got laughed at allot....i was on another site before here!!! it was funny how i got treated? like shit cuz i cared for something noone else did!!! they said that people don't care for something that will never produce!!! so i left....still have my account but i do not post pics i just go there once in awhile to ras a few people....they already judged me cuz they could not believe that i had green plants an i was a noob!!!i had a few odd leaves and a healthy plant but soon as i posted charlie wow what dicks! they said kill it not worth it!!! if they only seen her now? and i will not show it either....not there!they even started a poll and 89% said it is toast.....whatever as i got to see what i could do! shit now im rambling....am i in the right thread here???? hahahaha Sorry!!!

yah so don't let anyone tell you what to do you just need to take advise and do what you feel ,,,,just like you said it girl!!!

Funny story!!! lmao........yah ok thats smart one there!!! had too.

Thought you would be pleased....im still learning as i go so the best way to learn is to actually go through the experience....Life too!!! not just the herb...speaking of herb where is he....he owes me some porn!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lmao yeah where is he!! And yeah I know ex didn't like me saying that he is smarter you know his ged score prove that lmao funny because he scored higher in math but I taught myself algebra in 3 weeks so fuck him lol yes just do it I don't listen very well lol I take advice into account but I do what feels right!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

herb is usually up when you go to sleep grizz....haha he's in a different time zone than you/me! im sure he will be on soon!!! He owes me some porn after all this i posted tonight!!! lmao...........


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

im finally getting to see nute burn!!! wwooohhooo now i know they are getting it!

funny how i seem to be excited about nute burn but that is how to tell when they are getting it....

all cuttings are rooted and in pots now even "Chucky" charlie had two one angel and one little devil....haha this is why i like rene she can go both ways fast!!!

seems im taking one of each from each yah know.....soon i will be in a garden of eden!!! can;t wait.....to do a "Screen Of Purple" oh yah i said it PURPLE...SOP like i told regga.....he said i should do this so in lue of him here we go to the sea of purps...get it "whatsop".....hehe with 1 monster....lets see what they can do...or at least what i can!!! I love it!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lmao nute burn is good as you are right won't know till you see! Yeah well I know I usually catch herb when time to sleep...and see of purple I love it and btw not nice lol you know why I have a little project of the same going on I'm going for sop myself  oh and great news so apparently I dropped 2 seeds in to germ forgot about them tonight seen both spouted now I have to kill 2 projects but I'm ok with it heathers hope will be mixed with pl


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 25, 2010)

hey guys, still here? I had family over and my girlfriend was here and all.. I barely have time now to spoil you guys with some porn. I see you all missed me and I missed you too  

Here's a little teaser (I postponed smoking and everything else for these 2 pics) 



Ok... you like 'em?  I'm going to roll a joint now and get ready to LST, will take more pics before LST and I'm coming back! Anyone still here right now?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome man betsy is starting to become a Beast! look at all the pretty tops, and they are forming very nice Herb....and i love the pic with no light on you can see how green she is and no discolor or burning ....man and you where worried about having as nice plant as me??? idk man looks like some competition to me!!! you are doing an excellent job there buddy!!! thanks for holding out to post man....Merry x-mas and thanks for the present herb! perfect timing too....on x-mas day!!! yah i kinda jumped outta my shell there for a bit as you can probably see all the pics i posted and talking about all the things i got on the go!!! what do you think of it all?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm back  I'm finally enjoying a joint.. I didn't smoke in 3 days, that's how busy I was... I didn't even feel like it but now I'm enjoying it like kid enjoys his favorite toy gift on Christmas morning  I hope I won't be too stoned to LST... 

Betsy looks fucking awesome.. I will be very happy if she will keep it up like this. So far no burnt leaves, absolutely everything looks perfect.. only 2 weeks of flowering yesterday  in 6-8 more weeks those buds should be pretty big... if I'm competing with your grow man, I will be one happy fucking farmer! 

I'm going to read now fast through everything you wrote and will give some feedback  shit I can feel the high now.. so fucking kind bud


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hey herbal thanks for th bud porn I feel spoiled lol lime defiantly spoiled me  one day my lst will look that good one day..


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Btw guys I get my camera today I STOKED!!! I promised a real pic and I will have one posted even if I have to bring my computer to sisters to post she has internet no computer I have a computer no internet. Lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

sweet....now i get to see em(clearer anyways)......so does this mean you will be able to post pics on demand now....like you do to me?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

i always told her i can post them for her and then wouldnt have to go to trouble of going to sis 



lime73 said:


> sweet....now i get to see em(clearer anyways)......so does this mean you will be able to post pics on demand now....like you do to me?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yea I know you will fab and I thank you but with cam unless I find the sd adapter I have to come her (to sisters) to send them to you and at that point I may as well save you the trouble


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

no trouble at all 
hey i got a ideal can u take pics then put card in phone and email them
that way u get good pics and can still have me post them



rene112388 said:


> Yea I know you will fab and I thank you but with cam unless I find the sd adapter I have to come her (to sisters) to send them to you and at that point I may as well save you the trouble


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

If I find the adapter. Sure can  and it would be nice to save the trouble of driving to post them lol


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

what does your phone take a micro sd and cam a reg sd card 
i will look and see if i have a extra i got tons of micro sd cards so i might have a few adaptors
hey we got snow today a white xmas


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

That's awesome you get a white christmas fab  and phone takes micro sd and cam idk for sure yet haven't received it lol


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

i would guess cam takes sd 
and walmart has adaptor for 3 bucks http://www.walmart.com/ip/Link-Depot-Micro-SD-to-Secure-Digital-SD-Flash-Memory-Adapter/15074910?wmlspartner=aEmCFFmDduA&sourceid=41771199610411116292



rene112388 said:


> That's awesome you get a white christmas fab  and phone takes micro sd and cam idk for sure yet haven't received it lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks fab  and btw I got a snuggie I laughed my ass off..the wtf blanket!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

thats funny i showed it to my brother today lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y
[video=youtube;h05ZQ7WHw8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h05ZQ7WHw8Y[/video]




rene112388 said:


> Thanks fab  and btw I got a snuggie I laughed my ass off..the wtf blanket!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

did u bitch slap them i would for them thinking i would use it 



rene112388 said:


> Thanks fab  and btw I got a snuggie I laughed my ass off..the wtf blanket!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lol no I didn't I was like wtf are you serious sis says it will be great for when I beep button thinks I spend too much time on riu


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

fucking funny lmao


rene112388 said:


> Lol no I didn't I was like wtf are you serious sis says it will be great for when I beep button thinks I spend too much time on riu


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Well she is right lol I can't get stoned and next thing I know I've been staring at riu for an hour or 2 and haven't even moved lol yall keep my busy


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

it keeps me busy too 



rene112388 said:


> Well she is right lol I can't get stoned and next thing I know I've been staring at riu for an hour or 2 and haven't even moved lol yall keep my busy


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Here's another laugh for ya fab my nephew burned me niece made me a present but putting a bow in my hair and he asked what kind of present are you do you come with a receipt


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

wtf lmao 
how old is he



rene112388 said:


> Here's another laugh for ya fab my nephew burned me niece made me a present but putting a bow in my hair and he asked what kind of present are you do you come with a receipt


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

He just turned 8 on wednesday lmao I was damn near speechless! Told him hey someone may want me as a present he just laughed at me! Fucking kids!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

i will take u as a present but may need a receipt cuz u never know how a product will work 



rene112388 said:


> He just turned 8 on wednesday lmao I was damn near speechless! Told him hey someone may want me as a present he just laughed at me! Fucking kids!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Wtf now other twin just said he needs to take a pic of all us and mom says I think we are fat enough we take up whole frame and he says well I know but still!! Damn dissed by 8 year olds! Btw wheres lime did the timmies wear off??


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i will take u as a present but may need a receipt cuz u never know how a product will work


Lmao hey not nice!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Wtf now other twin just said he needs to take a pic of all us and mom says I think we are fat enough we take up whole frame and he says well I know but still!! Damn dissed by 8 year olds! Btw wheres lime did the timmies wear off??


nope! lmao.........just chillin!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Well that's good I'm still waiting on my camera lol its here but haven't got 2 minutes to open it and I'm getting grumpy lol I'm going to smoke


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

lmao.......fab needs a receipt??? 

wtf fab lol....where would you take her back if not satisfied with the product??? that's a Burn!!!

Btw i got a bean( just one ) how do you tell if it is a viable seed without germinating it? is there like a test of something to see? cuz i do not want to start another one! lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Well that's good I'm still waiting on my camera lol its here but haven't got 2 minutes to open it and I'm getting grumpy lol I'm going to smoke


hope its not a blue one grumpy bear!( he was blue-the carebear) lmao.........funny if it was but probably a pink snugglie?

what you waiting for go open it!!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

lmao better watch out she might get grumpy with us



lime73 said:


> hope its not a blue one grumpy bear!( he was blue-the carebear) lmao.........funny if it was but probably a pink snugglie?
> 
> what you waiting for go open it!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

I hate carebears!! They are evil and the snuggie is blue tie dye lol and camera takes worse pics than the phone


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

oh no she is the grumpy could care less bear duck lime now u done it neg rep


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

lime duck she said she was going to throw cam at someone


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lmao I can't throw to ga or it may be at you! Jk nope just got bad reminder why violence is bad


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

oh noes a blue tiedyed grumpy carebear


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn I'm bummed ill neve use this camera its megapixels and my camera is 4 so sorry lime you are sol it seems and guess so am I  great thought though


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

well i got a few sony cybershots cameras i use to buy broken and repair let me see if i can get one together for u but u will have to get a charger for it of ebay for a few bucks



rene112388 said:


> Damn I'm bummed ill neve use this camera its megapixels and my camera is 4 so sorry lime you are sol it seems and guess so am I  great thought though


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Awe thanks fab ill live though its really just unnecessary  I don't have much to see lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

fabfun said:


> oh noes a blue tiedyed grumpy carebear


Hahaha it was blue!!! that's not good now is it gggggggggrrrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 25, 2010)

Lmao that's the only carebear I can stand


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

grumpy is as grumpy does 
here she is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKlJOEdOf4M [video=youtube;qKlJOEdOf4M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKlJOEdOf4M[/video]


rene112388 said:


> Lmao that's the only carebear I can stand


----------



## lime73 (Dec 25, 2010)

cuz you are just like him.....lol well at times!!! especially when you are not getting what you want, don't you do the cross arms and stomp too!!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

[video=youtube;tqq6fwqA6gc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqq6fwqA6gc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

ok NORAD has tracked and alerted me a cheap camera is inbound from the pacific coast on its way to georgia 
im headed to the bomb shelter


----------



## fabfun (Dec 25, 2010)

hey god is on riu must be christmas special https://www.rollitup.org/politics/395180-barack-insane-nobama-antichirst-i.html


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

lime73 said:


> cuz you are just like him.....lol well at times!!! especially when you are not getting what you want, don't you do the cross arms and stomp too!!!


Haha well actually yes I do I'm a spoiled little brat!! I have said this! And well I am a girl I do know how to get what I want I just try not to!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

save sally for xmas https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/395368-help-i-dont-want-sally.html


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

but most times women find that they got more then they wanted 



rene112388 said:


> Haha well actually yes I do I'm a spoiled little brat!! I have said this! And well I am a girl I do know how to get what I want I just try not to!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

i think the grumpy bear is grumpy at me for the vids i couldnt resist


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao fab I can't view them neither worked actually and what about women getting more than they want that one confused me!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i think the grumpy bear is grumpy at me for the vids i couldnt resist


i don't think she sees em....thats why she is mad at you? lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao fab I can't view them neither worked actually and what about women getting more than they want that one confused me!


so you don't need a better camera just a better phone!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/395368-help-i-dont-want-sally.html


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

btw merry xmas bros and sis's and may 2011 be better for us 
rene i gave u a very small gift all i got to give and it said i already gave yours lime so i will just count our friendship as a gift to both of us and u to rene
3 musketeers lmao one wearing a blue snuggie


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao exactly lime give it about a month I've been having problems with my phone


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kViZOw6B8M&feature=channel [video=youtube;4kViZOw6B8M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kViZOw6B8M&feature=channel[/video]


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/politics/395180-barack-insane-nobama-antichirst-i-3.html#post5089040
say hi to god


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXIAZzrVKo8
[video=youtube;uXIAZzrVKo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXIAZzrVKo8[/video]


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

hey guys, seems like you all had a party... I blazed out really bad last night.. anyway on my journal you can find new pics.. I'm having a hard time with that top... it's the only one I didn't bend because I didn't know where to bend it... any ideas? This is how they look this morning:



So.. I don't know how to take care of that top... is my LST compromised if I don't bring that top down? I would cover a great deal of the plant with it if I do as I didn't do any foliage removal at ALL. I think 2 or 3 total leaves dropped in total since she's born. today it's 17 days into flowering


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

im still up with the crickets and talking on a thread god started https://www.rollitup.org/politics/395180-barack-insane-nobama-antichirst-i-4.html


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

hey fab  Merry Xmass


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

you too i dont know u really and i think i got rub wrong but im sure it could have been me being paranoid but we are friends tonite and who knows 



HerbalBeast said:


> hey fab  Merry Xmass


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey fab seem like you are having fun again glad to hear it seen many post with I am god I will provide makes me laugh


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

heh, we both friends of lime, 'nuf for me. Those 2 I suppose went to bed already? lime & rene I mean...


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

yep back in the fucking saddle just got to learn to watch out and not tell people i will talk to them when i take my dick out of their moms mouth
i need to go back to the thread with god on it and get saved can i get a AMEN



rene112388 said:


> Hey fab seem like you are having fun again glad to hear it seen many post with I am god I will provide makes me laugh


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

so u in romania and how is gf after dental surgery



HerbalBeast said:


> heh, we both friends of lime, 'nuf for me. Those 2 I suppose went to bed already? lime & rene I mean...


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

hi rene! 



fabfun said:


> so u in romania and how is gf after dental surgery


yeah that's me, she's doing much better now, thanks for asking. Last I remember reading one of your post was when you tricked lime to believe your car was hit by your sister's car and you put up that wreck picture  haha


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

no lime is saving sally and man he has his info dialed in and locked in


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

no it really got hit but not like pic that truck was squashed what area of romania u live 
it is pretty country i never been there but lived near there



HerbalBeast said:


> hi rene!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's me, she's doing much better now, thanks for asking. Last I remember reading one of your post was when you tricked lime to believe your car was hit by your sister's car and you put up that wreck picture  haha


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

I learned a lot from this guy.. love that he experiments and pushes the plants limits to understand how it works. My first grow gave me nothing as I turned them into hermies from stress... Now my plant looks a million times better than what I did. I still have a high problem with that main stem... dunno where to bend it, or if I should cut any leafs, I'm soooooo confused...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> no lime is saving sally and man he has his info dialed in and locked in


ha...imback!!! sorry had to read a bunch of shit to figure out what might be wrong with sally...lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> no it really got hit but not like pic that truck was squashed what area of romania u live
> it is pretty country i never been there but lived near there


Oh, I understand. 

Well I'm from the west part of Romania, sunny weather most of the year and the winters are kind. We have snow now, but it rained yesterday... are you from the states?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> hi rene!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that's me, she's doing much better now, thanks for asking. Last I remember reading one of your post was when you tricked lime to believe your car was hit by your sister's car and you put up that wreck picture  haha


yah i remember that was after i dropped cinderella and had to clone her down!!! and fab changed the subject for a moment....fucker had me thinking it was his.....lmao good one fab!!! he got me?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Damn my connection goes down 5 min and this behind lol! I'm about to try to save my plants sis got me a new out fit to garden in betty boop red to go with new red hair yay I'm scared to look at the ladies


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

yes im in georgia and i used to live in europe and we got snow today just in time for christmas




HerbalBeast said:


> Oh, I understand.
> 
> Well I'm from the west part of Romania, sunny weather most of the year and the winters are kind. We have snow now, but it rained yesterday... are you from the states?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> I learned a lot from this guy.. love that he experiments and pushes the plants limits to understand how it works. My first grow gave me nothing as I turned them into hermies from stress... Now my plant looks a million times better than what I did. I still have a high problem with that main stem... dunno where to bend it, or if I should cut any leafs, I'm soooooo confused...


who's this guy???

hey herb, glad your back! yah you have done some torcher on betsy!!! so you got all but one to bend hey?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

make sure u wear your new grumpy blue WTF blanket



rene112388 said:


> Damn my connection goes down 5 min and this behind lol! I'm about to try to save my plants sis got me a new out fit to garden in betty boop red to go with new red hair yay I'm scared to look at the ladies


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

lime73 said:


> who's this guy???
> 
> hey herb, glad your back! yah you have done some torcher on betsy!!! so you got all but one to bend hey?


yep...


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> make sure u wear your new grumpy blue WTF blanket


Lmao now was thinking about snapping a pic in it for yall may be my new avatar


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> im still up with the crickets and talking on a thread god started https://www.rollitup.org/politics/395180-barack-insane-nobama-antichirst-i-4.html


im still reading God's word....lmao


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

i double dog dare you



rene112388 said:


> Lmao now was thinking about snapping a pic in it for yall may be my new avatar


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

go back to beginning it is a funny ass read
https://www.rollitup.org/politics/395180-barack-insane-nobama-antichirst-i-4.html



lime73 said:


> im still reading God's word....lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you really going to make me open it fab!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

haha, fab I see you're "busy" on that NoB guy's thread  what's the deal with that guy anyway, I never followed but now I'm intrigued


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

i would ask for reciept and return it or give it to someone u hate



rene112388 said:


> Are you really going to make me open it fab!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

no fucking way take that shit off or pose more for us


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

ok funny now where is the box and receipt for it



rene112388 said:


> Are you really going to make me open it fab!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao now was thinking about snapping a pic in it for yall may be my new avatar


i think betty boo would be a better choice ???


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> ok funny now where is the box and receipt for it


for rene or the gift??? lmao.........still on this one fab...?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

why did u have to bring that up when i was being cool with u 
and trying to just enjoy chatting on xmas with friends
what u want to see me snap on someone



HerbalBeast said:


> haha, fab I see you're "busy" on that NoB guy's thread  what's the deal with that guy anyway, I never followed but now I'm intrigued


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

well if she comes wearing that might need both bro



lime73 said:


> for rene or the gift??? lmao.........still on this one fab...?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

well if u read it u would and wouldnt have to ask me 
i think my post explain themselves



HerbalBeast said:


> haha, fab I see you're "busy" on that NoB guy's thread  what's the deal with that guy anyway, I never followed but now I'm intrigued


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

u guys suck tonite [video=youtube;g04aCp3ej-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g04aCp3ej-I[/video]


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao I can't give it back sis got it for me but yeah did that just for you guys lol merry christmas!! Took it off soon as that pic was snapped


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> u guys suck tonite [video=youtube;g04aCp3ej-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g04aCp3ej-I[/video]



ok.....................?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> why did u have to bring that up when i was being cool with u
> and trying to just enjoy chatting on xmas with friends
> what u want to see me snap on someone


my bad  sorry 'bout that


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

im going to be honest i couldnt admit it earlier u look hot in it put it back up



rene112388 said:


> Lmao I can't give it back sis got it for me but yeah did that just for you guys lol merry christmas!! Took it off soon as that pic was snapped


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

well herbalbeast is a buzz kill for one
i dont know what it is that is second time he has rubbed me wrong way



lime73 said:


> ok.....................?


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao not happening fab!!! I'm rather enjoying the betty boop! And. Lost my lighter grrr


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao not happening fab!!! I'm rather enjoying the betty boop! And. Lost my lighter grrr


you change fast....! dammit i didn't save it.


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao I yeah looks better full view I laugh so much trying to take that pic!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

donnt worry lime i will covince her to send me some snuggie porn 
and wtf is up with ur friend herb



lime73 said:


> you change fast....! dammit i didn't save it.


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

oh u got to do the full body pose now with the snuggie on 



rene112388 said:


> Lmao I yeah looks better full view I laugh so much trying to take that pic!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

fuck bud porn i want snuggie porn
NOW, NOW, NOW
who votes for snuggie pics


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> fuck bud porn i want snuggie porn
> NOW, NOW, NOW
> who votes for snuggie pics



fab can have the snuggie pics ill take the nightie ones....lmao.......yes please do?


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

hey i peed fab in snow should i post in inspired art forum hey it took 3 attempts
it is a masterpiece


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao haha maybe I may posts snuggie pics fab..lime sorry no pics like that on here lol but if I do put up another what do I get??


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

who said a snuggie cant be sexy


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao haha maybe I may posts snuggie pics fab..lime sorry no pics like that on here lol but if I do put up another what do I get??


lets make a deal.......lmao your funny! well.....what do you want?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> who said a snuggie cant be sexy View attachment 1345737


yes that one is butt....lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> hey i peed fab in snow should i post in inspired art forum hey it took 3 attempts
> it is a masterpiece


why not....? butt i like the sexy snugglie idea better! butt then again i think i like this sort of thing...idk im a guy after all!!!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

but what duck i see a cheap cam being thrown at u
now u done it
i got a hard hat on so im safe to talk shit



lime73 said:


> yes that one is butt....lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha fab you only think you are safe  good one lime!! Damn now I have to think...btw think the pics I took just now of ladies are better I wasn't shaking this time while doing it lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Haha fab you only think you are safe  good one lime!! Damn now I have to think...btw think the pics I took just now of ladies are better I wasn't shaking this time while doing it lol


way better! not as foggy...butt i did not see you in there....haha

haha i keep typing butt....lmao and im not high ???


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

haha im safe u cant do shit i got tin foil wrapped around my head and a metal trash can lid strapped to my ass and im filtering all air intake through a blunt so im good




rene112388 said:


> Haha fab you only think you are safe  good one lime!! Damn now I have to think...btw think the pics I took just now of ladies are better I wasn't shaking this time while doing it lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> haha im safe u cant do shit i got tin foil wrapped around my head and a metal trash can lid strapped to my ass and im filtering all air intake through a blunt so im good


lmao........huh.... shiny in or out???


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

well then i will try to find a pic of a girl in a snuggie getting peed on
shouldnt be hard search is my friend

QUOTE=lime73;5089464]why not....? butt i like the sexy snugglie idea better! butt then again i think i like this sort of thing...idk im a guy after all!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao yeah sorry lime I can get me in them maybe if I had a camera I could set to do it but no such luck guess you must stay in suspense!


----------



## fabfun (Dec 26, 2010)

put flour on her forehead and then spell fab on that canvas


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

fabfun said:


> well then i will try to find a pic of a girl in a snuggie getting peed on
> shouldnt be hard search is my friend
> 
> QUOTE=lime73;5089464]why not....? butt i like the sexy snugglie idea better! butt then again i think i like this sort of thing...idk im a guy after all!!!


[/QUOTE]

yah thought you might put those together....


----------



## lime73 (Dec 26, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao yeah sorry lime I can get me in them maybe if I had a camera I could set to do it but no such luck guess you must stay in suspense!


it would only be a tease anyways so its all good! its all much better in person anyways...many ways....lol oops


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 26, 2010)

Lmao yes everything is better in person!!my pl is just indescribable! So frosty wish cam would show!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey lime how the girls?? I had a devastating thing happen went to tend to the girls and watched the whole table with the girls collapse! I screamed! Lst went under all of it! But minimal damage thankfully but still I was sad


----------



## fabfun (Dec 28, 2010)

it will just make them stronger



rene112388 said:


> Hey lime how the girls?? I had a devastating thing happen went to tend to the girls and watched the whole table with the girls collapse! I screamed! Lst went under all of it! But minimal damage thankfully but still I was sad


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 28, 2010)

Yeah well I was worried about my seedlings mostly they are a bit smashed but seem fine


----------



## fabfun (Dec 28, 2010)

they will bounce back just trow that shitty table away




rene112388 said:


> Yeah well I was worried about my seedlings mostly they are a bit smashed but seem fine


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 28, 2010)

Easy for you to say you going to find a better way to get them close enough to lights?? Lol I just fed mom some enchanted fudge how funny


----------



## fabfun (Dec 29, 2010)

yes lower light 



rene112388 said:


> Easy for you to say you going to find a better way to get them close enough to lights?? Lol I just fed mom some enchanted fudge how funny


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 29, 2010)

No shit problem is I don't have anything long enough to lower them come on common sense lol


----------



## fabfun (Dec 29, 2010)

then go to dollar sore and for 3 dollars buy a 12 ft dog chain and cut in half 
problem solved come on common sense lmao



rene112388 said:


> No shit problem is I don't have anything long enough to lower them come on common sense lol


----------



## rene112388 (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't had any time lol but my schedule is changing and I have a new plan


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

well lets see im at 60 days of flowering Wonderwoman! almost done...checked trichomes, there are only a couple amber on only the bottom bud??? thought it started at the top and worked its way down? huh weird but im still feeding( just got last feed ripen nutes and will start flush in a couple days.( next watering )!

and i must say that im seeing more bud development in ww ,than her mom ,the first time i did her i heat stressed the top cola, so it did not fill out as i would have liked? but not this time...i kept the light just far enough away not to do this again, and now im seeing multiple tips on colas and they are filling out way more than my first time around!!! i just might be getting better at this!!! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well of course you are getting better and you will continue to so since she's almost done how about a pic lol had to ask! Hmm random but I was just smoking and I lost the bowl wtf? This is what happens when I'm sober *shakes head*


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

put up flyers on telephone poles an include a picture of it with u hitting it



rene112388 said:


> Well of course you are getting better and you will continue to so since she's almost done how about a pic lol had to ask! Hmm random but I was just smoking and I lost the bowl wtf? This is what happens when I'm sober *shakes head*


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lmao I'm good I lost a shit ton of weed on new years eve still can't find it I told my neighbors if they find it to keep it lol I do this shit a lot but good news found it!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Well of course you are getting better and you will continue to so since she's almost done how about a pic lol had to ask! Hmm random but I was just smoking and I lost the bowl wtf? This is what happens when I'm sober *shakes head*


just cuz you asked....and these are the last pics until Harvest time!!! lol


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

so u going to tease her now ? lol



lime73 said:


> just cuz you asked....and these are the last pics until Harvest time!!! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lol hey no fair!! When you chopping how long do I have to wait?!? But gorgeous and sis and her bf agree exact words were wooow lmao!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> so u going to tease her now ? lol


yes....only a week left of sooner! so its not like she will have to wait long.....but i will throw in that those pics where last weeks pics...i did not take any this week....just so i can see the difference once finished and she is beautiful indeed...im so happy....this one has shown her qualities ........not like some women who hold back!!! im hoping to get 2 oz of this one this round!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Lol hey no fair!! When you chopping how long do I have to wait?!? But gorgeous and sis and her bf agree exact words were wooow lmao!


just replied .....haha not long girl! and that is just the top of the one plant the whole plant looks amazing but to get the closeups i cant fit her all in!!! lol awesome !!! 

Thanks...tell you sis/friends that i said that i appreciate there comment....but im sure there are allot more plant like this out there ...i mean come on im not the only grower out there!!! i only do one or two at a time so i guess i just focus on them too much sometimes....?


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

but most dont put as much as you do in your grows



lime73 said:


> just replied .....haha not long girl! and that is just the top of the one plant the whole plant looks amazing but to get the closeups i cant fit her all in!!! lol awesome !!!
> 
> Thanks...tell you sis/friends that i said that i appreciate there comment....but im sure there are allot more plant like this out there ...i mean come on im not the only grower out there!!! i only do one or two at a time so i guess i just focus on them too much sometimes....?


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Exactly fab enough said so lime stop talking like that lol


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> but most dont put as much as you do in your grows


Thank you fab....! 

i just give them what they need not what i think they want! big part is learning to read them.. instead of a book or what other people say to do....i just do give them what they need and try not to push it !until now.....im learning that i have underfed my girls so am slowly upping the dose and now i just started to see the first signs of nute burn so now i know im giving them enough! 

some have told me not to bother with charlie and she is a keeper, some of her top buds are bigger than ww's and charlie is 2 weeks behind ww??? i have takin cuttings from all ...one in veg state, and one from flowering! all have survived!!! cinderella's 6 are all in pots and starting to grow so i will need a few ideas down the road with them....

uuummm and my next one is a surprise .....i've heard not to take cuttings from flowering plants....all the myth is bs....just do it!!! i found that taking cuttings from flowering plants produce monsters....and she is next!!! originally i wanted to see if flowering cuttings would root faster and they did....i got to see for myself! but noticed if taken too far into flower that it just takes too long to revert back to veg....i did all this as an experiment and now i have a beautiful monster that could make a perfect mother but i will probably be doing a (scrop) screen of purple with her as i have been trying to tame the Beast!!! i have managed to keep her under 12" but she is 20" in width now??? more wide than tall! wow! so i will screen her and see wtf i can do with this one....we will see!!! I love it!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Exactly fab enough said so lime stop talking like that lol


sorry ....is the last reply better with me rambling away like you!!! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lime I can't wait to see your next project and I can't wait to start my new one I really think it would end up better if you did it lol oh and hey I am getting just one whitewidow seed yay!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

lime73 said:


> sorry ....is the last reply better with me rambling away like you!!! lol


Yes yes it is! Like when you talk about what you are doing I love growing and want all the details when I follow people grows!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Yes yes it is! Like when you talk about what you are doing I love growing and want all the details when I follow people grows!!


all the details??? lol that might take awhile?

you are getting a ww hey!!! sweet....why just one?


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

This kid (one my step brothers friends) brought over some and he found a seed right as he was about to toss it father was like no I want that! Called me up and told me I stoked!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

morning guys  (here anyway) how is everyone? over here there's a partial solar eclipse now, will go all the way to 75-78% max... I'm like a kid. How's everyone's ladies? My little experiment just flowered last night, and it's a girl!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> This kid (one my step brothers friends) brought over some and he found a seed right as he was about to toss it father was like no I want that! Called me up and told me I stoked!


noway....thats awesome....that is exactly how i got charlie! I hope its a good one! see out with the old in with the new.....

ok my bro was trying for the longest time with one plant strain.....with getting some premo smoke but all was going to shit....i gave him one of mine...ww sis and he is loving it and now he has ordered more seeds of different strains.....now he is thinking! variety....maybe that strain was crap! "hym gold" first round awesome but his clone stressed to much and lost potency!~!! but all is good now...when i go visit him as soon as i go into his house i can smell her!!! well she was mine to start so i know that smell anywhere!!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> morning guys  (here anyway) how is everyone? over here there's a partial solar eclipse now, will go all the way to 75-78% max... I'm like a kid. How's everyone's ladies? My little experiment just flowered last night, and it's a girl!


cool...check out post 1428....or last page for updated pic of ww!!! what experiment???


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey herbal how's it going??? Its bedtime here lol and lime I wanted ww so was just too perfect and!!! Best part!!! I can try to mess with some more breeding


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

lime73 said:


> cool...check out post 1428....or last page for updated pic of ww!!! what experiment???


wow dude NEAT!!! love the frostiness on them! I love it.. 

I put a seed in a small pot, and I plan on not transplanting. I kept it on 12/12 from seed and just now it flowered. I'm experimenting on it with nutes, I burnt it pretty bad once ,but she's doing OK now.. This small guy can now eat about 4 ml of nutes each watering... incredible 

here's a pic of it, I just let her grow, and now that it flowered, I did a small LST 

View attachment 1362350

Here's a pic of Betsy if you've missed her too  

View attachment 1362351
View attachment 1362338


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't like 12/12 from seed at all! It was great to show me the sex of the ones I have but does way better under 24hrs light..I am thinking next time I will veg a bit then put on 12/12 and reveg after sex seemed to do well for one I have..


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> wow dude NEAT!!! love the frostiness on them! I love it..
> 
> I put a seed in a small pot, and I plan on not transplanting. I kept it on 12/12 from seed and just now it flowered. I'm experimenting on it with nutes, I burnt it pretty bad once ,but she's doing OK now.. This small guy can now eat about 4 ml of nutes each watering... incredible
> 
> ...


Wow Herb she's looking Great!!! and i like the bend in the new one...ha little lst ....you underestimate that one...more like Hst high stress training...which is what i like to do! seems you are learning lots now cuz you get to see it happen as you do these little bends....lmao 

thanks for updating pics man! still on hold but as soon as im off ill hit you up with some rep asap....! she Amazing!!!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Wow Herb she's looking Great!!! and i like the bend in the new one...ha little lst ....you underestimate that one...more like Hst high stress training...which is what i like to do! seems you are learning lots now cuz you get to see it happen as you do these little bends....lmao
> 
> thanks for updating pics man! still on hold but as soon as im off ill hit you up with some rep asap....! she Amazing!!!


hehe thanks dude! don't worry I'm not about the rep  I am here to learn that's all  I gave rep yesterday but still can't +rep you.. will do a bit more today


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> I don't like 12/12 from seed at all! It was great to show me the sex of the ones I have but does way better under 24hrs light..I am thinking next time I will veg a bit then put on 12/12 and reveg after sex seemed to do well for one I have..


It's just an experiment on 12/12 to see how she responds to nutes, she's very stretchy and all, that's why I did that bend... glad it worked tho'  haha


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> It's just an experiment on 12/12 to see how she responds to nutes, she's very stretchy and all, that's why I did that bend... glad it worked tho'  haha


oh so the torcher is the nutes not the bending? looks nice and round not kinked! im on suspension again...but i hit everyone on your thread buddy!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

hahah glad you found enough people to do it 

yeah, the torture was nutes, that's why I mentioned she can now take 4ml of bloom every watering  the bend I did was done this morning, and I bent it all at once, took me 30 seconds to do that bend, it didn't snap and I bet I could have gone even further.. but this was the desired level I wanted her to go


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

yah man some are easier to bend like that and some not so much....

so i was looking at my trichomes on ww and im searching for those amber but only have come across a couple throughout??? dammit....but im sure she will ripen up soon now cuz im starting the flush in like 2 days maybe even tomorrow!!! man i can hardly wait.....she has been in flower 60 days now and still a bit to go....? first one i chopped a bit early took an extra 10 days to finish bottom lol....but now im letting her finish on her time!!! it already been an extra week from the first on i did naturally!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> I don't like 12/12 from seed at all! It was great to show me the sex of the ones I have but does way better under 24hrs light..I am thinking next time I will veg a bit then put on 12/12 and reveg after sex seemed to do well for one I have..


rene...there are easier ways to sex a plant without going through all of that....messing with your girls by flowering, reverting, then flowering again....where is that mj bible you got?....lol

clone for one! and i know a little other trick if you are interested with no cuts or stress and you just keep her in veg the whole time....this way when you go to flower she will go full tilt when you flip the switch!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

lime73 said:


> rene...there are easier ways to sex a plant without going through all of that....messing with your girls by flowering, reverting, then flowering again....where is that mj bible you got?....lol
> 
> clone for one! and i know a little other trick if you are interested with no cuts or stress and you just keep her in veg the whole time....this way when you go to flower she will go full tilt when you flip the switch!


let me guess/spoil, are you talking about covering one of the branches so that it's totally dark for a couple days?


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> let me guess/spoil, are you talking about covering one of the branches so that it's totally dark for a couple days?


yah man you got it!!! nice one herb. but put on 12/12 not total dark the whole time...?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

haha managed to rep you just now


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> haha managed to rep you just now


i was suppose to rep you? lol but.... thank you!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 4, 2011)

no dude, was just saying I did  so you know


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

lime73 said:


> rene...there are easier ways to sex a plant without going through all of that....messing with your girls by flowering, reverting, then flowering again....where is that mj bible you got?....lol
> 
> clone for one! and i know a little other trick if you are interested with no cuts or stress and you just keep her in veg the whole time....this way when you go to flower she will go full tilt when you flip the switch!


Oh well sure there are easier way lol but I told you I like to mess with shit I didn't bend mine till she showed sex I don't want to waste my work and I'd clone but you kinda have to have something to clone off of!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

You boys and this rep stuff crack me up *shakes head*


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Oh well sure there are easier way lol but I told you I like to mess with shit I didn't bend mine till she showed sex I don't want to waste my work and I'd clone but you kinda have to have something to clone off of!


Grizz is up watchout! 

well herb has earned it! see ...Betsy.... WW!


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

well messing with them by reverting them is not good 




rene112388 said:


> Oh well sure there are easier way lol but I told you I like to mess with shit I didn't bend mine till she showed sex I don't want to waste my work and I'd clone but you kinda have to have something to clone off of!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well messing with them by reverting them is not good


Thanks but I didn't ask advice on this wtf don't people get I enjoy experimenting with shit manipulating things I could listen to people but I'm the kinda girl who tends not to believe things till they see it...I think I will keep doing what I intend to do but if men could fucking listen to a god damn thing women say maybe you would have an idea not like I haven't said it enough! And yup lime your right definitely grizz tends to happen when you get fucking asshole message on no sleep!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Thanks but I didn't ask advice on this wtf don't people get I enjoy experimenting with shit manipulating things I could listen to people but I'm the kinda girl who tends not to believe things till they see it...I think I will keep doing what I intend to do but if men could fucking listen to a god damn thing women say maybe you would have an idea not like I haven't said it enough! And yup lime your right definitely grizz tends to happen when you get fucking asshole message on no sleep!


wow....i think you are doing as you please ....as i do to ...i dont Let anyone tell me what i need to do.... i just do it like you too!!! of course we need to see it to know if it is good or not...thats how we learn what we can/cannot get away with!!! 

Sorry to hear that? not good.....
i know you are doing a great job rene....don't let anyone tell you different if you where fucking shit up then you will see it and change if needed....GRIZZ IZ GRUMPY!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Very much so grumpy when it comes to things that have so many variables I just feel compelled to mess with things so I know exactly the outcome sure people have done everything I do before but even the slightest chance to an experiment can drastically chance its outcome  I'm a bit better now calming down lol


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Very much so grumpy when it comes to things that have so many variables I just feel compelled to mess with things so I know exactly the outcome sure people have done everything I do before but even the slightest chance to an experiment can drastically chance its outcome  I'm a bit better now calming down lol



good that you are calmer now...i thought i said something wrong? 

exactly....you need to see it for yourself and decide what works for you are not? experiments can be fun too! just have to expect shit to happen, as i learned the hard way with charlie! sometimes fucking with shit is good/bad...how did i figure out that cuttings from flowering plants is fine as long as it is at the right time!!! had to kill one little bud that did not revert ( the one i posted for you to see....took 2 months to do nothing!!! lmao....so i smoked it....ripped it out( had rooted) very mean like but wtf good for a puff, fresh too!!! hahaha yah? and that was only a week too long when i cut it...the others all rooted( some may not make it/some may take forever/some may turn out to be the biggest fn plants you ever seen so....id take the risk...what do we got to loose...knowledge....Ha..... and i still got them now....so if i listened to people say they will not root don't bother i would not have accidentally found out about monster cropping!!! its an actual technique? lmao.... this i learned after i already was trying cutting from different times of flowering ...just to see!!! oops im blabbing maybe i should be in your thread....surprised you did not post one yet...grizz...lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2011)

Lmao well I have been busy this morning finally got hope smoked sent you and herbal pics of my lst girl after admiring her a minute and yeah I'm just wondering when will people learn I don't listen when it come to what I should or shouldn't do lol I'm young part of the joy of life is learning


----------



## fabfun (Jan 4, 2011)

wow ok nevermind do as you want 



rene112388 said:


> Thanks but I didn't ask advice on this wtf don't people get I enjoy experimenting with shit manipulating things I could listen to people but I'm the kinda girl who tends not to believe things till they see it...I think I will keep doing what I intend to do but if men could fucking listen to a god damn thing women say maybe you would have an idea not like I haven't said it enough! And yup lime your right definitely grizz tends to happen when you get fucking asshole message on no sleep!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 5, 2011)

hey guys, does the forum look so fucked up for everyone?


----------



## freethoughexchange (Jan 5, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> hey guys, does the forum look so fucked up for everyone?


They just "fixed" things where I am...I thought it was a set up...?!?!!?!? The site was looking and acting crazy. I just came off vacation and thought I missed the memo...LOL


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 6, 2011)

haha no.. it just started acting weird a day ago... but all good now except for the started threads section  but it's much better anyway. 

Bud porn anyone? Lime? 

let me put one up from Betsy, please don't hate me for full size, I can finally work my camera right 



Haha I finally managed to put them to sit up straight


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 7, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> haha no.. it just started acting weird a day ago... but all good now except for the started threads section  but it's much better anyway.
> 
> Bud porn anyone? Lime?
> 
> ...


Lmao nice took you long enough! Yes lime bud porn??? Haha I know I just got q pic but still!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2011)

lime73 said:


> just cuz you asked....and these are the last pics until Harvest time!!! lol



ummm she is not done yet!!! why spoil the surprise....if i show her now there it will not be as exiting at the End!!! lol don't want to spoil it do yah?


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 8, 2011)

don't worry lime I got you covered, I'll tease rene with a bud a day until you harvest if you want to keep the surprise


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> don't worry lime I got you covered, I'll tease rene with a bud a day until you harvest if you want to keep the surprise


Sweet...thanks for getting my back bro...she just will not stop til she gets what she wants!!!

.... which could be a good thing depending on what she after...??? i just showed her like a few days ago.....man women! always want more never completely satisfied yah know!!! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 8, 2011)

Lmao hey I was sad porn always makes me feel better!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao hey I was sad porn always makes me feel better!


mee too..... wait....?porn are we talking about here....? bud porn??? cuz you didn't say that!!! lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 8, 2011)

lime73 said:


> mee too..... wait....?porn are we talking about here....? bud porn??? cuz you didn't say that!!! lol


It was a generalized statement  we just had this talk lol porn is just great bud or other wise


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2011)

hahaha...well if you must know i just did a final flush....and well she is close now probably a few more days but im trying to get that magik"69"... she is at 64 days now!!!

Soon..... im the one who is out so it is affecting me the most......but im holding back from doing something a bit to early....she is not ready now....but really she is so idk...still trying to keep her juices flowing yah know!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 8, 2011)

Lmao defiantly! I can wait for once but I like herbs idea as well lol I am half tempted to go chop up aurora she smells so good!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2011)

well wonderwoman smells great too....as i took her out to flush she got me in the nose...wow i had to pull back it was strong!!! wtf hey??? i usually burry my nose in it and inhale...wow she is fine!!! and you will like the fact im holding back just makes the finish that much better


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 8, 2011)

Lmao I think I will enjoy it more if I wait


----------



## lime73 (Jan 8, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao I think I will enjoy it more if I wait


We will see.............?

Wow ...i might have to save that quote! 

you have patience....since when???....well when it come to porn anyways!
thought you get grizzly when it don't go your way!!! lol why the change???


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 8, 2011)

Now as I promised Rene, here's some teaser porn 

View attachment 1369972
View attachment 1369973


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 8, 2011)

lime73 said:


> We will see.............?
> 
> Wow ...i might have to save that quote!
> 
> ...


Hey patience is a choice lol you know I am I have it tat'd on me lol but I can't always be pushy and throw fits or they will stop being cute then what would I do!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 8, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> Now as I promised Rene, here's some teaser porn
> 
> View attachment 1369972
> View attachment 1369973


Yay thanks herbal love it oh and I can rep you now lol this deserves it! And see patience is good I still get what I want bud porn!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 9, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Yay thanks herbal love it oh and I can rep you now lol this deserves it! And see patience is good I still get what I want bud porn!


Well today might be your lucky day!!! Wonderwoman is done!!! WWOOOHHHOOOO!!!!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 9, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Can't wait to see!


I bet!!! funny thing is is my bro came over to see her and tells me wtf are you going for a record!!! see how long an indica can last...lol 9 weeks come on man she is ready....and you want to get the other monster( i told him about her).....so get to it man!!! So i did!!! i was hopeing to go a bit longer....and i guess i did already at 65 days??? but he brought his new camera over and i used it to take some photos cuz mine where just not doing justice!!! i have not seen them yet cuz i gotta upload them later but will post them soon for you to see how Freaking Yellow she got on her last days!!! lmao......but im really happy with the quality/quantity this round!!! 

So my bro tells me when he sees her being cut up....man you are doing some freaky shit to you plants what are you giving them? i say just a little love!!! He said im Nuts!!! lol 
So after i trim the first bud up his smile is from ear to ear !!! wow look at those frosty buds man great job....very impressed!!! so later i bring out My little monster and he could not stop laughing? he was like wtf is that?!!!I say "my little monster".....he was stunned and was like holly shit man how did you do that she is Amazing!...tell me what crazy shit did you do to get that!!!....so i tell him....experimenting/with cuttings....he called me Dr.Jeckyl you crazy mofo??? lol looks great!!!! wow some of those branches look like plants on branches??? hehehehe

then he asked so how did you keep that within 12" height how the f#@k did you train that one??? huh? everyday...hahaha he shock his head but with a smile!!! maybe i am a little crazy but whatever.... im getting to see what im capable of now that im mastering cuttings......oh yah and his mc cutting he put in my humididome has rooted and he shock his head again how??? apparently he did not put it in water for 15min...then said ill try for lime he likes messed up plants so put it in a jiffy puck and in my dome!!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 14, 2011)

was...60+ gms over 2 oz ...??? wwooohhooo!!! Success!!!
well for a 150hps!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 14, 2011)

enjoy...


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lmao I'm jealous here!! My girls lost a ton of yield! this time will be better hopefully gigi will put out another pound for me


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lime I just love ww!!!! She sounds like she is awesome smoke too! Haha even yellowing she is gorgeous!


----------



## HerbalBeast (Jan 16, 2011)

lime73 said:


> was...60+ gms over 2 oz ...??? wwooohhooo!!! Success!!!
> well for a 150hps!



Holly fuck you've got over 60g? very very nice, I hope I can compete... you are going to win the race tho'  

Lime, show us some final harvest pics, would love to see the dried buds, yummy. 

And last but not least, for Rene, a bud!  hahaha

View attachment 1384343


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 16, 2011)

Lmao herbal you can't compete I seen his little monster and it was so gorgeous all I could do was gasp when I seen!! And love the bud porn herbal!! Man why did I let my grow go?!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 16, 2011)

HerbalBeast said:


> Holly fuck you've got over 60g? very very nice, I hope I can compete... you are going to win the race tho'
> 
> Lime, show us some final harvest pics, would love to see the dried buds, yummy.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about herb....look at what you got man!!! Betsy is a keeper man!!! i don't look as it as a competition...i don't compete... well just with myself, push yourself to the limits...s.o.s....hahaha like golfing you are really only competing with yourself!!! but i love the fact that you have the passion,for mj, as i do and thats why i like helping you out herb! you will be a successful growewr herb i can feel it.....and see it through Betsy!!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 16, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao herbal you can't compete I seen his little monster and it was so gorgeous all I could do was gasp when I seen!! And love the bud porn herbal!! Man why did I let my grow go?!


And you little missy.....what are you doing trying to bring the monster out in me??? lol

just gotta try hey!!! lmao.....i do not see how that is going to help...she is a freak of nature!!! i do not think she is one to brag about???


----------



## fabfun (Jan 16, 2011)

all i can say is wow nice bud porn 
me grow should be up in a month and got another 400 watt hps and cool tube and seeds in trade makes 4 400w hps for my grow


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 17, 2011)

lime73 said:


> And you little missy.....what are you doing trying to bring the monster out in me??? lol
> 
> just gotta try hey!!! lmao.....i do not see how that is going to help...she is a freak of nature!!! i do not think she is one to brag about???


Hey now better watch it with that little missy stuff..and well you'll get over me telling people about your little monster and learn to love it she may be a freak but in a good way  sis and I were talking about it last night she enjoys your grow and she hates when I talk mj except for charlie and your little monster she told me to tell you that your little monster deserves to be shown and learn to brag lol


----------



## lime73 (Jan 17, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Hey now better watch it with that little missy stuff..and well you'll get over me telling people about your little monster and learn to love it she may be a freak but in a good way  sis and I were talking about it last night she enjoys your grow and she hates when I talk mj except for charlie and your little monster she told me to tell you that your little monster deserves to be shown and learn to brag lol



looks like i hit a soft spot??? lol 

ok so i will post her! in my signature...current grow!!! Just because you wanted this...


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 17, 2011)

lime73 said:


> looks like i hit a soft spot??? lol
> 
> ok so i will post her! in my signature...current grow!!! Just because you wanted this...


Well shit that wasn't hard at all getting what I wanted lol yay!!


----------



## fabfun (Jan 17, 2011)

hey lime i almost finished adding second floor then i can get my grow on


----------



## lime73 (Jan 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey lime i almost finished adding second floor then i can get my grow on


Thats great to hear fab....soon i'll get to see your bitches getting there freak on!!! awesome i can't wait....so hurry up man...lol


----------



## lime73 (Jan 18, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Well shit that wasn't hard at all getting what I wanted lol yay!!


just be careful what you wish for ....you just might get it! well that was your idea so we will see....


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

lime73 said:


> just be careful what you wish for ....you just might get it! well that was your idea so we will see....


Hey when it comes to plants I like all the pics so no need to be careful what I wish for there


----------



## lime73 (Jan 23, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Hey when it comes to plants I like all the pics so no need to be careful what I wish for there



I think i'll make this thread my toke'n talk now!!! what you think its pretty much that anyways? lol


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you want it as a toke and talk sure go for it and you can still share some your crazy experiments here too


----------



## lime73 (Jan 23, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> If you want it as a toke and talk sure go for it and you can still share some your crazy experiments here too


yah like my"ugly duckling"...haha did he have a name? if he did i'll name mine after that...what you think?


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

lime73 said:


> yah like my"ugly duckling"...haha did he have a name? if he did i'll name mine after that...what you think?


Yes it did have a name but I don't remember I will have top find it!! But I like the idea lol


----------



## lime73 (Jan 23, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Yes it did have a name but I don't remember I will have top find it!! But I like the idea lol


im looking but everything has no name so-far??? im watching the tom + jerry one with the ugly duckling in it!!! funny voice....he's all like im ugly nobody likes me cuz he saw the book!!! lol

im also looking at original story but find no name??? huh...just a Swan! maybe someone could find it...fabs good at that! 

im laughing at this cartoon....his voice is annoying but funny!!! to bad you cannot see vids id post it for yah!!! lmao...hahaha


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lmao maybe he didn't have a name sister swore he did but I thought he was just the ugly duckling idk been a long time since I read that book!! I miss my one fish two fish red fish blue fish someone sent me the whole book but I lost it when I swapped phones


----------



## lime73 (Jan 23, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao maybe he didn't have a name sister swore he did but I thought he was just the ugly duckling idk been a long time since I read that book!! I miss my one fish two fish red fish blue fish someone sent me the whole book but I lost it when I swapped phones


i just sent it to yah! hope thats the one..2...something like that?..lol
just gotta ask?


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 23, 2011)

whats going on lime? still up to no good brotha


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

lime73 said:


> i just sent it to yah! hope thats the one..2...something like that?..lol
> just gotta ask?


Lmao yes that's the one!!! As dorky as it is I read that book all the time I love it!! That book is what made me learn to appreciate the little things!! Dad and father used to read them to me!


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

reggaerican said:


> whats going on lime? still up to no good brotha


Hey reggae!! Nice to see ya  and lime is at work atm


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 23, 2011)

what are you his secratary now? lol hey well good to c you.. i just stopped by for a few b4 i go get some work in the garden.. gonna try and get some update pics up tonight.. how you been?


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

reggaerican said:


> what are you his secratary now? lol hey well good to c you.. i just stopped by for a few b4 i go get some work in the garden.. gonna try and get some update pics up tonight.. how you been?


Lmao nope I'm not I just happen to know what certain people are doing  like the other night when I played secretary for you lime was like umm ok??? Lol oh and btw do ya feel like your being stocked yet lol I just got the notifications thought I'd bug ya


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 23, 2011)

nope i dont feel and eyes behind me yet so i guess you just arent doing good enough of a job at it..


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well shit I guess not! Ah your gonna make me work lol


----------



## lime73 (Jan 25, 2011)

reggaerican said:


> whats going on lime? still up to no good brotha


yah man!!! as always....so You've been busy i hear...thats good man , better to be busy than not at all!!!

so i hit my goal this round with ww= 2oz +....ha ....now i gotta set a higher one? 
you should see charlie at finish....lets just say she is showing her true colors "purps"..... and I did not post one yet? the one i posted in your thread was when she started to change...lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Lmao hey I was sad porn always makes me feel better!


Plenty of bud porn over this way...


Lime your ladies look great, that wonder woman that you have a few posts up is just beautiful.


----------



## rene112388 (Feb 23, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Plenty of bud porn over this way...
> 
> 
> Lime your ladies look great, that wonder woman that you have a few posts up is just beautiful.


You should see what he has going on now his girls are simply beautiful..I may just have to stop by see some your bud porn he's been holding out on me lol


----------



## lime73 (Mar 6, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Plenty of bud porn over this way...
> 
> 
> Lime your ladies look great, that wonder woman that you have a few posts up is just beautiful.


Thanks man!!! yes she is a keeper still got her going....awesome smoke too!....I think its Kush of some kind? but don't matter cuz she does the trick!!! mysteries can be wonderful! 

She was from Bagseed!!! lol


----------



## lime73 (Mar 6, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> You should see what he has going on now his girls are simply beautiful..I may just have to stop by see some your bud porn he's been holding out on me lol


lmao....nice! thanks girl....? yah i have a few things on the go right now


----------



## fabfun (Mar 6, 2011)

well i going to bed to dream about next grow



lime73 said:


> lmao....nice! thanks girl....? yah i have a few things on the go right now


----------



## lime73 (Mar 6, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well i going to bed to dream about next grow


Awesome so you getting things set up now...how much longer til your up and running? Been too long bro!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

about a month 
most dont have to put in a well,septic tank and electricity to start a new grow 
i do lol



lime73 said:


> Awesome so you getting things set up now...how much longer til your up and running? Been too long bro!


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

Wooo iiCant wait


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

hew rawbud how have u been havent seen u in awhile or is it the other way around lol



RawBudzski said:


> Wooo iiCant wait


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

both, banned here and their.. im good  and you? im waiting for my Girl Aurora to come of age.


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> about a month
> most dont have to put in a well,septic tank and electricity to start a new grow
> i do lol


Still renovating ... cool, well least its in the works now!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

not renovating added a whole floor to my house just so i can grow lol



lime73 said:


> Still renovating ... cool, well least its in the works now!


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> not renovating added a whole floor to my house just so i can grow lol


sounds like a decent size... sure you need that much room, damn sounds like a dream.
A whole level...Wow, i can't wait to see it!


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> both, banned here and their.. im good  and you? im waiting for my Girl Aurora to come of age.


Hey Raw how's it going man? Its been awhile ...

hhmmm that name sounds familiar...?


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

View attachment 1480016View attachment 1480017View attachment 1480018View attachment 1480019View attachment 1480020View attachment 1480021View attachment 1480022View attachment 1480023MEET AURORA INDICA . from nirvanaView attachment 1480024


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

well i guess u need to chill so they dont perma ban u 
would hate to not see one of my friends here 



RawBudzski said:


> both, banned here and their.. im good  and you? im waiting for my Girl Aurora to come of age.


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

well i also am making a bedroom and bath but still have a lot of room and it will have a secret hidden door 



lime73 said:


> sounds like a decent size... sure you need that much room, damn sounds like a dream.
> A whole level...Wow, i can't wait to see it!


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

I know, I dont wanna have to be a Lurker again


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

oh no dont be a riu stalker again lol
nice pics of plants btw it is a jungle 



RawBudzski said:


> I know, I dont wanna have to be a Lurker again


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1480016View attachment 1480017View attachment 1480018View attachment 1480019View attachment 1480020View attachment 1480021View attachment 1480022View attachment 1480023MEET AURORA INDICA . from nirvanaView attachment 1480024


Very nice Raw  i like em! are you doing a perpetual grow? how far apart are they?


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks.. yes its perpetual. my sisters and my plants. they are a month apart.  Im not really used to knowing when to water, some dry out quicker than others and such. seems like im going through alot of it !!!


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

i noticed with mine some drank it up faster then i would have to change watering schedule and had to water at different times 



RawBudzski said:


> Thanks.. yes its perpetual. my sisters and my plants. they are a month apart.  Im not really used to knowing when to water, some dry out quicker than others and such. seems like im going through alot of it !!!


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Thanks.. yes its perpetual. my sisters and my plants. they are a month apart.  Im not really used to knowing when to water, some dry out quicker than others and such. seems like im going through alot of it !!!


ive found each plant is different and like waterings at different times ...i treat each one of mine different all have there own schedual!


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i noticed with mine some drank it up faster then i would have to change watering schedule and had to water at different times


you owe me a beer...wait maybe i owe you one...lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

great minds think alike yea, im going get a HUGE dry erase board and keep track of all watering of each plant


----------



## fabfun (Mar 7, 2011)

hey that is a great ideal and u can keep track of other stuff too
i think i will steal your ideal thanks 



RawBudzski said:


> great minds think alike yea, im going get a HUGE dry erase board and keep track of all watering of each plant


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey that is a great ideal and u can keep track of other stuff too
> i think i will steal your ideal thanks


i keep track of anything i do ...that way if something goes wrong i can look back and see it...might even be something simple too!! just over looked... stoner moment usually? lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Mar 7, 2011)

yea.. its Bad when a day or two passes and I cant remember when the last time I watered.


----------



## lime73 (Mar 7, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> yea.. its Bad when a day or two passes and I cant remember when the last time I watered.


Exactly! thats why i do it ...i can go back and see exactly what was done last and how long ago... helps with other thing too


----------



## rene112388 (Mar 7, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> great minds think alike yea, im going get a HUGE dry erase board and keep track of all watering of each plant


Lol instead of dry erase found those don't always work so well try getting a calendar I got one from the dollar store and its like a note book I can make on the day I watered/fed and there is a space for notes as well also I keep a notebook there for observations..haha this is all based off limes advice I'm super unorganized and it works..long as ya remember to write in it!


----------



## lime73 (Mar 30, 2011)

That was interesting... first screen was a success!!! 3.5 oz off of a 150 hps, Awesome  now i gotta set a higher goal this round  

Although i was curious as to what would the max yield be off of a 150??? any ideas out there on who has gotten a decent yield of of this? avg/plant for a 150 w hps???

I'm not gonna screen this round more just try to keep the canopy the same...three different plants/strains under a 150 hps should be interesting this time!Although i have 3 in there 2 are taking up all the room and pushing the 3rd out!!! funny shit...lmao closet is 24"x30"


----------



## lime73 (Apr 16, 2011)

Now i have 3 in flower! All different strains and style of growing done on them  ...3 weeks in now and they are looking pretty good so far...well except for that fact 2 of them are pushing one of them out! Wtf.... lol .....its ok though, cuz im giving the other two all the room


----------



## lime73 (Apr 18, 2011)

I like  enjoy...


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

man thats frosty



lime73 said:


> I like  enjoy...


----------



## lime73 (Apr 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> man thats frosty


yes she is...some of the best smoke I've grown yet...seems to be getting better each round! 
thanks fab, I try for quality more than quantity but hey if I can get more from her I'll take it!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

i heard that bro 
sorry if i forgot what is the strain 
btw i heard rene is sick 



lime73 said:


> yes she is...some of the best smoke I've grown yet...seems to be getting better each round!
> thanks fab, I try for quality more than quantity but hey if I can get more from her I'll take it!


----------



## lime73 (Apr 18, 2011)

fabfun said:


> i heard that bro
> sorry if i forgot what is the strain
> btw i heard rene is sick


Mystery seed, Indica, Kush I believe but could be anything? lol 
She has been good to me so far...so I will be keeping her around!

Thing is atm, I have too many different strains and have to downsize soon..... so will have to pick the best 2 of 5 strains going will have to let the other strains die 

She is sick awe


----------



## fabfun (Apr 18, 2011)

well if u need to get rid surplus throw it down south



lime73 said:


> Mystery seed, Indica, Kush I believe but could be anything? lol
> She has been good to me so far...so I will be keeping her around!
> 
> Thing is atm, I have too many different strains and have to downsize soon..... so will have to pick the best 2 of 5 strains going will have to let the other strains die
> ...


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> well if u need to get rid surplus throw it down south


That's what I keep telling him lol his girls are so gorgeous! I'd love to get my hands on some his stuff


----------



## fabfun (Apr 19, 2011)

how u feeling babe heard from winnie's wife u were sick we need u to start his new grow journal 



rene112388 said:


> That's what I keep telling him lol his girls are so gorgeous! I'd love to get my hands on some his stuff


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 19, 2011)

fabfun said:


> how u feeling babe heard from winnie's wife u were sick we need u to start his new grow journal


I feel like shit and I'm grizz! I know winnie tried to text me send me pics of his little babies  idk why he needs me though lol


----------



## fabfun (Apr 19, 2011)

he needs u to get some pic texts and reroute them to me i guess he didnt get new computer i guess next mission i have is to send out a computer



rene112388 said:


> I feel like shit and I'm grizz! I know winnie tried to text me send me pics of his little babies  idk why he needs me though lol


----------



## fabfun (Apr 19, 2011)

well forward them to my email



rene112388 said:


> I feel like shit and I'm grizz! I know winnie tried to text me send me pics of his little babies  idk why he needs me though lol


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 19, 2011)

Lol already in progress fab


----------



## fabfun (Apr 19, 2011)

ok good now next tell kmk i wasnt excluding him



rene112388 said:


> Lol already in progress fab


----------



## lime73 (Apr 19, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> That's what I keep telling him lol his girls are so gorgeous! I'd love to get my hands on some his stuff


That was hhmmm nice?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 20, 2011)

hey got a asshole alert https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/426219-bubblelicious-how-im-doing-6.html



lime73 said:


> That was hhmmm nice?


----------



## lime73 (Apr 20, 2011)

WWooohhhooo 420


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm maybe i should post a pic of Kristine now? ...since she is 4 week in flower now 
Crap i didn't realize how long its been since i posted a pic of my girls...haha


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 24, 2011)

You always say this lime


----------



## lime73 (Apr 24, 2011)

This is her right when i flipped the switch 12/12 !!!
She is lst'd around was going to go full circle but stopped as i didn't see the point...as i feel she has filled out enough


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

that little lady is going to turn into the burning bush



lime73 said:


> This is her right when i flipped the switch 12/12 !!!
> She is lst'd around was going to go full circle but stopped as i didn't see the point...as i feel she has filled out enough


----------



## lime73 (Apr 25, 2011)

fabfun said:


> that little lady is going to turn into the burning bush


Hope so...she's got some buds going on now...I'll have to take some current pics for you to see! She is 4 WEEKS in flower atm...Wooohhooo


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

yes please do got some 




lime73 said:


> Hope so...she's got some buds going on now...I'll have to take some current pics for you to see! She is 4 WEEKS in flower atm...Wooohhooo


----------



## lime73 (Apr 25, 2011)

Where is he? thought he was all that? guess not hey buddy...just talk...i call bullshit!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

no he is just trying to make out like i am the problem
he wont come here



lime73 said:


> Where is he? thought he was all that? guess not hey buddy...just talk...i call bullshit!


----------



## lime73 (Apr 25, 2011)

last harvest...what im smoking right now...


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 25, 2011)

You are the problem...its quite obvious to any one with any sense at all....
You gentlemen think I am afraid of you? LOL



fabfun said:


> no he is just trying to make out like i am the problem
> he wont come here


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like you are two peas in a pod...you know blind leading the blind and soforth...you really want to pal up with this fab character Lime? really? and try and team up on me to teach me a lesson??? You must be joking...You may want to rethink your position...im just sayin..


lime73 said:


> Where is he? thought he was all that? guess not hey buddy...just talk...i call bullshit!


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

oh its not just me and lime 



tumpuh said:


> Looks like you are two peas in a pod...you know blind leading the blind and soforth...you really want to pal up with this fab character Lime? really? and try and team up on me to teach me a lesson??? You must be joking...You may want to rethink your position...im just sayin..


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2011)

It smells like latex and gerbils up in here! lol! 

What's up??????


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not much doc! How are ya buddy haha funny our new friend her didn't visit my thread when I offered it


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Not much doc! How are ya buddy haha funny our new friend her didn't visit my thread when I offered it


I'm good. Worn out from the weekend. I fell asleep pretty early last night, like around 9:30 I think. lol! I'm such an old fart.

How are you?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

hey bro excuse the mess we are remodeling 




doc111 said:


> I'm good. Worn out from the weekend. I fell asleep pretty early last night, like around 9:30 I think. lol! I'm such an old fart.
> 
> How are you?


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I'm good. Worn out from the weekend. I fell asleep pretty early last night, like around 9:30 I think. lol! I'm such an old fart.
> 
> How are you?


I'm doing well felling better got the garden looking good  they enjoyed their easter dinner


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2011)

fabfun said:


> hey bro excuse the mess we are remodeling


No worries. I pulled out a fat nug and that blocked the stench. lol! 



rene112388 said:


> I'm doing well felling better got the garden looking good  they enjoyed their easter dinner


lol! Nice! Glad to hear you're getting things dialled in.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> You are the problem...its quite obvious to any one with any sense at all....
> You gentlemen think I am afraid of you? LOL


They're not really the ones you should be afraid of. Maybe hard to believe, but you should be more scared of me.


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey guys! How is everyone today? Hi Rene, I hope you're having a good day. Did you find yourself a slave yet?
I just left a warm and fuzzy visitor message for our new friend 'the jerk'.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Msbotwin lmao I love ya already I was thinking the same there's a reason lime calls me grizz  and well no slave yet  how ya doing?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

seems lime always misses the party


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Msbotwin lmao I love ya already I was thinking the same there's a reason lime calls me grizz  and well no slave yet  how ya doing?


Good. But I just trashed my bedroom trying to find the weed I stashed somewhere! Can't figure where I put it! Guess I'll ask my slave if he knows!


----------



## tumpuh (Apr 25, 2011)

MsBotwin said:


> They're not really the ones you should be afraid of. Maybe hard to believe, but you should be more scared of me.


----------



## doc111 (Apr 25, 2011)

What's up everybody? I smoked a big bowl of Vortex this morning and ended up taking a pot nap a little while ago.  I am really liking this smoke! Unfortunately the pheno I"m working with yields kinda on the low side.  Everything else is top notch though.


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Msbotwin that's hilarious! I do the same shit though being by myself now I don't find it for few days usually I end up finding 3-5 different bags I say I'm just saving it for when I need it  and doc that's wonderful man I want some that vortex! My buddies headed to get some seed here in a week or so we will see if he makes good on his offer ...


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

My Hubby knew where it was! I put it in an empty cure jar! I didn't even look at those, it's too depressing to see them all empty! LOL! Almost empty. Well, hopefully only 3 more weeks or so on my Mi5. Then, no more empty jars!


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lmao that's so funny I know how you feel! Empty jars are just depressing! Mine are and will be for some time  I still have to check out your grow been so busy! Oh and btw lime I now understand your problem with cloning! Now that I can I don't want to stop!


----------



## MsBotwin (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, it's good. If I get as much from the Wild Roses I have in flowe as I think I will just based on how big and bushy they are, I might do one more round. Maybe just plant one C99, except I don't know how compatible they'd be growing together. The C99 finishes sooner. I'll have to research her nute tolerance. I could rig a bucket for flushing one plant at a time. Hmmm, something else for my slave to help me build!


----------



## lime73 (Apr 25, 2011)

tumpuh said:


> Looks like you are two peas in a pod...you know blind leading the blind and soforth...you really want to pal up with this fab character Lime? really? and try and team up on me to teach me a lesson??? You must be joking...You may want to rethink your position...im just sayin..





tumpuh said:


> You are the problem...its quite obvious to any one with any sense at all....
> You gentlemen think I am afraid of you? LOL





tumpuh said:


>


Nice to see the trolls are out...what can't speak? haha


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

fuck a troll bro i make it rain on them 
i just piss on them 



lime73 said:


> Nice to see the trolls are out...what can't speak? haha


----------



## lime73 (Apr 25, 2011)

nice to see a few here now...thanks for stopping in everyone...was it to see my girls in heat...or thelol


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Nice to see the trolls are out...what can't speak? haha





lime73 said:


> nice to see a few here now...thanks for stopping in everyone...was it to see my girls in heat...or thelol


Hey lime look what I learned to do tonight lol think our friend got scared


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

still rubbing that shit in 



rene112388 said:


> Hey lime look what I learned to do tonight lol think our friend got scared


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

fabfun said:


> still rubbing that shit in


Haha nope! We were talking about it earlier and I was being grizz


----------



## lime73 (Apr 25, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Hey lime look what I learned to do tonight lol think our friend got scared


your quoting and multi-quotes too  nice about time...now we will know who your directing the grizzz too...lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 25, 2011)

lime73 said:


> your quoting and multi-quotes too  nice about time...now we will know who your directing the grizzz too...lmao


This phone actually works and does it!  so much better and it works perfect for grizz


----------



## fabfun (Apr 25, 2011)

hey im sorry it has been rank here since he showed up




doc111 said:


> No worries. I pulled out a fat nug and that blocked the stench. lol!
> 
> lol! Nice! Glad to hear you're getting things dialled in.


----------



## lime73 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll just have to post some porn...  soon as i take some pics ? 
Dammit....where is rene she always use to bug me to see em ....and i'd post em cuz don't need the heat from Grizz yah know ?


----------



## fabfun (Apr 26, 2011)

like my boys said maybe they should multi quit 



lime73 said:


> your quoting and multi-quotes too  nice about time...now we will know who your directing the grizzz too...lmao


----------



## rene112388 (Apr 26, 2011)

lime73 said:


> I'll just have to post some porn...  soon as i take some pics ?
> Dammit....where is rene she always use to bug me to see em ....and i'd post em cuz don't need the heat from Grizz yah know ?


She is here and want to see some porn  you already said you were gonna take pics *tear*



fabfun said:


> like my boys said maybe they should multi quit


And not a chance this is helping me keep up though phone isn't working well


----------



## fabfun (Apr 26, 2011)

wow........



rene112388 said:


> She is here and want to see some porn  you already said you were gonna take pics *tear*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rene112388 (May 2, 2011)

Lime sweetie how's it growing  how's kristine doing?


----------



## lime73 (May 2, 2011)

rene112388 said:


> Lime sweetie how's it growing  how's kristine doing?


Green! She is doing pretty good... thanks, you've see her getting her freak on, and all the others are doing good too  only a few more weeks left to go on the three in flower.
So should be decent...not gonna get my hopes up yet but will see soon enough.


----------



## rene112388 (May 2, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Green! She is doing pretty good... thanks, you've see her getting her freak on, and all the others are doing good too  only a few more weeks left to go on the three in flower.
> So should be decent...not gonna get my hopes up yet but will see soon enough.


Hehe I know I have seen her but figured others may want to hear about her or see her as well  only 3 weeks left? Where the hell have I been lol


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;b0UeLSMa_gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0UeLSMa_gs&feature=player_detailpage[/video] 
link.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0UeLSMa_gs&feature=player_detailpage 

haha...elmo 
[video=youtube;9YWk3c4cZgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YWk3c4cZgw&feature=player_detailpage[/video]
link... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0UeLSMa_gs&feature=player_detailpage

[video=youtube;BKsNixzmDYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKsNixzmDYQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKsNixzmDYQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## lime73 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 27, 2011)

I like what I see. You've definitely got a good thing going! Subbed fo sho!


----------



## phxfire (Dec 28, 2011)

When you say " Bag Seed"

What do you mean??

Mexican Sativa? Reg Seeds?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

phxfire said:


> When you say " Bag Seed"
> 
> What do you mean??
> 
> Mexican Sativa? Reg Seeds?


regular seeds found in my personal smoke that I collected ... and eventually grew them


----------



## phxfire (Dec 28, 2011)

lime73 said:


> regular seeds found in my personal smoke that I collected ... and grew


OK.. Does not tell me region...

Where is the smoke from?? 

Medical Grade?
Mexicaan Bag?


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 28, 2011)

phxfire said:


> OK.. Does not tell me region...
> 
> Where is the smoke from??
> 
> ...


I'm under the impression that when someone says bag seed, it is because they only know that it came from the bag of dope they picked up from their dude. Strain and origin are unknown due to the clandestine nature of the distribution chain.

I recognize that strains labeled as "medicinal" are labeled as such because they have been observed to have certain pain killing properties. However, it seems to me that the grade of marijuana is certainly dependent on how it is grown, not its strain. To say, I can take a medicinal strain, grow, and pollinate it, which would leave me with a medicinal strain far below medicinal grade.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 28, 2011)

I see you were looking for a male and didn't get one. You could, if it ever happens like this again, simply beat the shit out of any female plant until it hermies and Boom! Instant male.

Breed that with your females and that is how you get feminized seeds.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> I see you were looking for a male and didn't get one. You could, if it ever happens like this again, simply beat the shit out of any female plant until it hermies and Boom! Instant male.


Yes i was hoping, but wow my luck, and i hear it all the time everyone else getting them but Me! 

I tried that too.... still no luck?..lol maybe i need to do a shit load, then I should be able get one?


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 28, 2011)

Give it a really messed up light schedule after switching to flower.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Give it a really messed up light schedule after switching to flower.


true... that would most likely cause it too hermie...but I don't want any hermie's...just a male hahaha


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

lime73 said:


> Yes i was hoping, but wow my luck, and i hear it all the time everyone else getting them but Me!
> 
> I tried that too.... still no luck?..lol maybe i need to do a shit load, then I should be able get one?


collidal silver will hermie a plant, thats what the breeders use to make fem seeds and you dont have to beat the fuk out of your plant


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

lime73 said:


> true... that would most likely cause it too hermie...but I don't want any hermie's...just a male hahaha


hermies are good just makes sure you dont let it polinate the same plant it hermied on. collect the pollen, remove the sacs and manually pollinate one of the other girls, just a bud or 2 and this will give you plenty of feminized seeds to use for a while.

like i said above collidal silver. can either be purchased or made at home. there are a ton of DIY threads on the matter.

subbed up bud


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> hermies are good just makes sure you dont let it polinate the same plant it hermied on. collect the pollen, remove the sacs and manually pollinate one of the other girls, just a bud or 2 and this will give you plenty of feminized seeds to use for a while.
> 
> like i said above collidal silver. can either be purchased or made at home. there are a ton of DIY threads on the matter.
> 
> subbed up bud


Thank for the tip! I just might have to try that ... if I can't get a male.


----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

I will have to nickname my plants when I start myself....AMAZING IDEA!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 28, 2011)

If you do that, come harvest time, you'll know what it's like to be OJ.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh on the colidal silver thing, supposedly its really bad shit to smoke so the nodes you use it on will not be usable for smoking.


----------



## moash (Dec 28, 2011)

Let the plant go past harvest and it will throw out bananas
This is a little easier than the ways mentioned above


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

moash said:


> Let the plant go past harvest and it will throw out bananas
> This is a little easier than the ways mentioned above


I collected a few naner's from a buddies plant that went hermie on him, but I was hesitant on using them on mine for seed, figuring they would just produce higher % hermie seeds?


----------



## moash (Dec 28, 2011)

lime73 said:


> I collected a few naner's from a buddies plant that went hermie on him, but I was hesitant on using them on mine for seed, figuring they would just produce higher % hermie seeds?


You want to use a 100% female that is just about impossible to herm for fem seeds


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

lime73 said:


> I collected a few naner's from a buddies plant that went hermie on him, but I was hesitant on using them on mine for seed, figuring they would just produce higher % hermie seeds?


from what i understand hermie pollen creates feminized seeds.

a hermie plant is still a female (usually) a female plant has a XX chromosne while a male has a XY chromosone. to get a male seed you need a seed polinated with a X and Y, the X from mom and the Y from dad. if you polinate a female plant (X) with another female plant (X) there is no chance the plant will inherit the Y chromosone making it a male.

this information is far from accurate but in the ballpark, do a bit of research yourself on how gender is determined.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> from what i understand hermie pollen creates feminized seeds.
> 
> a hermie plant is still a female (usually) a female plant has a XX chromosne while a male has a XY chromosone. to get a male seed you need a seed polinated with a X and Y, the X from mom and the Y from dad. if you polinate a female plant (X) with another female plant (X) there is no chance the plant will inherit the Y chromosone making it a male.
> 
> this information is far from accurate but in the ballpark, do a bit of research yourself on how gender is determined.


It sounds pretty accurate to me...


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

moash said:


> You want to use a 100% female that is just about impossible to herm for fem seeds


Ah yes a True female...one that will not hermie due to stress.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Dammit!---You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.---*


----------



## lime73 (Dec 30, 2011)

thanks man...just might use this


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well it is so nice to see you have been posting lime got on just to see what ya posted you should really email me got some news but most will probably be unhappy about it but its great to me...I will be popping in from time to time  hope all is well for you!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 4, 2012)

rene112388 said:


> Well it is so nice to see you have been posting lime got on just to see what ya posted you should really email me got some news but most will probably be unhappy about it but its great to me...I will be popping in from time to time  hope all is well for you!


holy shit girl!!! its has been awhile....well I have been sending you messages..... just no replies....

what's the news?....are you going to have a baby? lol just a guess

we'll send me an email then? lmao sheesh


----------



## rene112388 (Jan 5, 2012)

lime73 said:


> holy shit girl!!! its has been awhile....well I have been sending you messages..... just no replies....what's the news?....are you going to have a baby? lol just a guesswe'll send me an email then? lmao sheesh


Huh messages? *pouts* haven't got them maybe cuz I've dropped my phone in a ton of water, ran it over, and dropped it in a toilet.. Surprisingly I'm using it now lol so yep I'm pregnant and darn mommy brains setting in I didn't even ask about the girls what's your garden looking like these days? I do rather miss growing *tear*


----------



## lime73 (Jan 5, 2012)

rene112388 said:


> Huh messages? *pouts* haven't got them maybe cuz I've dropped my phone in a ton of water, ran it over, and dropped it in a toilet.. Surprisingly I'm using it now lol so yep I'm pregnant and darn mommy brains setting in I didn't even ask about the girls what's your garden looking like these days? I do rather miss growing *tear*


yup but it was awhile back though...would love to chat with you...i missed our convo's.  feel free to email me I would love to talk with yah! 

but am happy you finally posted something...lol

i knew it!!! lmao that awesome girl!!! congrats on the baby 

*  *​


----------



## lime73 (Jan 5, 2012)

my bro sent me 5 WW feminized seeds which i've been thinking of starting soon


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 6, 2012)

plants are looking good man


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;464am3PtpwY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=464am3PtpwY&amp;eurl=http%3A%2F%2F[/video]


----------



## lime73 (Jan 9, 2012)

hahahha good one kev...lol


----------



## aj11 (Jan 11, 2012)

i didnt even no u had a grow going on those ladys look awesome real nice bro!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 11, 2012)

aj11 said:


> i didnt even no u had a grow going on those ladys look awesome real nice bro!


 Why thank you aj! I'm glad you stopped in to see my bitches...


----------



## Ciego42nd (Jan 14, 2012)

thank you for the help 
i posted a new thread but i didnt understand some of the stuff it was asking me for like the track backs and poll and all that stuff can you explain that to me pleas??


----------



## lime73 (Jan 14, 2012)

Ciego42nd said:


> thank you for the help
> i posted a new thread but i didnt understand some of the stuff it was asking me for like the track backs and poll and all that stuff can you explain that to me pleas??


poll is if you want people to vote on your question....it will add a feature for members to vote. 

there are sticky threads here that discuss all question that you may have. i never used track back? 

i see your thread now...lol


----------



## loyaltytoafault (Jan 17, 2012)

At last, I've stumbled upon your thread! Shit looks spectacular dude! Can't believe I've been missing it! Well, I'm here now! Better late than never ! +rep for you sir!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 17, 2012)

loyaltytoafault said:


> At last, I've stumbled upon your thread! Shit looks spectacular dude! Can't believe I've been missing it! Well, I'm here now! Better late than never ! +rep for you sir!


Thanks!!!..how did you find me here?.... too funny  thanks for posting 

check out this thread ---->https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502326-all-my-pictures.html


----------



## loyaltytoafault (Jan 17, 2012)

lime73 said:


> Thanks!!!..how did you find me here?.... too funny  thanks for posting check out this thread ---->https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/502326-all-my-pictures.html


I'm a regular contributor to matthebrutes journal, as he is to mine. I always see lots of quality posts from you in his journal, so I figured I should probably find your grow and see what's good !! For sure will check out the pic thread!!! Who doesn't love pictures !! Feel free to come constructively criticize my shit anytime!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey loyalty way to name drop!!!!! Haha


----------



## lime73 (Jan 18, 2012)

loyaltytoafault said:


> I'm a regular contributor to matthebrutes journal, as he is to mine. I always see lots of quality posts from you in his journal, so I figured I should probably find your grow and see what's good !! For sure will check out the pic thread!!! Who doesn't love pictures !! Feel free to come constructively criticize my shit anytime!


i will have to check it out...yup i will


----------



## lime73 (Jan 21, 2012)

0calli said:


> plz everybody move thi forwards to help mainyankee's cause !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



as requested


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 21, 2012)

i linked it in both my journals.


----------



## lime73 (Jan 21, 2012)

Excellent bro!  see my signature?...can also post in thread the link goes too... if you like, and let em know you are spreading the word


----------



## lime73 (Jan 22, 2012)

awesome...


----------



## lime73 (Jan 28, 2012)

just a link for reference


----------



## TheTruSmokr (Jan 29, 2012)

^ Thanks Lime for that link, very very useful for me bro

*

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lime73 again.




*


----------



## lime73 (Jan 29, 2012)

TheTruSmokr said:


> ^ Thanks Lime for that link, very very useful for me bro
> 
> *
> 
> ...


haha too funny...thought it was a good one to read...just had to put it somewhere 

glad you like it ...as there are many excellent places to find that sort of info.... just have to look for it  

I read,read and read through threads all the time to find useful info..

grow bible is another great one to read as well


----------



## reggaerican (Jun 30, 2012)

hey lime where you at brother?


----------

